# Inversiones Preventivas para Escenarios de Colapso (metaleros inside)



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Dic 2013)

Hace tiempo que pienso que seria interesante tener un hilo sobre este tema, pero como nadie se anima me lanzo a la piscina, espero que se llene con vuestras opiniones y conocimientos: hilo oficial sobre *inversiones preventivas ante posibles escenarios de pseudo-colapso*: abuso fiscal y estatalismo, hiperinflación y colapso financiero, consecuencias del peak-oil o situaciones de pre/guerra.

Invertir en metales es una buena estrategia de conservación del patrimonio, pero para poder disfrutar de ese patrimonio, es necesario conservar la salud (y la vida) durante un periodo de transición hasta que las condiciones permitan el desarrollo de una economia mínimamente desarrollada. Por otro lado, existen escenarios mas "benignos" donde la sociedad sigue funcionando pero, ya sea por emergencias naturales o conflictos sociales, se corta temporalmente el suministro de servicios y productos de los que somos altamente dependientes, en orden de importancia: agua, alimentos, energía, medicinas, comunicaciones y seguridad.

En resumen, a pesar de no ser especialmente madmaxista, si que considero posible que en los próximos años en España vivamos escenarios donde se puedan producir cortes en los suministros domésticos (agua o electricidad), en los suministros comerciales (alimentos o medicinas) y una importante reducción de los servicios ofrecidos por el estado (sanidad y seguridad). Como metalero de pro me gusta mas prevenir que curar, si encima tienes hijos o familia dependiente, este instinto es aún mas intenso, por lo que he decidido invertir una fracción (entre el 5% y el 10%) de lo que invierto en metales en productos que actualmente son muy baratos pero que en dichos escenarios "no tendrían precio". Esa es la esencia de la inversión, no? comprar ahora barato lo que en el futuro puede imprescindible para ti o tu familia.

Restringiendo un poco mas la finalidad del hilo, descarto escenarios madmaxistas hard y escenarios de "nomadismo" y supervivencia en la naturaleza, y me centro en medidas que permitan mantener una vida doméstica y estable (en la vivienda actual en ciudad, pueblo u urbanización) lo mas similar posible a la que tenemos actualmente. Es decir, que sin hacer grandes cambios en nuestras vidas, aumentemos nuestra "resiliencia" a partir de prevenir, almacenar y prepararse para un mayor nivel de autosuficiencia.

Espero que entre todos podamos recopilar una gran cantidad de información (blogs, tiendas, libros, vídeos, ...) y discutir diferentes análisis y estrategias sobre el tema. 

Después de leer sobre el tema en diferentes blogs y webs especializadas, he llegado a la conclusión que los temas mayor a menor importancia, son los que se indican en la siguiente lista.

Personalmente mi objetivo inicial es el de superar emergencias de corta duración, donde es suficiente con disponer de agua, alimentos conservados y energía eléctrica de emergencia. Cuando tenga estos temas resueltos ampliaré a otros (medicamentos, comunicaciones, seguridad y trueques), dejando para el final los necesarios para situaciones semi-permanentes o de larga duración (producción de alimentos y energía calorífica) que solo son factibles si vives fuera de la ciudad.


*AGUA*

Almacenar agua
Agua de lluvia
Filtrado
Purificación

*ALIMENTOS (Conservados)*

Habituales
 Especializados

*ALIMENTOS (Producidos)*

Vegetal
Animal

*ENERGIA (Calorífica)*

Calentarse
Cocinar

*ENERGIA (Electricidad)*

Placas solares
Generadores eólicos
Iluminación
Gadgets

*SALUD (Medicamentos)*

Básicos
Personales
Antibióticos

*SALUD (Primeros auxilios)*

...

*COMUNICACIONES*

...

*SEGURIDAD*

- Defensa
- Caza

*TRUEQUE (Productos)*

...

*BLOGS*

...

*LIBROS*

...

*VÍDEOS*

...


----------



## Nuts (21 Dic 2013)

Trueque, herramientas de calidad:

Fine-tools.com

Y

http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/page/homepage.htm?lang=en

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo mejor es una casa con finca en la España húmeda, así puedes cultivar para autoconsumo. :fiufiu:



Esto para mi es prioridad uno.

Casa muy discreta en zona rural, no es obice de cerca de la gran urbe

Con los siguientes parametros

Todo lo que cito en patio interior o no a la vista

Pozo

Cultivo de autoconsumo

Tener minimo comida no perecedera para un mes.

Saber como y con que defender la propiedad

Tener ubicado, localizado y diversificado MP para posibles trueques

Un buen botiquin, siempre pensando en largos plazos.

Para empezar este es mi primer paso previsto

5 estrellas para este pedazo de hilo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Dic 2013)

- Anzuelos y sedal para pesca.

- Espejo reflector.

- Alcohol para celebraciones, trueque y para desinfección.

- Miel para consumo y para trueque.

- Plata para para desinfección y para trueque.

- Herramientas de alta calidad (Cuchillo de comando, hachas, sierras, martillos, etc)

- Conocimiento de medicina. Cuantos más mejor. Sobretodo primeros auxilios.

- Conocimientos de tecnología primitiva (curtido de pieles, fabricación de trampas, fabricación de arcos, fabricación de cuerdas a partir de fibras vegetales, encendido de fuego, fabricación de refugios, depuración de agua, etc)

- Conocimientos de botánica tanto para poder recolectar especies útiles para alimentación/medicina como para fabricación de venenos.

- Armas de fuego que empleen munición común y entrenamiento para usarlas adecuadamente en situación de estrés.

- Y lo más importante, preparación mental y un par de cojones para asumir que la vida va a cambiar de forma irreversible.

Una situación que a mi me preocupa especialmente es el de una tormenta solar gigantesca que termine con los tendidos eléctricos. Son más comunes de lo que pensamos y, de hecho han sido recogidos por historiadores fenómenos excepcionales de actividad solar como por ejemplo auroras boreales visibles desde Madrid. Eso que en aquel siglo podría suponer una simple anécdota implicaría hoy en día una sobrecarga en el tendido eléctrico con consecuencias apocalípticas.


----------



## Pepe la rana (21 Dic 2013)

Armas, tierras, metales preciosos y la fuerza del clan han ayudado a perpetuar a nuestra especie en situaciones de emergencia. 

Se tendría que valorar los casos uno a uno, no es lo mismo unos casos que otros, pero en el tema de tierras mi consejo es alejado de cualquier urbe.


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Dic 2013)

Pillo sitio web
Vaya..
Mi proximl objetivo.. ampliar despensa...
E incorporar comida desecada.. de esa que caduca en 25 años...
Nada... comida para tres años 3 personas. . Por si acaso..
Y si hay que abastecer a familiares unos dias... que haya algo...

Buen hilo... gracias

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 16:16 ----------

Compañeros. .
Cuándo hablamos de lejos de la urbe...
A Qué distancia. . Y qué tipo de urbe..
Ya que no es lo mismo..una ciudad tipo madrid, barcelona, incluso alicante. . 
Con pueblos de 3000 o incluso 40000 personas.. ..
No sea que alguien nos lea..
Y se vaya en medio de la nada...
A ver con quien hace uno trueque si no bay adie más. . O solo en 50 km. Sois dos vecinos... como los dos sean metaleros. . Vaya tela..


----------



## Jorkomboi (21 Dic 2013)

Y un perro, que no se os olvide el perro.


----------



## favelados (21 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo mejor es una casa con finca en la España húmeda, así puedes cultivar para autoconsumo. :fiufiu:



Por qué en España y no por ejemplo en Portugal, a solo unas poca horas mas de coche?


----------



## Dotierr (21 Dic 2013)

Como dice ppcc aún tenemos pactado con la UE una tregua fiscal de 2 años, luego ya, lo que tenga que pasar...


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Pillo sitio web
> Vaya..
> Mi proximl objetivo.. ampliar despensa...
> E incorporar comida desecada.. de esa que caduca en 25 años...
> ...



En mi caso pueblo pequeño inferior a 5000 habitantes y a 15 minutos de la urbe y conociendo todo del mismo..a ver si me pilla dentro del país, esperemos que sí.


----------



## rubasic (21 Dic 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hace tiempo que pienso que seria interesante tener un hilo sobre este tema, pero como nadie se anima me lanzo a la piscina, espero que se llene con vuestras opiniones y conocimientos: hilo oficial sobre *inversiones preventivas ante posibles escenarios de pseudo-colapso*: abuso fiscal y estatalismo, hiperinflación y colapso financiero, consecuencias del peak-oil o situaciones de pre/guerra.
> 
> Personalmente mi objetivo inicial es el de superar emergencias de corta duración, donde es suficiente con disponer de agua, alimentos conservados y energía eléctrica de emergencia. Cuando tenga estos temas resueltos ampliaré a otros (medicamentos, comunicaciones, seguridad y trueques), dejando para el final los necesarios para situaciones semi-permanentes o de larga duración (producción de alimentos y energía calorífica) que solo son factibles si vives fuera de la ciudad.



dices que no eres mad-maxista pero haces un alegato al acopio de viveres y lo juntas todo con una alabanza sobre invertir en metales? Menudo pastiche te ha quedado, no seria mas logico para un escenario como el que planteas mantenerte liquido? A lo mejor si siembras monedas de oro crecen arboles que den pepitas de oro? Todo muy incoherente.


----------



## RVR60 (21 Dic 2013)

Sobre las propiedades en el campo, hay que tener en cuenta que en caso de hambruna la peña se va a tirar al campo a robar todo lo que coja.

Por eso mi futurible inversión ideal es en tierra muy recóndita o de muy mal acceso donde un turismo normal no pueda llegar, o lo haga con muchas dificultades. 
Si tiene invierno de nieve, nos aseguramos agua.
Sino, sería valorable tener río cerca. Con eso y tierra para autoconsumo nos aseguramos la subsistencia durante mucho tiempo. 
Tengo el foco puesto en propiedades en provincias de la españa profunda, poco pobladas y que ahora mismo son de baja calidad por la inaccesibilidad. Os sorprenderían los precios.

Pero si lo que se quiere es vivir en esas tierras, hay que preparar una buena defensa. No estaría mal tener concertina guardada y esas cosas para blindar los accesos, e invertir en buen cerramiento. Pero en caso de hambruna tenedlo claro: esa propiedad es blanco de asalto fijo.

Todo esto se resume a que caídos los principios básicos sociales, el más fuerte gana.
Por eso es importante EL CLAN y las ARMAS. Ahora que cada cual busque solución a eso dentro de sus posibilidades. Un grupo fuerte y bien armado, tiene garantizada su supervivencia.


**********

Sobre el MAdmax, no creo que sea como muchos lo imaginan, un páramo apocalíptico. Imagino más bien una ciudad plagada de carteles de se vende, con algaradas y asaltos todos los días, aunque controlados por un ejército y FCSE dotadas de excepcionales poderes represivos. Hambre y miedo, y por supuesto fallos en el sistema eléctrico y de comunicaciones.

Si a alguien le gusta la montaña ya tiene mucho ganado sobre QUE comprar y como usarlo, pues es un entreno muy bueno para ir sabiendo autoabastecerse.
Desde esa óptica yo recomendaría potabilizadoras químicas y de rayos UVA.
Este sería el sistema completo:





Y este el portatil:






Cubierta la necesidad de agua aunque a mínimos, ya podemos pensar en la comida. Mucho se ha hablado por aquí de los alimentos de larga caducidad deshidratados y demás. Poco que añadir.

Cubierto el alimento hay que buscar abrigo. En esto la ropa de montaña está muy avanzada. El poseer un buen equipo de pluma, otro tipo softshell, prendas completamente estancas y transpirables tipo goretex, gorros, guantes y demás, puede ser la diferencia entre morir o no en un invierno muy duro . Sobre todo para los niños.

Vestidos y comidos, nos queda desplazarnos. Es más que probable que la gasolina se vuelva completamente prohibitiva, con lo cual hay que disponer de una buena gama de medios alternativos. Principalmente bicicletas para todos los miembros de la familia, muchas y variadas, sobre todo de las baratas que no duele que las roben, equipadas con portaequipajes. PAra los desplazamientos urbanos o cortos te pueden suponer muchísima ayuda.
Un todo terreno barato y robusto con remolque también puede ser de mucha ayuda para moverlo con la poca gasolina que se pueda adquirir.

Calor y electricidad: pequeño grupo electrógeno , muchas velas y botellas de camping gas. Cocina de camping gas.

Seguridad: Como dije armas, y también medios de autodefensa. Gases CS y Pimienta balísticos, defensas, taser...lo que se pueda para neutralizar cualquier ataque más que probable cuando se corra la voz de que en tu casa se come todos los días. Machetes de montaña, etc. Una motosierra (jeje), ya en serio, este elemento es muy últil -que sea a gasolina-

Discreción: persianas bajadas y en época de bonanza, que nadie próximo salvo familia sepa nada de lo que estás acopiando, metales, etc.
Haz YA amigos en las FCSE y el ejército, pero sobre todo en las primeras. Ellos también pasan necesidades y la protección se compra-trueca.

Trueque: botellas de alcohol de las baratas y algunas de las nuevas. Monedas de oro y plata muy fraccionadas (yo tengo algunas de la golden state mint de 1/10 plata). Paquetes de alimentos básicos para usar como dinero: garbanzos, lentejas, etc. Bienes escasos, botes de pintura, disolventes, repuestos básicos de automóvil, aceites, bujías.

Estrategia: Ten a mano y conoce un mapa marcando los recursos naturales cercanos que puedas expoliar en caso de necesidad: arroyos, castañares, bosques densos, pinares, granjas, cochiqueras, cotos de caza etc. Aprende a sacarles rendimiento no para vivir de ellos, pero sí para llevar un extra a casa.
Establece una red de contactos de gente que te puede proporcionar cosas que puedes necesitar. MAntén esas amistades. Médicos, farmacéuticos, comerciantes, etc.

No creo que nuestra completa subsistencia dependa de nuestas reservas, pero el tenerlas o no puede suponer en un escenario de pobreza, destrucción de empleo y casi hambrunas y epidemias la diferencia entre ser un asqueado más o tener una mínima calidad de vida.

Dicho eso, si además se suma un plan de escapada por si los efectos no son tan 'globales', tampoco está nada mal. Eso si, olvidaros de salir del país con vuestras onzas como si nada...


No es cuestión de ser madmaxista o no. Simplemente es tener siempre un plan B sencillo. Eso alivia la ansiedad que produciría una rotura de nuestro sistema y que de seguro nos bloquearía (y más si uno tiene familiares a cargo).

Me apunto al hilo.


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Dic 2013)

Joder! Mirad que yo soy de los que se están preparando como buenamente puedo pero esto ya es la leche, esta noche no voy a dormir tranquilo.


----------



## favelados (22 Dic 2013)

clapham dijo:


> Lo primero definir la magnitud de la catastrofe .
> Conviene leer las 5 etapas del colapso . Adjunto link del blog
> 
> Supervivencia Extrema - SURVIVALISTAS Y PREPPERS. ESPAÑA: Las cinco etapas del colapso económico.



Gracias pero prefiero las cinco etapas de Orlov que ha vivido un Colapso de verdad, el de la Unión Soviética

Cinco minutos antes de las doce: Dmitry Orlov y las lecciones del colapso soviético


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dMfaNI4Dnx81i9K48KGVUKWkIV2UDRcNIsSelPAenYQ/edit?hl=en


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Dic 2013)

La casa debe tener un búnker.
Sería una pena preparar todo lo demás y que se te caiga el techo encima por algún tipo de desastre. :rolleye:
Y comprar tabaco, mucho tabaco.
Es una buena moneda en las crisis y no se deteriora.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

Es curioso como ha pasado casi inadvertida la noticia en la que Giorgio Napolitano, el Presidente italiano, hacia unas declaraciones en las que advertía del riesgo de que se produzca un violento estallido social en Italia para el 2014. Sobre esto hay un excelente articulo en "The Telegraph", escrito por Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, el pasado día 17 de Diciembre. He intentado colocar el enlace, pero no hay manera...

Esta noticia me ha recordado un video donde aparecen algunos "conocidos" hablando sobre este tema, pero ya más "amplificado". Está en Inglés, pero también se pueden activar los subtitulos en ese idioma.

- Violent Revolution coming to Europe;Ron Paul,Nigel Farage,Jim Rogers & Peter Schiff - YouTube

En relación a algunos comentarios que he leído, os aconsejaría que os paséis algún video de las últimas revueltas en la ciudad argentina de Córdoba. En you tube tenéis varios y para que veáis como es la forma "light" de lo que puede venir. "Protegerse" de eso va a ser terriblemente complicado...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

En uno de mis hilos favoritos (Evolución del Precio del Oro) siempre he hecho referencia a la necesidad de tener una buena despensa. Bien, os dejo una noticia que va por "ahí"... Por cierto, ¿cómo se os ha quedado el cuerpo?

- Alemania destina 200 millones a 150 depósitos de alimentos para caso de gran emergencia | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## krlm00 (22 Dic 2013)

Bajo mi opinión todo se reduce a:

- Armas. 
- Gente que pueda usarlas. 
- Huevos para matar en caso que sea necesario. 

Todo lo demás lo puedes conseguir a la fuerza, sobretodo en España que hay un reducido número de armas por habitante y por tanto será difícil encontrar resistencia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Dic 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Bajo mi opinión todo se reduce a:
> 
> - Armas.
> - Gente que pueda usarlas.
> ...



Es mejor protegerse que atacar.


----------



## krlm00 (22 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Es mejor protegerse que atacar.



Claro que sí. Pero la opción que planteo es "barata" y la mejor en relación inversión-beneficio. Si tienes dinero (y ganas de gastarlo) siempre será mejor construir un bunker autosuficiente en la montaña con comida para 20 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Bajo mi opinión todo se reduce a:
> 
> - Armas.
> - Gente que pueda usarlas.
> ...



Para su información, le diré que en España hay al menos tres millones de armas de caza legalizadas. Por tanto...


----------



## DarkGabo (22 Dic 2013)

Aporto mi granito de arena, en suecia o por ahi es un movimiento en auge, dado que pillan madera de la cuneta y a seguir haciendo kms.

Se lo poneis al 4x4 y al grupo electrogeno y ya sereis los amos de la zona. 

Wood gas generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.woodgas.net/files/FEMA_emergency_gassifer.pdf

Ya teneis el combustible, pero os hará falta aceite, pillar un garrafon de 220 litros o muchas ofertas del los centros comerciales (a un sintetico marca carrefour le podeis hacer 40.000 kms o 2500 horas motor a un grupo pequeño)

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 11:28 ----------

Otra inversión por 150 € aprox.






Pistola Beretta 92 ELITE II, compra online





Cargador Umarex 2 Unidades Beretta Elite II y Mp, compra online





Balines B.B Bolas Metal Biberon 1.500u 4,5mm Umarex, compra online





5 Cápsulas CO2 12 g Zasdar, compra online

A 4 metros atraviesa una botella de coca-cola vacia de un lado a otro. Imaginar el estropicio en la cara o cuello.
No necesitas licencia ni cosas raras, si lo complementas con una escopetilla gamo, algo puedes conseguir para comer.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Dic 2013)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Aporto mi granito de arena, en suecia o por ahi es un movimiento en auge, dado que pillan madera de la cuneta y a seguir haciendo kms.
> 
> Se lo poneis al 4x4 y al grupo electrogeno y ya sereis los amos de la zona.
> 
> ...









Esto te atraviesa a 20m, y mas barato.


----------



## DarkGabo (22 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Esto te atraviesa a 20m, y mas barato.



Mola, pero

- No se puede ocultar
- Requiere aprendizaje
- Y es inviable en espacios cerrados


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

Habiendo sido militar de un cuerpo especial yo os aconsejaría que os fijéis en los libros de supervivencia de este tipo de unidades. Allí hay cosas que no se os pasarían nunca por la cabeza. Hay librerías especializadas en temas militares, y que suelen ser muy próximas a la extrema derecha, y allí tenéis de todo sobre esto.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 19:48 ----------




DarkGabo dijo:


> Mola, pero
> 
> - No se puede ocultar
> - Requiere aprendizaje
> - Y es inviable en espacios cerrados



Existe también la ballesta y la pistola-ballesta, aparte de muchísimas más "cosas"...


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2013)

lo que hacen falta son inmensas comunas para concentrar a todos los tontos que están permitiendo que el país se vaya a tomar por el culo. La ignorancia es el arma más peligrosa para que una sociedad se autodestruya. No teman por la alimentación, los españoles llevan comiendo toneladas de mierda durante 1,000 años. Hay una reserva buena y siempre habrá algún pobre del que aprovecharse.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

No, Janus, más que "comunas" hacen falta "guillotinas" que no paren de funcionar durante días... Pero, claro, antes la gente debería "despertar" y eso, de momento, no lo veo... pero, bueno, tiempo al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## favelados (22 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Habiendo sido militar de un cuerpo especial yo os aconsejaría que os fijéis en los libros de supervivencia de este tipo de unidades. Allí hay cosas que no se os pasarían nunca por la cabeza. Hay librerías especializadas en temas militares, y que suelen ser muy próximas a la extrema derecha, y allí tenéis de todo sobre esto.





Este es todo un clásico en el mundo anglosajón, no vais a encontrar todas las respuestas ni en este ni en ningún otro libro pero basta abrirlo al azar para aprender cosillas útiles, Es un tocho de 600 páginas que pretende cubrir todos los climas y todas las situaciones pero hay ediciones de bolsillo


The SAS Survival Handbook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2013)

# favelados: El libro que indicas es muy bueno, pero hay mejores... Realmente, sobre este tema hay mucho publicado y es una simple cuestión de buscar.

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (23 Dic 2013)

Realmente creo que , salvo catástrofe bélica o natural, no hará falta usar las técnicas de supervivencia en la naturaleza y demás.

Lo que hará falta son técnicas y todo aquello que nos permita poder movernos en nuestro enterno, pero muy muy deteriorado.

Quien lo va a tener crudo desde el principio van a ser los comerciantes. Me vienen a la cabeza imágenes de Argentina estos días, con los comerciantes apostados en las azoteas con escopetas.

Por cierto, en españa hay MUCHAS armas. No son como las de estados unidos, pero armas letales hay muchas, en circulación, y legales.
Quien tenga limpio el expediente puede hoy sacarse una licencia de armas de caza y comprar una escopeta que no sea muy buena para cazar pero si para defensa, por menos de lo que cuesta salir a cenar con tu mujer.

Y por cierto, tampoco hace falta tenerlo todo al alcance de la mano acopiado. Basta con ver las primeras señales y tener alguna reserva monetaria importante para hacer las últimas compras de forma precipitada. Contad con que , al menos los que seguimos este hilo, tenemos una buena concienciación sobre el tema, muy por encima de la media, con lo cual jugamos con ventaja. Cuando el resto quiera reaccionar, nosotros ya estaremos en guardia.

Quiera Dios que el plan B se quede siempre en mi cajón y un día sea viejuno y me eche unas risas con la familia leyéndolo. Pero por si acaso, ahí está.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2013)

Si vis pacem, para bellum...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2013)

He leído un comentario que hace referencia a las tormentas solares. Vale la pena conocer la más importante que ha existido en la Historia y que se denomino evento Carrington. Os dejo un enlace al respecto.

- Tormenta solar de 1859 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> He leído un comentario que hace referencia a las tormentas solares. Vale la pena conocer la más importante que ha existido en la Historia y que se denomino evento Carrington. Os dejo un enlace al respecto.
> 
> - Tormenta solar de 1859 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



En 1994, 1997 y 2000 hubo otras tambien de gran calado, es decir hace nada...leed en el anexo del enlace el apartado TORMENTAS SOLARES Y LA ERA DE LAS COMUNICACIONES.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, Janus, más que "comunas" hacen falta "guillotinas" que no paren de funcionar durante días... Pero, claro, antes la gente debería "despertar" y eso, de momento, no lo veo... pero, bueno, tiempo al tiempo...
> 
> Saludos.



una buena comuna tiene además de pico y pala para que suden, unas buenas guillotinas. Los cuarteles tienen banderas, las comunas tienen guillotinas.


----------



## RVR60 (24 Dic 2013)

Member of the North Florida Survival Group wait with their rifles before heading out to perform enemy contact drills in Old Town | Daniele Ligato Photography


----------



## currigrino (24 Dic 2013)

Cuidar bien de vuestro botiquín, que veo que no lo mencionais por aqui.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Dic 2013)

currigrino dijo:


> Cuidar bien de vuestro botiquín, que veo que no lo mencionais por aqui.



Imprescindible


----------



## RVR60 (24 Dic 2013)

currigrino dijo:


> Cuidar bien de vuestro botiquín, que veo que no lo mencionais por aqui.




Eso mismo pensaba yo hoy mientras le reconstituía un bote de amoxicilina a una de mis hijas


----------



## Irishmen (25 Dic 2013)

A ver a groso modo.

1 Vivienda unifamilar, o adosado que disponga de una parcela para poder tener autoconsumo.
2 La vivienda ha de contar con varias formas de suministro energético, caldera gasoil (deposito mínimo de 1000 litros), sistema de biomasa para producir calor en los meses de invierno, preferiblemente de madera, hay que evitar biomasa procesada tipo pellet o briqueta. Aconsejable disponer de algúna placa solar y algún aerogenerador que nos garanticen un mínimo de consumo para el frito. En escenarios de colapso posiblemente no se corte totalmente el suministro pero si existan periodos mas o menos largos de interrupción eléctrica.
3 Perímetro de la finca vallado, recomendable tener licencia de caza (escopeta de cartuchos con munición a go go) y licenciam de tiro deportivo calibre 22 rifle y pistola olímpica, importante munición por doquier y mejoras tipo miras, visores nocturnos....
4 medio de transporte bicicletas, y algún remolque para acoplar a la misma.

5 Agua, es vital asegurarse un suministro de agua, para ello es necesario, filtros, pastillas potabilizadoras es recomendable comprar un par de depósitos flexibles de agua de unos 300 litros la unidad ocupan muy poco y deben de llenarse cuando el suministro de la misma falle. Filtros y pastillas son para cuando se agote ese suministro.

6 Leche en polvo, mínimo unos 50 kg de leche en polvo entera aproximadamente equivale a unos 80 litros de leche, bolsas de 5 kilos en atmósfera protectora, no caduca. Leche condensada, mermeladas, confituras......

7 Almacenar alimento seco tipo habas, lentejas, garbanzos.... Botes de unos 25 litros sellados sin aire. Conservas.....
8 Algo de comida liofilizada, suplementos energéticos....
9 Alcohol mucho cuanto mas mejor.

10 Discreción.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2013)

Si quieres discreción, entonces es mejor acumular bombonas de gas y mantas para el invierno, en lugar de combustible sólido tipo leña. Lo digo porque el gas no deja una columna de humo fácilmente rastreable cuando estás cocinando o cuando te estás calentando.

Si alguien huele que estás preparándote unas lentejas, mejor que no tenga un rastro de humo que seguir para dar con el origen del suculento olor.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (25 Dic 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si quieres discreción, entonces es mejor acumular bombonas de gas y mantas para el invierno, en lugar de combustible sólido tipo leña. Lo digo porque el gas no deja una columna de humo fácilmente rastreable cuando estás cocinando o cuando te estás calentando.
> 
> Si alguien huele que estás preparándote unas lentejas, mejor que no tenga un rastro de humo que seguir para dar con el origen del suculento olor.



Esto es muy cierto pero si seguimos así los preparativos no van a tener fin nunca: casa, parcela, huerto, armas, medios para producir electricidad/calor...la lista puede ser enorme. Falta una que creo que es importante, gente en cantidad suficiente para la defensa y caza o siembra pero no en exceso por alto consumo de nutrientes y necesidad de "camuflaje" social.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Dic 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Esto es muy cierto pero si seguimos así los preparativos no van a tener fin nunca: casa, parcela, huerto, armas, medios para producir electricidad/calor...la lista puede ser enorme. Falta una que creo que es importante, gente en cantidad suficiente para la defensa y caza o siembra pero no en exceso por alto consumo de nutrientes y necesidad de "camuflaje" social.



Lo importante de este hilo es que todos aprovecharemos la información, adaptandolas a nuestras necesidades, limitaciones y ventajas.

Hasta ahora yo tengo debres que hacer y me percaté de que tengo pocas mantas y un botiquín mejorable

El tema de ser mucha gente es importante, pero no todo el mundo aguanta la presión por igual, hay gente que de un dia a otro conducir un cayanne a estar encerrado en una casita con pocas comodidades puede tener una reacción no adecuada para la seguridad del grupo.


----------



## marquen2303 (25 Dic 2013)

Tenemos un hilo muy avanzado sobre este tema que ha empezado Bertok:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-del-pueblo-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html


----------



## Ataqueitor (25 Dic 2013)

No pienso que lleguemos al escenario que planteáis. Ante todo, la casta tiene que garantizar unos mínimos para evitar un levantamiento social y que se le acabe el momio. La UE no permitiría el caos. Otra cosa es que nos empobrezcan a fuego lento.

De todas formas, ahí va mi aportación.

Algo que no mencionáis y que considero importante para acercarse a la autosuficiencia es desarrollar ciertas habilidades manuales. Me refiero a aprender a coser. Más aún: saber algo de lo que antiguamente llamaban "corte y confección" para ser capaz de hacerte tu propia ropa. Puede sonar viejuno, pero no es ninguna tontería. 

Hoy en día, con la producción a bajo coste (China, Bangladesh...) , compramos absolutamente todo y somos incapaces de producir nada. Somos literamente inútiles que no saben ni coser un botón. La vestimenta, como la comida o el tener un techo, son necesidades vitales. Pienso que deberíamos ser capaces, llegado el caso, de confeccionar prendas de vestir. Yo me he propuesto aprender. Nunca se sabe lo que puede hacer falta.


----------



## RVR60 (25 Dic 2013)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> No pienso que lleguemos al escenario que planteáis. Ante todo, la casta tiene que garantizar unos mínimos para evitar un levantamiento social y que se le acabe el momio. La UE no permitiría el caos. Otra cosa es que nos empobrezcan a fuego lento.



Pues la verdad es que no se que prefiero, si madmax a tope, o una población de pobreza generalizada.
En el primero , mariquita el último defendiéndose.
En el segundo, como vivas en un barrio ''medio bien'' , o que en su día lo fué, prepárate a ser asaltado habitualmente, a no poder protegerte la seguridad pública, y tampoco a poder tomarte la justicia por tu mano ni a tener elementos de defensa realmente efectivos por estar prohibidos. Ni chicha ni limoná, y al final perderán los de siempre mientras la castuza vive a bomba llena y permite a las cigarras el expolio de las hormigas.


Personalmente veo mejor invertir en un piso de ciertas características en ciudad y una vivienda aislada lejos de las urbes (o un terreno productivo), antes que en una casa equipada con todo en un barrio bueno. Este último va a ser objetivo prioritario del pillaje en caso de necesidad de la población.


----------



## Kevin Arnold (25 Dic 2013)

Algo en lo que yo invierto habitualmente es en libros.

Y ya no tanto a nivel de aprendizaje de nuevos conocimientos técnicos como jardinería, preparación de conservas, primeros auxilios, etc., que también, sino como forma de ocio. Cuando lleguemos al punto en que la energía escasee de verdad, las formas de entretenimiento predominantes hoy en día (televisión, radio e internet) no estarán tan al alcance de nuestra mano. Los libros pueden representar entonces nuestro salvavidas mental: evasión de la realidad madmaxista para la que muchos de nosotros, y de nuestros seres queridos, no estaremos suficientemente preparados.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2013)

Bueno, veo que en este tema andáis bastante "perdidos", vamos que sois unos potenciales "reclutas". Yo estos temas ya los "mamé" en los 70 y 80, donde se escribieron los mejores libros de estilo para-militar y que siguen estando AHI y es una simple cuestión de saber buscarlos... Recuerdo que en aquellos tiempos se explicaba cómo crear Boobytraps Vietcongs, Sappers, etc.

Para que vayáis "aprendiendo" os dejo un enlace a una buena web americana:

- American Preppers Network - National family survival and preparedness organization : American Preppers Network


----------



## rory (25 Dic 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-fincas-o-cortijos-vivir-3.html#post10625056

Si quisiésemos nos montamos nuestro microestado, pero el individualismo es feroz y cada uno va a lo suyo.

Cuando a alguno le interese que avise, pero puede que sea tarde y cada uno ya tengamos nuestras puertas de salida preparadas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, veo que en este tema andáis bastante "perdidos", vamos que sois unos potenciales "reclutas". Yo estos temas ya los "mamé" en los 70 y 80, donde se escribieron los mejores libros de estilo para-militar y que siguen estando AHI y es una simple cuestión de saber buscarlos... Recuerdo que en aquellos tiempos se explicaba cómo crear Boobytraps Vietcongs, Sappers, etc.
> 
> Para que vayáis "aprendiendo" os dejo un enlace a una buena web americana:
> 
> - American Preppers Network - National family survival and preparedness organization : American Preppers Network



Potente información casi 50000 adeptos...

Y cosas interesantes que adquirir.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2013)

rory dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5166389
> 
> Si quisiésemos nos montamos nuestro microestado, pero el individualismo es feroz y cada uno va a lo suyo.
> 
> Cuando a alguno le interese que avise, pero puede que sea tarde y cada uno ya tengamos nuestras puertas de salida preparadas.



Si quisiéramos y no tuviéramos una población "masculina" que sólo piensa en depilarse los huevos, las cosas podrían ser muy diferentes...

De todas formas, rory, no te preocupes porque sé que hay gente que se está preparando para lo peor e incluso andan por aquí, en Burbuja. Llegado el momento, los que no puedan "salir", tendrán la opción de "organizarse". 

Aunque lo preferible es que todo quede en las "paranoias" de algunos y volvamos a un mundo "feliz"... ¡Ojalá!

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (25 Dic 2013)

Los American peepers tiene demasiado interés, bajo mi punto de vista en protegerse de guerras biológicas y nucleares.

Personalmente esta opción la descarto. Ni me la planteo. Si me gasean o me fríen a neutrones, en una mijita estaré a los pies de Dios.

Lo que me preocupa es estar aquí, arrastrándome para sobrevivir por carecer de medios de producción propios y de infraestructuras económicas que permitan subsistir.

Es más, estar aquí arrastrándome no me preocupa en absoluto. Lo que me pesa y me preocupa es la posibilidad de ver a mis dependientes arrastrándose y yo incapaz de proporcionarles nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2013)

Hola, RVR60: Mira, todo es una simple cuestión de información... Los preppers americanos llevan décadas en su particular "preparación" y como esto va por "niveles" es lógico que hayan llegado hasta ahí y que ya es muy significativo, porque para un momento a pensar que entre los preppers americanos hay muchísimos ex-militares y que no han estado precisamente de "paseo" por las diferentes armas del Ejército americano.

Allí, en los Estados Unidos, se preveen graves disturbios a todos los niveles y esa "conciencia" ha calado en buena parte del americano medio, especialmente en aquellos Estados más "individualistas" por decirlo de alguna manera, es decir Texas, Arizona, etc. y el tema lo tienen más que estudiado. Al principio, lo veían más como una agresión exterior y ahora ven al enemigo en el propio Estado (algo que ya estamos experimentando los europeos) y tampoco van tan desencaminados viendo lo que parece que hay "detrás" del 11-S...

En resumen, como estamos tan alejados de los preppers americanos, hay que empezar cómo lo hicieron ellos: desde el "principio"... Además, nosotros no tenemos las "herramientas" de defensa con que cuentan ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (25 Dic 2013)

Cierto fernando, Supongo que será cuestión de que ellos andan en nivel Pro, cuando aquí estamos empezando a interesarnos en el juego.

Si uno analiza los riesgos de esta nuestra querida España, también hay que sumarle los externos principalmente del Sur, cosa que complica bastante la situación.
No quiero ni imaginarme un Estado débil en el que se rompa la puerta de acceso SUR.

Te preguntaría sobre ese cabo suelto que has dejado con lo de ''detrás del 11S'', pero se nos iría el post por los cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Dic 2013)

Años de preparativos para el madmax, y luego una noche vienen 3 tíos con cócteles molotov, os incendian el chiringuito y por la mañana van a saquear lo aprovechable de entre los restos.

/modo pelicula OFF


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2013)

Por supuesto, Vd. no va a estar entre los "machotes". Es muy fácil por Internet, pero en persona depende de los huevos que uno tenga y no de los que se le "presuman"...

# RVR60: Mira, "casualidades" de la vida. Echa un vistazo a esto que me ha llegado por correo:

- Congress cites 9/11 Bush cover-up, demands Obama act | Veterans Today


----------



## RVR60 (26 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por supuesto, Vd. no va a estar entre los "machotes". Es muy fácil por Internet, pero en persona depende de los huevos que uno tenga y no de los que se le "presuman"...
> 
> # RVR60: Mira, "casualidades" de la vida. Echa un vistazo a esto que me ha llegado por correo:
> 
> - Congress cites 9/11 Bush cover-up, demands Obama act | Veterans Today



Wow, muy interesante. ISrael-alQaeda-ASaudi y la admón Bush unidas para invadir 7 países ricos en gas y petróleo... :Baile:



> What has been made clear is that President Bush was fully aware that neither Afghanistan nor Iraq were involved in 9/11 and that military action against those two nations was done to cover involvement of his administration in 9/11, involvement that included support from foreign intelligence agencies.






> What does exist is proof that the war on terror was, in reality as confirmed by General Wesley Clark, a plan to invade and occupy 7 oil- and gas-rich nations.





> Members of Congress have openly admitted that they have seen documentation that would support an immediate criminal investigation against President Bush (43) and his closest advisors. Further, those agencies involved in compiling this report, key portions of which have remained secret, were also responsible for lying to the 9/11 Commission, not just through omission. All the intelligence that sent America into two wars is now not just suspect, it is proven false.


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por supuesto, Vd. no va a estar entre los "machotes". Es muy fácil por Internet, pero en persona depende de los huevos que uno tenga y no de los que se le "presuman"...
> 
> # RVR60: Mira, "casualidades" de la vida. Echa un vistazo a esto que me ha llegado por correo:
> 
> - Congress cites 9/11 Bush cover-up, demands Obama act | Veterans Today



Exactamente, por internet todos son machotes hablando de armas, sistemas para defender sus propiedades y bla bla bla. A la hora de la verdad se cagan todos por la pata abajo.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Perdona.. pero yo no te conozco. ..
Pero tu tampoco me conoces a mi....
Ponme con la espada contra la pared. ..
Haced algo a los mios...

Y.. diles que yo iré a por ellos y que llevare el infierno conmigo, ¿Me oyes?.. ¡¡que llevaré el infierno conmigo!!"


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Perdona.. pero yo no te conozco. ..
> Pero tu tampoco me conoces a mi....
> Ponme con la espada contra la pared. ..
> Haced algo a los mios...
> ...



Que si que si, que le hacen daño a alguno de los tuyos y vas a matar al cabrón. Luego un familiar del otro te mata a ti y el resto de tu familia se queda indefensa.

Ya vi esa película hace tiempo.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Pedona no es pelicula...
Yo lo aplico desde pequeño. .
Hay dos tipos de gente. Los que están conmigo y los que estan enfrente..
La gran mayoría de los que me van conociendo. . No se pondrán nunca enfrente. .
Y si he tenido que plantar cara a tíos más grandes. .lo he hecho..
Pon en peligro a tus seres queridos. Y dime tú mismo que no harías para defenderlos..

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 12:30 ----------

Ahora mismo. Sólo para ir teniendo provisiones. material ya sea herramientas. .
MPs..
Mucha gente de mi familia ni lo piensa. 
Pero yo ni salgo. Ni gasto en cosas que no necesite.....
Si un dia llega caso.. mi paraguas intentaré que sea lo más amplio y comodo..
Comida. Herramientas. armas. Y toda mi energia...
¿que no harias tú por tus seres queridos. .?


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Pedona no es pelicula...
> Yo lo aplico desde pequeño. .
> Hay dos tipos de gente. Los que están conmigo y los que estan enfrente..
> La gran mayoría de los que me van conociendo. . No se pondrán nunca enfrente. .
> ...



Suena a la segunda parte de la anterior película.

En caso de colapso y semi/madmax mi elección seria la de unirme al bando de los saqueadores. Que los finales felices solo ocurren en las películas.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Puedes elegir... eres libre..
Vivo.. En Benidorm. ..
Si llega el madmax. Y estás saqueando. .
Pasad por mi casa.. pregunta por mi casa. O rastrea mi IP..
Que os enseñaré lo que estoy aprendiendo. Nuestros compañeros yankies nos han allanado el camino.. lo que le estoy enseñando a los mios. Los pocos que escuchan..

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 12:42 ----------

Con todo el cariño y compañerismo claro..
Felices Fiestas. .


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Puedes elegir... eres libre..
> Vivo.. En Benidorm. ..
> Si llega el madmax. Y estás saqueando. .
> Pasad por mi casa.. pregunta por mi casa. O rastrea mi IP..
> ...









Felices fiestas a ti también, vaquero!


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Que bueno. . Con mi cuatrobollos..
Me queda bien. ..
Gracias. .
Lo dicho. Felices Fiestas. .
Para todos. Incluidos los saqueadores....


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Dic 2013)

Opiniones a vuela pluma.
Amigo “saqueador” como el orden se impone al caos y la civilización a la barbarie tus ideas están abocadas al fracaso. Como la llegada de los barbaros y el fin del mundo romano trajo el feudalismo, la caída del mundo actual puede desembocar en un nuevo feudalismo. En el libro de Starship troopers se lee como los veteranos de la III Guerra Mundial imponen el orden en una sociedad devastada, en una situación de madmaxista no dudemos que la sociedad terminará imponiendo en un plazo más o menos breve el orden, no el orden actual sino un orden. 

Otro tema es que desde la Revolución Francesa se ha instaurado el sistema militar obligatorio, basándose en los grandes movimientos de masas para lograr la victoria, esto no produce el mismo efecto en todas las personas podemos ver como como algunos en el ejercicio de las armas encuentran un sentido a su existencia y otros que quedan convertidos en meros despojos humanos. Todos o casi todos podemos sentir el sentimiento de poder que conlleva usar un arma , pero no todos pueden asumir el usarla y continuar su vida como si nada. 

Sobre los saqueos volvemos a la importancia de la comunidad, como sistema de defensa. Una familia actual, 3 ó 4 miembros, por muy protegido que se encuentre siempre es más fácil que caiga presa de grupos de saqueadores. Una comunidad lo tiene más sencillo y no tiene que recurrir per se a la violencia. En la Edad Media los cristianos antes la razzias moras muchas veces se salvaban con un sistema de vigilancia, un servicio que se prestaba a la comunidad, y recoger pertenencias y materiales y escapar a lugares de fácil defensa o inaccesible. El campesino con salvar los productos alimenticios podía volver después reconstruir y sobrevivir el invierno, el saqueador sin alimento no sobrevive un invierno. 

Sobre el cultivo de la tierra y la opción de clamphan de comprar en la crisis, en la crisis es cuando la tierra adquiere su verdadero valor muy superior al oro por lo que dudo que nadie venda nada, pero aun logrando un trozo de terreno como un feliz urbanita puede mantener una simple huerta si no sabe cultivar. En la agricultura cuenta la experiencia, por eso los ancianos son respetados en las sociedades agrarias, y eso no se aprende en los libros. Una temporal o una helada fuera de temporada puede ser desastroso, saber que plantar y donde plantar es vital, etc….

Sobre el tamaño de las ciudades cercanas, pensemos ahora que abrimos un grifo y sale agua, que nos recogen la basura todo los días, 10.000 personas generan una cantidad de basura impresionante con lo que conlleva en enfermedades y epidemias. Eso sin contar el peligro a la seguridad de 10.000 personas sin recursos pasando necesidades y dispuestos a todo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Que bueno. . Con mi cuatrobollos..
> Me queda bien. ..
> Gracias. .
> Lo dicho. Felices Fiestas. .
> Para todos. Incluidos los saqueadores....



En todos los finales el oro gana...ver la historia

A los saqueadores plomo o carcel

Y estoy contigo...hay que defenderse y defernder lo tuyo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> En caso de colapso y semi/madmax mi elección seria la de unirme al bando de los saqueadores. Que los finales felices solo ocurren en las películas.



Mucha suerte mientras andas jugando en campo contrario.
Pregúntale a los americanos en Vietnam qué tal las pasaban mientras iban registrando túneles, guaridas o campamentos enemigos. Un saqueador es alguien en situación desesperada, con prisas y que anda expuesto mientras rebusca en un terreno que desconoce. Una combinación de situaciones poco recomendables en el caso de Madmax.

Un hilo de nylon que no has visto antes de abrir la puerta de un armario o una bomba de tubo con un ingenioso sistema detonador consistente en un poco de papel albal pegado al fondo del cajón que cierre el circuito de una pila cuando se abra el cajón y se acabaron tus días registrando las pertenencias de la gente durante el Madmax.

Los saqueadores caéis como moscas en estas trampas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

Pero si ya os están saqueando y no movéis un puto dedo, a otro con el cuento de que os vais a defender...

Lo de uniros en una comunidad para defenderos, si si, ya veo lo bien que os lleváis los vecinos del mismo bloque/urbanización, os imagino uniéndoos para defenderos y me entra la risa. :XX::XX:

Se supone que en caso de mad max, no habrá cárceles ni gobierno.

Ah, y para saltar trampas ocultas ya enviaremos por delante a vuestros vecinos que habrán sido hechos rehenes de otros saqueos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2013)

Bueno, quizás, le estáis dando demasiada importancia al "proyecto" de saqueador, así que mejor pasar de él y a otra cosa.

La gente no tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que supone una comunidad de preppers americanos. Y desde luego un grupo de "saqueadores" para ellos son "pulgas" y poco más. Ellos se preparan para algo más "consistente".

Sin ser exactamente unos preppers, los davidianos de David Koresh son un buen ejemplo de lo que puede hacer una comunidad "preparada". Os dejo un enlace al respecto:

- Escrito con Sangre... ¡El Website de los Asesinos!: David Koresh y los Davidianos: "El Rancho del Apocalipsis"


----------



## Robopoli (26 Dic 2013)

¿¿¿Nadie se va a llevar esta basura a la guardería???
Esto está cada vez peor administrado...


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Dic 2013)

:XX::XX:

Justo lo que me imaginaba, ignoráis al enemigo porque os creéis superiores.
Por lo visto solo sois vosotros los que os preparais, solo vosotros teneis internet para aprender tacticas militares, solo vosotros os vais a unir para haceros mas fuertes.

Lo dicho, en vez de aprender sobre vuestros posibles enemigos, vuestra falsa superioridad os va a hacer caer.

Solo sois un 0,00001% de la población los que os preparáis, en cambio grupos de saqueadores van a aparecer en cada calle de cada ciudad.

Vais a organizar comunidades aisladas de gente que no saben ni apretar una tuerca, imaginaos si les ponéis una azada en las manos, os mandan a la mierda directamente. :XX:

Pues eso, estáis abocados al fracaso.

Sin acritud. :rolleye:


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

Al que no le guste este hilo, que no entre.


Un tema que no se esta tocando en exceso es si la zona elegida para refugio mad max es que sea rural o urbana con sus pros o contras. Porque perfil optais ?


----------



## Robopoli (26 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Al que no le guste este hilo, que no entre.



Se supone que este es el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones y se supone que hay unas reglas para que esto sea medio fumable. 
Si quisiera leer a 4 colgados, con demasiadas horas viendo películas de Rambo a sus espaldas, que se dedican a guardar agua, piedras y palos para cuando sus fantasías hollywoodienses se cumplan iría a otro sitio pero se supone que esto es para hablar de otras cosas...


----------



## carloszorro (26 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Al que no le guste este hilo, que no entre.
> 
> 
> Un tema que no se esta tocando en exceso es si la zona elegida para refugio mad max es que sea rural o urbana con sus pros o contras. Porque perfil optais ?



Creo que en caso de colapso energético, monetario y alimenticio el escenario más probable sería similar al de una posguerra. Yo apuesto por el rural, con tierras, oro, plata y autosufiencia energética.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Se supone que este es el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones y se supone que hay unas reglas para que esto sea medio fumable.
> Si quisiera leer a 4 colgados, con demasiadas horas viendo películas de Rambo a sus espaldas, que se dedican a guardar agua, piedras y palos para cuando sus fantasías hollywoodienses se cumplan iría a otro sitio pero se supone que esto es para hablar de otras cosas...



Todo en el universo está relacionado..


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Creo que en caso de colapso energético, monetario y alimenticio el escenario más probable sería similar al de una posguerra. Yo apuesto por el rural, con tierras, oro, plata y autosufiencia energética.



Yo también. .
Zona rural..


Y duda..
Que preferencias teneis..
Comida enlatada. Comida liofilizada..
O mezcla de ambas. ..


----------



## carloszorro (26 Dic 2013)

"Ya estamos viendo el malestar social en muchos países, y se va a poner mucho peor, te lo aseguro."

Jim Rogers: "US Heading for Disaster. Be Prepared" | Gold News


----------



## gargamelix (26 Dic 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Una situación que a mi me preocupa especialmente es el de una tormenta solar gigantesca que termine con los tendidos eléctricos. Son más comunes de lo que pensamos y, de hecho han sido recogidos por historiadores fenómenos excepcionales de actividad solar como por ejemplo auroras boreales visibles desde Madrid. Eso que en aquel siglo podría suponer una simple anécdota implicaría hoy en día una sobrecarga en el tendido eléctrico con consecuencias apocalípticas.



He visto más adelante otro comentario sobre las tormentas solares y sí, periódicamente (unos pocos cientos de años?) se producen con cierta intensidad. Es cierto que si su intensidad es extremadamente alta pueden provocar efectos similares a los de un pulso electromagnético. 

Si como dice le preocupa especialmente, puede protegerse de esos eventos utilizando jaulas de Faraday para almacenar sus propios generadores , equipos de comunicaciones, piezas de repuesto para los externos, etc. En general toda la cacharrería electrónica queda protegida de esta manera ya que el campo dentro de la jaula es siempre nulo. En instalaciones de seguridad serias siempre existen habitaciones y almacenes con esta protección.

A nivel particular construirse una no es especialmente complicado ni costoso.


----------



## gugueta (26 Dic 2013)

Yo no he vivido el "mad-max", pero he conocido gente que sí vivió uno. Y por lo que me contaron-no demasiado- tela...
Dejo una frase desde el "epicentro"-me hubiese gustado conocer a quién la dijo (escribió)-. Desde alguna parte de la línea xyz "Si aprecian a esa gente no la dejen volver por aquí; no hemos podido encontrar un cazo ni olla para hacer chocolate"


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Dic 2013)

Siempre que sale este tema aparece alguien que dice que él sólo necesita un arma o pertenecer a un grupo de asaltadores para conseguir en media hora lo que otros llevan acumulando años. Y siempre, unos cuantos foreros se sienten ofendidos en su plan de defensa y sin dar demasiadas pistas ¡por supuesto¡ de su plan infalible, dejan entrever que pobrecitos albano-kosovares que se acerquen.....Claro, claro. Me recuerda demasiado a los críos cuando fantasean sobre si es más fuerte Supermán o La Masa. Las armas sólo servirán para pegar un tiro al pobre desgraciao que entre a robar para poder comer. Los hijos de puta....seremos nosotros, señores, no lo duden. El hambre no sabe de héroes. Si somos asaltados por un grupo organizado o por 3 o 4 "profesionales" lo único que pido es que sean rápidos. 

En cualquier caso, personalmente, el hecho de haber sido más mad-maxista en el pasado que ahora (cosa curiosa), me ha hecho proveerme de casi todo el "pack" que se propone: armas, casa en pueblo con pequeña tierra y pozo, metales, comida liofilizada con casi 30 años de caducidad (la mejor compra de TODAS)que tengo tanto aquí como "allá", pastillas potabilizadoras, lámparas dinamo, etc.

Y no es que ahora vea que hay menos posibilidades de "mad-max" que hace unos años, al contrario, sino que si no media guerra o catástrofe natural, lo que nos espera es pobreza, a lo peor extrema, pero no mad max. Y hay mucha diferencia.

Así que, personalmente, los últimos meses los ratos libres los dedico a aprender (bueno, de momento me estoy bajando -no nos quedemos sin internet- videos de YouTube, todo teoría) cosas que sabían nuestros padres y abuelos y que nosotros JAMÁS deberíamos olvidar: a hacer jabón con grasa, a hacer velas caseras, a hacer litros de gel con un solo jabón de manos. A ver si encuentro un buen curso de patronaje que tengo una máquina de coser de mi abuela que creo que todavía funciona.

Muy interesantes también los vídeos que enseñan a hacer vino casero, el riego hidropónico, las cocinas solares..... 

Interesantísimo también adquirir conocimientos sobre plantas medicinales.

Creo que estos modestos conocimientos pueden llegar a vale "su peso en oro" en pocos años. Personalmente preferiría un hilo sobre estos temas que hoy parecen menores a que siempre hacemos hilos peliculeros y que al final consisten en listados sobre lo que hay que acumular y acumular. Yo lo dejé cuando más que una prepper me di cuenta que terminaría siendo una enferma del síndrome de Diógenes.: 

Saludos.


----------



## Ursur (26 Dic 2013)

Saludos a todos!...Me gusta el hilo y me gustaría que siguiera adelante. No entremos por favor en discusiones desorganizadas y sigamos en lo que estamos...
Muy interesante el tema y las respuestas de los conforeros. Ahí va la mia. 

Quiero romper una lanza a favor del "movimiento prepper" que aunque sea un poco peliculero en sus formas, ya sabemos todos cómo son estos americanos y sus locuras, resulta muy acertado en sus planteamientos y en la idea de "autosuficiencia" que destila en todos sus principios. Nos puede servir como ejemplo. Pero no olvidemos que la autosuficiencia ha sido el pan nuestro de cada dia en este pais y en todos. Quienes tengais abuelos, preguntadles...Cosa básica en todas las épocas, menos en esta en la que nos han metido; en la que nos han convertido en dependientes y totalmente débiles y expuestos.
La gente confia tan ciegamente en que el señor Mercadona les va a abrir sus puertas todos los dias de la vida, que os juro que me da vértigo pararme a pensarlo.

Mi aportación en algunos de las decenas de asuntos que hay que abordar para una de estas situaciones. Algunas cosas ya las sabreis, otras las repetiré, otras las pondré más adelante..

Algo que considero fundamental son los manuales. Los hay a docenas en el web y deberíamos recopilar algunas de ellas. sobre cualquier tema. Es imprescindible tenerlo en papel y hacernos una buena biblioteca. 
Sobre mecánica, uso de herramientas, supervivencia, huertos ecológicos, urbanos, siembra, almacenamiento de alimentos (por cierto Clapham. Bolsas Mylar 50 X Mylar Foil Bags - 12cm x 20cm - 5" x 8" - 5.1mil Thick | eBay)
Imprescindible aprender su uso. Hay mil videos en youtube he puesto este al azar..Almacenamiento y Conservacion de Alimentos para Emergencias. - YouTube otro que me gusta mucho sob e este tema de la conservación: Armazenamento de alimentos a vácuo - YouTube (el toqué del final es muy bueno!) , uso de medicamentos, primeros auxilios, adiestramiento de perros, medicina básica, manufacturas mil: cuero, lana, madera, cera, construcción, costura, electricidad, armas...

La Medicina y los primeros auxilios se podría llevar un post entero. Simplificaré con dos aportaciones que para mi son indispensables.
Plantas y medicinas naturales: Dioscórides - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre y uno de medicina general (son dos tomos) fácil, util para todos los dias, completísimo. También te dice TODO lo que tiene que tener un buen botiquín, de casa y de viaje: LIBROS Guia de la Medicina a Distancia. Espaol-Ingles Tomo I
En este tema hay que hacer mención aparte a los antibióticos, por supuesto. Dificiles de conseguir, de corta caducidad, en algunas páginas prepper he visto que venden como antibióticos conservables, antibióticos para peces. Fish Antibiotics | Doom and Bloom (TM) ó American Preppers Network &bull; View topic - Fish tank antibiotics?. Desconozco el tema. Esta gente dice que son "igualicos" que los otros, pero cualquiera se fia. Me falta mucha información.

Más cosas. Herramientas. De todo tipo. De calidad. Una buena motosierra y un serrucho. Olvidaos del hacha para cortar leña, esas son cosas de las películas. Os invito a que corteis a hachazos la madera que necesitaríais para calentar una estancia un dia y una noche...Y os invito, a ese ejemplo, chistoso aqui, y otros tantos. A ponerlos en práctica. Pues considero que estar preparado para cualquier cosa debe ser algo mucho más práctico que teórico. Hacer velas o mermeladas los sábados con los niños; otro dia eneñarles a hacer una RCP; o ir a pescar los domingos.
No descuidar el estado físico. Salir a correr y entrenamiento funcional como el Crossfit. Y un enlace de una chica practicándolo que bien merece un "Thanks"  17 year old-girl performing movements most guys can't do - YouTube...
Y a colación de vuestros últimos post sobre autodefensa y autoprotección le pediría a Clapham que nos pusiese alguno de esos videos de entrenamiento de las FF. EE israelies en espacios cerrados o ese arte marcial que saben alli...ay muchos deberes que hacer!!

Saludos a todos!

Edito: 
En referencia a eso que digo sobre que Clapham pusiera un video sobre Krav Maga, ha sido un poco broma. Primero porque lógicamente no se aprende nada con un video de un arte marcial. Yo lo decia porque me parece que es un método de defensa que creo muy efectivo. Pero quien no haya practicado durante años, que se olvide de poder utilizar nada parecido. (O que empiece desde ya a practicar uno). En ese caso contra la fuerza bruta habrá que utilizar las dos únicas armas capaces de hacerle frente: La inteligencia y la pólvora.
Que fuese Clapham es porque me cae muy bien y me divierten sus comentarios, con los que estoy muy deacuerdo.
No quería dejar sin esplicar esas últimas palabras mias de ayer..
Gracias a todos. Por favor sigamos con el hilo!


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Se supone que este es el subforo de Bolsa e inversiones y se supone que hay unas reglas para que esto sea medio fumable.
> Si quisiera leer a 4 colgados, con demasiadas horas viendo películas de Rambo a sus espaldas, que se dedican a guardar agua, piedras y palos para cuando sus fantasías hollywoodienses se cumplan iría a otro sitio pero se supone que esto es para hablar de otras cosas...



Vete a insultar a tus hilos de asesor bursátil :bla: que a mas de uno le vas a buscar una avería. 

Cuatro colgados, rambo...

Hay alguna inversión mejor que la salvarte la vida


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Dic 2013)

Era exactamente lo que pedía. Ir por ese camino. Gracias Ursur


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Yo también. .
> Zona rural..
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es tambien mi planificación, muy similar.

El tema alimenticio como podía ser de otra manera diversificación.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Dic 2013)

Vaya. Lo que imaginaba. ..
Diversificación...jeje


----------



## Robopoli (26 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Vete a insultar a tus hilos de asesor bursátil :bla: que a mas de uno le vas a buscar una avería.
> 
> Cuatro colgados, rambo...
> 
> Hay alguna inversión mejor que la salvarte la vida



Pero que hilo de asesor bursátil y que averías??!! Te estás liando me parece a mí 
Nada, nada... A vuestras cositas de soldadico pasado de vueltas pero otro día en otro subforo, vale?
Hala a disfrutar de lo que sea que toma alguno por aquí :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero que hilo de asesor bursátil y que averías??!! Te estás liando me parece a mí
> Nada, nada... A vuestras cositas de soldadico pasado de vueltas pero otro día en otro subforo, vale?
> Hala a disfrutar de lo que sea que toma alguno por aquí :XX::XX::XX:



Te estas pasando de listillo. 

A saber lo que te tomas tú.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2013)

# oro y plata forever: Pasa de él y no te "quemes"... No merece la pena.

# Ursur: Muy interesante su aportación, al igual que la de la forera Arretranco_70, y son otras formas válidas de ver el futuro próximo y que, de entrada, son las más factibles de vivir, aunque si "perdurasen" pasaríamos a otro "escenario". En los preppers se va "aprendiendo" poco a poco y los de EE.UU. están en un grado muy superior al de aquí, pero en España hay gente que se dedica a ello desde hace años.

Ursur, según en qué circunstancias, la leña se corta con un hacha... Pero claro los "inconvenientes" se conocen cuando se utiliza la primera vez y sucesivas, es decir hasta que la piel de las manos adquiere su "adaptación". Además, es un ejercicio muy bueno a nivel cardiovascular y muscular.

En relación al Arte Marcial al que Vd. se refiere se trata del Krag Maga, que aunque haya sido "desarrollado" por los israelíes su creador fue un checoslovaco en la II WW. Mire, soy instructor de dos Artes Marciales, y le diré que es imposible aprender un Arte Marcial a través de libros, vídeos, etc. Se ha de ir SI o SI a un centro especializado en Defensa Personal y no en Artes Marciales deportivas.

Saludos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Dic 2013)

Interesantísimo hilo, merece chincheta. 

El problema que veo es el exceso de información, es imposible saber de todo, el tiempo es limitado y por lo tanto basándonos en la filosofía de la división del trabajo cada uno deberíamos especializarnos en unas pocas tareas útiles para el madmax y "vender" nuestro excedente en el mercado. Por lo tanto creo que la idea de las comunidades como forma de supervivencia es crucial y creo que la única vía para ello. Sólo tiré con Cetme en la mili y para eso sólo un par de ocasiones y también tenía una escopeta gamo en mi adolescencia. Quizás sea bueno ejercitarme nuevamente, nunca se sabe.

Referente al acopio de alimentos, los yankees están comentando en esa web American Preppers que deberías de prepararte por lo menos para tres meses, un año requiere un buen esfuerzo financiero y también capacidad de almacenamiento. Muy bueno el video del chaval griego hablando en inglés, te haces una buena idea de muchos alimentos que se pueden conservar perfectamente durante mucho tiempo, muy variados y que no tiene pq suponer un cambio dramático en tus hábitos alimenticios.


----------



## RVR60 (27 Dic 2013)

Sobre la disyuntiva de si zona rural o zona urbana: Yo me decanto por la intermedia. Población grandecita y bien comunicada, con campo cerca, y si además tiene río y zonas amplias de caza, mejor que mejor.

Si eso lo complementamos con un terrenito escondido, creo que puede ser ideal.

Ni en el centro de la ciudad (epicentro el meollo), ni aislados y limitados en recursos.

Eso para 'inversores en desastres' medios. PAra avanzados lo suyo es propiedad aisalda en el campo, muy inaccesible, autosuficiente y con habitación del pánico o refugio 'a prueba de bombas'.


PErsonalmente como apuntaba otro forero, yo el declive me lo imagino más como una extrema pobreza con un Estado represor, confiscatorio y con FCSE y Ejército con poderes represivos extraordinarios, pero evidentemente con un limitado despliegue territorial que no va a poder cubrir todos los focos de conflicto.
El ladrón (saqueador) seguirá siendo ladrón y saqueador, y el que defiende tendrá que tener cuidado de llevárselo por delante si no quiere tener problemas. E imagino también una nueva reglamentación ad hoc para proteger la propiedad privada y legitimar en cierta manera la vigilancia privada, incluso ciudadana, toques de queda, etc. No creo que (salvo escenarios bélicos) sea una guerra abierta a capa y espada, sino que creo que la sutileza de ambos será fundamental. Como dicen por ahí el caos y la anarquía duran muy poco, en seguida se establece un nuevo orden más o menos temporal, pero que siempre cumple lo que dije antes: autoritario y confiscatorio.


Sobre el tema de armas y violencia es cierto que (y sobre todo en zonas urbanas) muchísimas personas además de no estar preparadas técnicamente y materialmente, no lo están psicológicamente. Quien tenga unos añitos al menos hizo la mili, pero me gustaría ver como reaccionaría un NI-NI de hoy en día ante estos percales.
SObre lo de usar armas no os quepa duda, los remordimientos se pierden con el primer disparo y cuando el humano se encuentra bajo una amenaza MORTAL ocurren unos mecanismo psicofísicos muy curiosos que le van a llevar a focalizar toda la atención en la amenaza y a neutralizarla sin remordimiento con todos los medios a su alcance.
Sobre esto último os recomiendo leer sobre el 'Stress policial' , efecto túnel, etc (enlazo un vídeo):
David Berengueras Redes RTVE - YouTube
Cambiad al policía por una persona cualquiera en la obligación de repeler una agresión y tendréis el mismo resultado.

Insisto sobre lo que dije en mi primer post de este hilo: un mapa con los elementos estratégicos marcados en un radio próximo +/- 100km es fundamental: embalses, ríos, bosques productivos, granjas, reservas y cotos de caza, de pesca, infraestructuras útiles....y cualquier punto de interés. Y por supuesto conocerlos previamente más que bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2013)

Hay que aclarar que los "survivalistas" contemplan en especial dos situaciones:

A) Colapso Social: producido por una crisis económica mundial, la imposición de un Nuevo Orden Mundial, una III Guerra Mundial, etc.

B) Desastre Ambiental: producido por terremotos, tsunamis, erupciones volcánicas, crisis alimentaria, pandemias, etc.

Dicho esto, está claro que hay diferentes "escalas" en cuanto a lo que se desee preparar, aunque los preppers suelen contemplar ambas...

Y un "survivalista" es una persona o grupo que se prepara o hace los preparativos antes de que cualquier cambio altere sustancialmente su estilo de vida, procurando ser autosuficiente. La mayor parte de ellos consideran que el medio adecuado para sobrevivir es el rural, es decir fuera de las ciudades.

Aquí os dejo el enlace a una de las mejores españolas que existen:

- Supervivencia Extrema - SURVIVALISTAS Y PREPPERS. ESPAÑA


----------



## Borato de zinc (27 Dic 2013)

Nadie habla de cultivar específicamente el plano psicológico.

En un caso real, los primeros en pediros ayuda o "asaltaros" serían la gente que vive cerca, es decir vuestros vecinos, el frutero, la panadera, los padres de los amigos de vuestros hijos, vuestros amigos, gente que conocéis juntos con sus familiares y seres queridos... y decís no sólo que les dejariáis morir de hombre, sino que incluso les matariáis llegado el caso, si quieren quitaros vuestra comida. 

No es lo mismo "defenderse" de personas anónimas y desconocidas que de personas de vuestro círculo, con vínculos arraigados en el tiempo con vosotros y vuestros familiares. 

Si realmente vuestro plan pretende tener éxito, tenéis que prepararos para ser unos hijosdeputa crueles, inhumanos y sin sentimientos. 

Si lo sois ya o pretendéis serlo, sois gente tóxica, peligrosa, resulta muy arriesgado teneros cerca.

Si no lo sois ya, probablemente no lo seáis nunca, porque ser un hijodeputa es en gran parte cualidad innata.

Si no lo sois ya, plantearos si todo lo que hacéis tiene sentido o si a las primeras de cambio, todo vuestro plan se vendría abajo cual castillo de naipes en terremoto.

Si lo sois ya, plantearos qué clase de personas sois y estad seguros de que la humanidad sería mejor sin vosotros. Podriaís tener éxito, pero sois indeseables, tarde o temprano Darwin hará su trabajo y acabará con vosotros.

Yo no valgo para ser hijodeputa y llegado el momento en que las cosas se pongan chungas, mejor morir de los primeros que vivir muchos años consciente de que me he llevado por delante la vida de tantas personas conocidas y de que en cualquier momento, estaré obligado a llevarme otras muchas más.


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Dic 2013)

Perdona. .
Han tenido el mismo tiempo que yo para prepararse. ..
Pero esta muy bien. Irse a cenar por ahi...
La tv por cable.la ropa de marca..
Comer dos en lugar de uno por si acaso...ir al futbol.
La loteria. Beber.la tapita en el bar..
Pues no discuto veces con mi suegro por ello...
Y cada uno tiene sus vecinos. .
Los mios. Han matado a gatos que alimentaba yo.. muchos ni saludan..
Ncluso me critican.. (a mis espaldas. Por que el valor. Ya sabemos como está en España. .
Siempre por la espalda..
Pena ninguna
Y aparte..a mi casa no vendrán. .mis vecinos y conocidos..
Por que no tienen por que saber que tengo comida...
Ya ne las ingeniare.. no hace falta cocinar un potaje..
Así. . Que si soy una mala persona. .
¿no será quien las circunstancias ne han llevado a ello?

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 11:55 ----------

Yo como clapham..
Pero mis fechas son mas amplias.. min. Comida para 2 años...
Ya que por seguro. Me tocará abastecer a familiares que no se preparan..
Pero la sangre hace que nos lo pueda abandonar como a otros...
Asi que comida para dos años.. Realmente serán para menos tiempo.. eso si.. racionado por si acaso...


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Dic 2013)

Coincido con clapham salvo que no cuestiona que la falta de recursos propiciaría conflictos y crearía nuevas lealtades. Maruecos siempre ha reclamado Ceuta Melilla, las islas y peñones de soberanía y las Canarias, en las Canarias se ha descubierto reservas de petróleo….. ¿Qué ocurrirá cuando el petróleo sea un bien estratégico? En amplias zonas de Méjico podemos ver como los carteles de la droga ha sustituido al Estado, o directamente señores de la guerra como en Somalia han ocupado sus parcelas de poder. La sociedad tiene miedo al vacío, un Estado débil rápidamente es sustituido por otra forma de organización, sea la que sea. 
Pese a todo siempre existen oportunidades y un caso conocidos por todos es el estraperlo que se producía en España en la posguerra, por ello considero que los campesinos serían los primeros beneficiados de una situación madmaxistas, y no le venderían su parcelita a Sr. Clapham ya que la producción de su huerta vale su peso en plata. Entiendo por campesino, el minifundista del norte que más o menos continua con su producción a una manera tradicional, el latifundio de agricultura comercial y sobreexplotación no lo veo rentable por la excesiva dependencia de productos químicos y elaborados. El campesino con la azada puede seguir cultivando exista o no exista racionamiento de petróleo.
Sobre las ciudades vuelvo a lo mismo, los que han sufrido una huelga de basureros se pueden imaginar algo, 10.000 personas generan una cantidad de basuras y detritus ingente. Yo calcularía la población de dicho territorio en la Edad Media y la compararía con la actual. Contra más diferencia más posibilidad de problemas. 
Sobre el daño psicológico no me refiero RVR60 al instinto de supervivencia, si no por ejemplo en España podemos hablar del conocido “síndrome del norte”, el hombre hace lo que sea por sobrevivir pero en un conflicto el estrés del combate afecta muy seriamente a muchas personas que no están preparadas mentalmente para practicar la violencia.


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Dic 2013)

Viendo lo vivido en el carrusel de MPs, Criptomonedas..
Economía. ..
Jeje.. muchos ya están curtidos en estress. ..
Y recordad que el ser humano. Está diseñado para adaptarse...
De ahí viene el estar un poco preparado. ..
Eso ayuda mucho mental. O emocionalmente. ..
Ahora que estoy en paro..
Tengo menos miedo.. ya que estos meses me estan dando tiempo a instruirme mas y mejor...
Y como diría Jonhy N° 5... Datos. Datos....


----------



## Recaudador (27 Dic 2013)

una pequeña aportacion a este gran tema.
saludos.
survivalistas-preppers español - survivalistas.es
Blog y Noticias - survivalistas


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Dic 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> una pequeña aportacion a este gran tema.
> saludos.
> survivalistas-preppers español - survivalistas.es
> Blog y Noticias - survivalistas



No seas modesto es una aportacion magnifica

Saludos


----------



## jussuss (27 Dic 2013)

Hoja de coca para mascar y hacer infusiones (es una de las plantas más nutritivas del mundo), también sirve de analgésico, antidepresivo, elimina la sensación de hambre (lo cual es muy importante), elimina infecciones, problemas estomacales, etc....
Amigos de la Hoja de Coca


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Dic 2013)

Hay que estudiarlo. ..
Gracias


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Dic 2013)

Armas de fuego, terreno con pozo, reservas de comida y agua potable.

El oro, los diamantes, el dinero y todo lo demás se va a ir a la mierda.


----------



## Ursur (27 Dic 2013)

*Extracción de agua en pozos:*
La bomba de soga
Bomba de Soga ,extraccion de agua de pozo manualmente - YouTube
bomba de soga - YouTube

*Adiestramiento canino*
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.deperros.org%2Fadiestramiento%2Fmanualdeadiestramientocanino.pdf&ei=L4W9UvDXGIbW7Qb2nIHYAg&usg=AFQjCNFifNoTTN0an6BpybwNneSIasPQ5A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.bGQ&cad=rja
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CGcQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clubtxapeldun.es%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fperros-de-defensa.pdf&ei=r5K9Uu_iK4Wi0QXnrIDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNFsP2ZHybCOspkHBvlkfrxDrGwEYw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.bGQ&cad=rja
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&ved=0CHMQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mastinseguridad.com%2Faplicacion%2Fpdf%2F001%2520MC-MAN-001_MANUAL%2520DE%2520E%2520NTRENAMIENTO%2520CANINO.pdf&ei=r5K9Uu_iK4Wi0QXnrIDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNEwIEZdR0JD-t6Eub9P2Yk7n0GgDg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.bGQ&cad=rja
El entrenamiento de perro guardian, ensea al perro cuando ladrar y cuando no
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CF0QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.perrosdebusqueda.com%2Farticulos%2FMANUAL_DE_TRABAJO_DEL_FIGURANTE_K-SAR.pdf&ei=TJW9UtmfK6am0AXUnoBg&usg=AFQjCNHfyFGC3MOf6x1QNm_LsAbB-iNX7A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.bGQ&cad=rja


----------



## RVR60 (27 Dic 2013)

Bien , bien, me gusta este hilo...

Ya estoy abriendo un excell con las cosas pendientes...


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Dic 2013)

Borato de zinc dijo:


> Nadie habla de cultivar específicamente el plano psicológico.
> 
> En un caso real, los primeros en pediros ayuda o "asaltaros" serían la gente que vive cerca, es decir vuestros vecinos, el frutero, la panadera, los padres de los amigos de vuestros hijos, vuestros amigos, gente que conocéis juntos con sus familiares y seres queridos... y decís no sólo que les dejariáis morir de hombre, sino que incluso les matariáis llegado el caso, si quieren quitaros vuestra comida.
> 
> ...



Creo que has dado bastante en el clavo con tu argumento, estoy seguro de que toda situación extrema vendrá acompañada de circunstancias extremas que ni siquiera imaginamos, una de ellas es que si tu has sido lo suficientemente prudente como para haber previsto el problema y has hecho algo al respecto, que es de lo que el hilo trata, al final también tendrás en tu cabeza a toda tu gente, a tu familia, a la de tu pareja, con todos sus satélites, a tus amigos más queridos, y haciendo cuentas serás consciente de que tampoco habrás acumulado tanto como para toda esa gente, ni dejarás de repartirlo con ellos cuando los veas sufrir porque te duelen...

en fin, que lo que dices de ser o no ser un hijo de puta, es cierto, siempre decimos que seremos capaces de repeler un ataque violento con cualquier medio a nuestro alcance, pero siempre imaginamos que ese ataque va a provenir de extraños con malas intenciones, no de nuestra propia gente.....


----------



## RVR60 (27 Dic 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> en fin, que lo que dices de ser o no ser un hijo de puta, es cierto, siempre decimos que seremos capaces de repeler un ataque violento con cualquier medio a nuestro alcance, pero siempre imaginamos que ese ataque va a provenir de extraños con malas intenciones, no de nuestra propia gente.....




La pregunta que hay que hacerse llegado el momento es esta: 
- ¿Le advertí?
- Si le advertí , ¿cómo se lo tomó?

::


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> La pregunta que hay que hacerse llegado el momento es esta:
> - ¿Le advertí?
> - Si le advertí , ¿cómo se lo tomó?
> 
> ::



ya.....pero ante ese error que esas esas personas tuvieron, no creo que aceptes que su castigo sea la muerte por inanición, insisto en que estamos hablando de TU gente no de extraños.....


----------



## RVR60 (27 Dic 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ya.....pero ante ese error que esas esas personas tuvieron, no creo que aceptes que su castigo sea la muerte por inanición, insisto en que estamos hablando de TU gente no de extraños.....



Pues supongo que la pregunta siguiente es: 
- ¿Depende mi supervivencia de que le ayude o no? es decir, ¿me lo puedo permitir?

Cuestión de variables y prioridades... 8:

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 23:47 ----------

Por cierto, esta también es buena inversión catastrofista:

RD-310 1.3 "LCD de manivela del dínamo 5-LED Flashlight w / función de alarma / radio FM - Negro + Gris - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Pues supongo que la pregunta siguiente es:
> - ¿Depende mi supervivencia de que le ayude o no? es decir, ¿me lo puedo permitir?
> 
> Cuestión de variables y prioridades... 8:
> ...



Tengo varias y mas baratas.

Tienda física de deporte a nivel nacional...sino me falla la memoria 8 €. .d.....lon.


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Dic 2013)

Mi opinión. Y como dice Fernando. . Dejo el tema zanjado...
Yo estoy harto de decir que el que guarda tiene..
Y cada uno es un caso..
Igual que yo preveo.. que lo hagan los demás tambien..
Y perdonad si yo no doy pena a nadie ahora que estoy en paro...
A mi no me la da nadie llegado el caso..

El que guarda tiene. .
Aunque el que guarda manjares. Guarda pesares...
Aunque mi paraguas lo estoy haciendo mas grande en previsión de que tendria que ayudar a unos 10 más. . Cubriendo mi familia y la de mi mujer..
De ahí que no malgasto el dinero...
Y los recursos. ....

S yo puedo estando en paro.. .......


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Dic 2013)

Otra duda..
Puestos a elegir.. para lámparas. . De dinamo.. o con placa solar..
Me imagino la respuesta. .
Pero por si acaso.
Gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Otra duda..
> Puestos a elegir.. para lámparas. . De dinamo.. o con placa solar..
> Me imagino la respuesta. .
> Pero por si acaso.
> Gracias.



Lo ideal de las dos

Pero habría que analizar varios y variados factores

1 zona si es de muchas horas de sol

2 tiempo estimado de colapso

3 forma de vida con niños, en pareja, en comunidad...


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Dic 2013)

Lo de las lámparas lo imaginaba..
Como..
DIVERSIFICAR...
Gracias...
Por cierto que mod. Tenias de la tienda que sabemos?
Estoy mirando su web...y no veo barata...
Gracias. .


----------



## RVR60 (28 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Otra duda..
> Puestos a elegir.. para lámparas. . De dinamo.. o con placa solar..
> Me imagino la respuesta. .
> Pero por si acaso.
> Gracias.




También tienes 2 en 1: 

Comprar 2-en-1 Power Solar Hybrid + manivela linterna dinamo supervivencia con radio FM y cargador de teléfono


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Dic 2013)

Abriendo y a ver....
Ok gracias. ..
Asi diversifico mejor..


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> También tienes 2 en 1:
> 
> Comprar 2-en-1 Power Solar Hybrid + manivela linterna dinamo supervivencia con radio FM y cargador de teléfono



Me ha gustado esa linterna asi que me puse a buscar otras opciones y he encontrado esta tienda en Madrid con una linterna con dinamo, waterproof y cargador de moviles 
Tiene muchas cosas interesantes como un dinamo a pedales y otros aparatos electrónicos.

Linterna SHARK C-0478 de Power Plus

BANCO GENERADOR DE ENERGA AC/DC - Carga con dinamo y pedales


----------



## carloszorro (28 Dic 2013)

Voy a ir poniendo algunos pinceladas de la teoría de olduvai por si quieren comentar los datos tan escalofriantes que aparecen.


Sabemos que con el ritmo que llevamos vamos a tener por lo menos 3 colapsos; el energético, el alimentario y el monetario. El inicio de la cuenta atrás hacia el colapso ya lo estamos notando con las subidas de precios, cuanto más nos acerquemos al colapso los precios más tenderán a subir. La teoría de olduvai dice que el 2030 será el año del fin de la era industrial y que volveremos a un sistema anterior al del petroleo, la producción de energía per cápita en ese año será similar a la que había en 1930.

Estipula que la capacidad real de la Tierra sin petróleo a largo plazo está entre los 500 y 2.000 millones de personas, la cual se ha excedido en un factor de tres gracias a una burbuja artificial de bienestar debida al petróleo barato. Argumenta que como el balance homeostático de la Tierra está alrededor de como mucho 2.000 millones de personas, al acabarse el petróleo al menos 4.000 millones de personas no podrán ser reguladas por el sistema, lo cual se traducirá en una gran mortandad.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 14:30 ----------

Del año 2017 en adelante el número de muertes superaría al de nacimientos (>1:1) y la población mundial empezaría a contraerse drásticamente quedando aproximadamente 6.800 millones de habitantes para finales de 2020, 6.500 millones para 2025, 5.260 millones para 2027, 4.600 millones para 2030 (reducción entre 1.800 y 2.000 millones de personas en 5 años), hasta que la cantidad de humanos se estabilice en una cifra entre 2.000 y 500 millones de habitantes en un punto entre los años 2050 y 2100




Era industrial, segunda mitad

1970-1979: Desaceleración del crecimiento exponencial del consumo de energía per cápita mundial, continuando con una meseta de leve crecimiento del 0,2% anual hasta el año 2000.
Después de 1986: Vuelta a la utilización del carbón en EUA como fuente energética principal.
Después de 2005: Vuelta a la utilización del carbón en el Mundo como fuente energética principal.
2000: Repunte del crecimiento del consumo de energía per cápita mundial debido al crecimiento de las economías emergentes.
2005: Pico del consumo de energía per cápita de los países de la OCDE.4 30
2007: La producción petrolera en su punto máximo, en declive o «acantilado» desde 2010-2012.
2010: Pico del consumo de energía per cápita mundial.
2012 (o antes): Apagones y cortes de energía eléctrica frecuentes en Estados Unidos e inicio del declive mundial.
2015: 6.900 millones de humanos en la población mundial (véase sección de críticas).
2015: Hambrunas y enfermedades en el resto del mundo causadas por un abastecimiento y atención médica ineficientes.
2027: 5.260 millones de humanos en la población mundial.
2030: Equivalencia en el consumo per cápita de energía con el nivel de 1930, fin de la civilización industrial moderna.
2050: Después de una gran mortandad, la Tierra alberga un máximo de 2.000 millones de humanos.
2100: Final de la era industrial

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 14:39 ----------

Era posindustrial

Después de 2100: Etapa postindustrial en donde la antigua civilización industrial se desintegraría en oasis de tierras agrícolas entre desiertos de edificios, vehículos oxidados y selvas. Estos pueblos vivirían en comunidades independientes continuando con la historia humana de manera sustentable en forma de culturas tribales o sociedades parasitarias. Posibles intentos fallidos de reindustrialización.

3000-5000 d. C.: Fin de la tierra arable, el comienzo de la caza y la recolección nuevamente, fin de la última civilización y reaparición de la cultura paleolítica.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 14:42 ----------

Crisis del Estado nación

Las naciones ricas padecerían un aumento de la inseguridad, y lo que habían sido sociedades democráticas se convertirían en sociedades totalitarias y ultraconservadoras donde la propia población exigiría recursos ajenos y mayor seguridad. Es posible que antes de la gran mortandad final grandes naciones desarrolladas se disputasen los escasos recursos en una especie de Tercera Guerra Mundial, sin descartar escenarios parecidos a la solución final o la guerra nuclear. Otros argumentan que tal guerra, si se diese, sería una guerra intercapitalista en la que se verían inmiscuidos tres bloques de civilizaciones. El primero estaría constituido por la civilización occidental, el segundo por la civilización ortodoxa así como por la sínica, y un tercer bloque formado por la civilización islámica. Japón e India jugarían un papel importantísimo en tal guerra conforme definan su posición.
En el caso de que algunas naciones sobreviviesen, la falta de recursos podría desencadenar hambrunas en los grandes centros urbanos forzando saqueos generalizados y los gobiernos emitirían decretos y leyes marciales restringiendo las libertades sociales y eliminando derechos de propiedad para mantener a raya a la población hambrienta. Ante la escasez permanente los gobiernos impondrían un racionamiento que no llegaría a los mínimos requeridos lo que causaría que los mismos que imponen la fuerza saquearían para beneficio propio, este sería el primer síntoma del desvanecimiento de los estados.
El sistema financiero sucumbiría, el dinero sería momentáneamente sustituido por metales preciosos, pero éstos acabarían por no tener tampoco valor y sería el momento de «mi reino por un caballo». Es el punto en el que muchos han previsto que se «cambiaría un todoterreno por una barra de pan». Las minorías dominantes y las fuerzas militares saquearían para sí, y formarían pequeñas dictaduras y reinos dentro de lo que eran grandes naciones. Por otro lado, de las «grandes masas de desheredados» se formarían grupos desorganizados de carácter muy inestable que actuarían de forma violenta y caótica para tomar los escasos recursos. Entre unos y otros el conflicto estaría servido y al final tanto unos como otros sucumbirían como el resto de la población.

Perfil del superviviente

Se estima que las ciudades con más de veinte mil habitantes serían muy inestables, teniendo mejor expectativa de vida en primer lugar aquellas sociedades de cazadores y recolectores en la Amazonia, las selvas centroafricanas, las del sudeste asiático, las de bosquimanos y los aborígenes en Australia. En segundo lugar de supervivencia seguirían los núcleos bastante homogéneos de trescientos a dos mil habitantes con un estilo de vida agropecuario próximos a lugares con recursos hídricos no contaminados, inaccesibles y a centenares de kilómetros de las grandes urbes y de las hordas de hambrientos que exudarían estas urbes o de las fuerzas militares en descomposición que se dedicarían al pillaje.
Al final también podría existir una enorme cantidad de pequeños pueblos agrícolas que se disputasen los pocos lugares privilegiados, sobreviviendo sólo aquellos pueblos que la capacidad de carga terrestre permitiese.

Teoría de Olduvai - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Black Horse (28 Dic 2013)

¿fin de la tierra arable???


----------



## carloszorro (28 Dic 2013)

Black Horse dijo:


> ¿fin de la tierra arable???



Cuando la energía sea carísima supongo que se cultivará sin arar. No ares la tierra | SergiCaballero

Remover demasiado es un vicio con el que la tierra sufre más de lo que pensamos. Esto me lo comentó hace tiempo un compañero que es ingeniero agrícola.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2013)

Hola, carloszorro: Conozco la teoría de Olduvai y, si me has leído, trabajo en mi particular teoría y que, de momento, me da la fecha de "inflexibilidad" en torno al 2020. Para ver su posible confirmación me es necesario ver qué sucede en los años 2016 y 2018, a partir de ahí ya estaría "clarísimo". Tampoco puede decirte mucho más porque sigo trabajando a ellos a ratos o porque, quizás, prefiero no calentarme mucho los "cascos"...

Yo no le daría muchas vueltas al asunto, porque esto no tiene porqué ser muy diferente a la gran civilización que existió en la Antigüedad y que es la más comparable a la nuestra: Roma. Sabemos que cuando ésta cayó hubo unos "tiempos oscuros" hasta que se fue articulando un nuevo sistema social y eso llevó algunos siglos. De aquellos primeros "tiempos oscuros" muy poco sabemos, de manera que la "gran masa" tampoco creo que se diferencie mucho de la de entonces y está claro que ésta debiera a tender a disminuir de forma muy considerable.

En fin, es una simple opinión de un aficionado a la Historia... que para mí es "repetitiva" y para otros no, pero cuanto menos "rima"...

Saludos.


----------



## Black Horse (28 Dic 2013)

Pero si la población se reduce drásticamente, habrá muchísima menos tierra dedicada a la agricultura, luego no tiene ningún sentido eso de que se termine la tierra arable. Más bien sería al contrario. Los recursos se regenerarían incluidas las tierras fértiles por el descanso dado. Esta teoría de inversión del desarrollo de la civilización hasta el paleolítico como idea romántica puede valer pero no tiene demasiado sentido. La sociedad cambiará, por qué no, pero no se produciría esa vuelta a los orígenes porque el hombre no es el mismo que de la era paleolítica ¿por que? por el conocimiento acumulado, almacenado y accesible que tiene en la actualidad.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Dic 2013)

En el país de aeropuertos sin aviones, silenciosas autopistas de peaje y urbanizaciones a medio acabar, abundan las fábulas del tiempo de los excesos, y sus moralejas. Aquí se cuenta otra, pero no otra más: porque la que está varada es una de las mayores inversiones industriales de la historia reciente. Gigantes de la energía se gastaron más de 15.000 millones de euros en levantar decenas de centrales de ciclo combinado para generar electricidad a partir de gas natural. Ahora apenas funcionan al 10% de su capacidad, el Gobierno discute con las empresas el cierre temporal de varias y hay ya quien se plantea desmantelarlas.

Mucho gas para tan poca luz | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (28 Dic 2013)

Una biblia es imprescindible, para las largas noches.
Condones, musica, buen rollito. Que solo se vive una vez.....
Un poco de alegria, coño, dan ganas de llorar.......
Hay gente que comparte con los mas desvalidos, que intenta construir esperanza y luchan por un mundo mejor . Otros meten miedos y paralizan a las personas....

Tanto conocimiento para adoptar la respuesta del miedo.......


----------



## carloszorro (28 Dic 2013)

Litros de agua necesarios para producir...

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bck3VyoIIAAD83P.jpg:large

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 18:18 ----------

La mina de Bou Craa tiene sus días contados: en algún momento entre los próximos 60 y 70 años el fosfato se agotará y solo quedará un gigantesco agujero en el desierto. Para entonces, la población mundial ascenderá a una cifra entre 10.000 millones y 13.000 millones de personas (dependiendo de varios factores, entre otros la comida disponible) y más vale haber encontrado un fertilizante alternativo para abonar nuestros campos. Porque el fosfato se agota, y no solo en la mina de Bou Craa, sino en todas las excavaciones, según advierte la Iniciativa Global del Fósforo: “No habrá suficientes suministros de fósforo en 30 o 40 años”. Esa es la buena noticia. La mala es que “el fósforo en la agricultura es irremplazable”.

Por qué el agotamiento del fósforo debería preocuparte - Yorokobu


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> En el país de aeropuertos sin aviones, silenciosas autopistas de peaje y urbanizaciones a medio acabar, abundan las fábulas del tiempo de los excesos, y sus moralejas. Aquí se cuenta otra, pero no otra más: porque la que está varada es una de las mayores inversiones industriales de la historia reciente. Gigantes de la energía se gastaron más de 15.000 millones de euros en levantar decenas de centrales de ciclo combinado para generar electricidad a partir de gas natural. Ahora apenas funcionan al 10% de su capacidad, el Gobierno discute con las empresas el cierre temporal de varias y hay ya quien se plantea desmantelarlas.
> 
> Mucho gas para tan poca luz | Sociedad | EL PAÍS



Cada vez seremos menos personas en el país

Consumiremos menos, los sueldos van decreciendo

Burbuja gasista a la vista, inflaran mas los precios para llegar a costes y menos consumo todavía...

Problema corto placista en ciernes.


----------



## RVR60 (28 Dic 2013)

A ver, si en los páramos tibetanos las poblaciones sobreviven recogiendo la mierda de yaks para hacerla tortas que se queman y dan calor y comida, ¿no van a sobrevivir otros humanos en lugares con mejores recursos?

Lo de la regresión industrial de olduvai, vale, pero hasta llegar de nuevo a la caza-recolección, estoy seguro que no . Lo más dificil sin duda será el ajuste demográfico pero tranquilos, vendrá solo por la caida en picado de nacimientos, la mortalidad infantil...y si aún así no es suficiente porque es demasiado lenta, ya se encargará algún tirano de pulsar el botón rojo o de jugar al Risk con sus amigos y cargarse unos pocos de países y personas.

Hay que contar siempre con el conocimiento acumulado y de fácil transmisión (cosa que en el postimperio romano no existía) , y por supuesto con los ases debajo de las mangas y los inventos ad hoc


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Dic 2013)

Invoco a quien pilote de herramientas. .sierra para cortar leña. .
De que tipo manual es mejor...?
Ya cuento cona motosierra gasolina .. pero necesaria manual...
Pero cual es mejor y más comoda. Efectiva? ?
Por si hay algún cambio pintero... o leñador. ..
Gracias. .


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Invoco a quien pilote de herramientas. .sierra para cortar leña. .
> De que tipo manual es mejor...?
> Ya cuento cona motosierra gasolina .. pero necesaria manual...
> Pero cual es mejor y más comoda. Efectiva? ?
> ...



Jonsered es la mejor


----------



## Comodoro (29 Dic 2013)

Hace tiempo estuve mirando una página web o quizás fue en amazon, no recuerdo...venta de raciones de comida liofilizada y de otras formas, de buena calidad y a buenos precios.

Se habló en el foro, pero no recuerdo la página, ¿alguien la recuerda?

Creo que era americana.


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Dic 2013)

Comodoro dijo:


> Hace tiempo estuve mirando una página web o quizás fue en amazon, no recuerdo...venta de raciones de comida liofilizada y de otras formas, de buena calidad y a buenos precios.
> 
> Se habló en el foro, pero no recuerdo la página, ¿alguien la recuerda?
> 
> Creo que era americana.



Un compañero posteo esto

Home page 
https://wisefoodstorage.com/ 
Food Storage - Survival Food - Emergency Supply | Food Insurance 
Efoods Direct 
Food Storage and Freeze Dried Food Storage by Daily Bread 
Lindon Farms ® - Emergency Food Storage Made Easy


----------



## Tons (29 Dic 2013)

Para el tema de la iluminación interior la opción de lampara de gravedad me parece interesantisima...

GravityLight: lámpara que usa la gravedad para países en desarrollo - Gizmología


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Dic 2013)

Tons dijo:


> Para el tema de la iluminación interior la opción de lampara de gravedad me parece interesantisima...
> 
> GravityLight: lámpara que usa la gravedad para países en desarrollo - Gizmología



Tomada nota...

Gracias.


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2013)

hace tiempo ya que me preparo a mi manera para el madmax , y cuanto mas preparado estoy , mas claro tengo que el tema psicológico es el mas importante . Estar preparado para lo que nos viene encima , nos da tranquilidad en el presente , pero tened claro que el futuro no será tal como lo planeéis y en ese momento tendremos que ser psicológicamente fuertes para poder adaptarnos.
Si pudiera elegir solo una cosa en la que pudiera estar 100% cubierto, sin duda seria en el tema psicológico , mas que la comida , agua ,armas...

gran hilo , aquí un chalado mas,,,,::


----------



## skifi (30 Dic 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Un compañero posteo esto
> 
> Home page
> https://wisefoodstorage.com/
> ...



El problema es que esas empresas están ubicadas en Estados Unidos, y no parece que envíen a España… y no sé si aquí se fabrican productos similares…. :´(


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Yo estoy ahorrando. Ya que estoy en.paro ...
Pero había unaque si enviaba a España. .
No recuerdo cual..
Luego lo miro..

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 10:34 ----------

Ok..
Acabo de mandar mail a las 5 empresas. Les he puesto un caramelo. .
Abastecer a un pequeño grupo en España. .
Si quieren negocio a ver que nos dicen. ..
Os cuento luego a ver que responden...


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2013)

últimamente me esta saliendo la posibilidad de hacer un bunker ,,,,, :::: ,,,,,,, siempre he descartado esta posibilidad ya que entiendo que meterse en un agujero un largo tiempo , significa que al salir igual ya no te interese estar aquí. De momento sigo descartando la opción , pero me gustaría opiniones , que opináis , vale la pena?


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Pues yo. .me lo haria..
Aunque seasolo como almacén. . Más seguro..
La seguridad como los MPs..
Cuanto más mejor. ..
A ver los compañeros que opinan


----------



## John Galt 007 (30 Dic 2013)

Un permiso de armas y varias escopetas de caza son la major inversion. Tambien ayuda tener un plan de escape de la ciudad, alguna moto de campo de cuatro tiempos y bajo mantenimiento. Si es posible algún terreno con pozo donde tener almacenados alimentos y agua, pastillas purificadoras, latunes, combustible...

Las armas serán necesarias para poner orden y evitar que los progres y la gentuza nos coman y saqueen nuestras propiedades.

Moverse y evitar que te maten será la clave. Todo lo demás es secundario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2013)

Un búnker es una ventaja estratégica muy importante en caso de MadMax porque te permite dos cosas: resguardarte en caso de saqueo a ti, a tu familia y a tus bienes más preciados (comida, agua o herramientas) y elegir cuándo defenderte de un grupo de atacantes, en el caso de que quieras hacerlo.

Elegir no sólo si quieres luchar en una batalla, sino cuándo quieres hacerlo es una ventaja estratégica brutal. Si un grupo de saqueadores decidiese atacar tu casa, podrías dejar algunos señuelos para que se vieran satisfechos y se marchasen pensando que está deshabitada. Pero si quisiesen adueñarse de ella, siempre podrías elegir en qué momento enfrentarte a ellos (quizás de noche, o cuando el grupo se haya dividido para seguir buscando en casas cercanas, o cuando hayas dispuesto una serie de trampas, etc).

Te da más oportunidades.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Dic 2013)

Como fuentes de energía autónoma no esta mal esto :

Placas solares portátiles para pequeños aparatos: ordenador, libros electronicos, móvil, linterna led con baterías... 

Solio - Solar Chargers + Battery Packs



Tons dijo:


> Para el tema de la iluminación interior la opción de lampara de gravedad me parece interesantisima...
> 
> GravityLight: lámpara que usa la gravedad para países en desarrollo - Gizmología


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Interesante. . Asi combinó con dinamo...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

Bueno, clapham, si para España el madmax tiene que venir desde Marruecos... pues como que puedo dormir "tranquilo". Aunque entiendo el sentido de tu comentario, pero también te diré que andas bastante equivocado en una cosa: un "cazador" sólo siente emociones cuando compite con otro "cazador". O cómo crees que se establecen los "territorios"...

Bueno, vamos a algo más "lógico" y que no está de más:

- Los 43 mejores remedios naturales | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2013)

Muchas veces dices cosas absurdas Clapham. ¿Tú crees que occidente va a ceder el control del estrecho de Gibraltar a una pandilla de moros?. España es un enclave estratégico de primer orden porque es el puente entre tres continentes (África, Europa y Latinoamérica) además del guardián de uno de los estrechos más transitados por el comercio mundial (Estrecho de Gibraltar).
Si España no ha caído económica y militarmente todavía es por su endiablada situación estratégica.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

# clapham: Bueno, si piensas así, allá tú... Si me lo permites, dices cosas que denotan "inexperiencia" y mucha, pero bueno cada cual sabe lo que sabe... ¿Un "cazador" tiene que ser necesariamente un "psicópata"?

Espero que tu comentario esté "respaldado" por vivencias personales, porque sino lo vas a pasar mal. Y no todo el mundo sirve como "cazador"...

¡Ah! Y sigo muy tranquilo respecto a los norteafricanos... Quizás, y sólo quizás (que tampoco lo creo...), estaréis peor en UK.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Dic 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muchas veces dices cosas absurdas Clapham. ¿Tú crees que occidente va a ceder el control del estrecho de Gibraltar a una pandilla de moros?. España es un enclave estratégico de primer orden porque es el puente entre tres continentes (África, Europa y Latinoamérica) además del guardián de uno de los estrechos más transitados por el comercio mundial (Estrecho de Gibraltar).
> Si España no ha caído económica y militarmente todavía es por su endiablada situación estratégica.



Me parece muy interesante lo que decís sobre controlar fronteras. 

Hace unos años, con la escasez de trigo, Rusia cerró sus fronteras a las exportaciones del cereal, se impuso un proteccionismo radical para evitar escasez en su propio país. 

Tan pronto vuelvan estos desajustes a los mercados el instinto de la mayoría de los países va a ser volver a un sistema proteccionista. En un escenario así pienso que los productos propios serían muy abundantes y por lo tanto baratos, pero los que importamos se encarecerían hasta niveles preocupantes.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 17:34 ----------

Control y mantenimiento de 400 cafeteras... :8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...do-400-reactores-nucleares-que-hay-mundo.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Dic 2013)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Como fuentes de energía autónoma no esta mal esto :
> 
> Placas solares portátiles para pequeños aparatos: ordenador, libros electronicos, móvil, linterna led con baterías...
> 
> Solio - Solar Chargers + Battery Packs



Maravillosa información :Baile:


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2013)

no puedo leer la pagina 15 , le pasa a alguien mas?:´(


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Yo entro bien a la 15


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

Hola, carloszorro: Mira, lo "mío", entre otras cosas, es la Historia. Echa un vistazo al enlace que anexo. Es un poco largo, pero interesante...

- http://www.wto.org/spanish/res_s/booksp_s/anrep_s/wtr07-2b_s.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Dic 2013)

timi dijo:


> no puedo leer la pagina 15 , le pasa a alguien mas?:´(



En mi caso todo perfecto.


----------



## Jorkomboi (30 Dic 2013)

Cuantas cosas guapas estáis reuniendo que luego podremos robaros :XX:

Aquí os dejo un regalo, que me apetece que lo hagáis vosotros, así lo tendré siempre disponible después de cada saqueo :

Gofio

Y Clapham, no te molestes en avisarles, no quieren ver que en caso de madmax los asesinos/psicopatas son los únicos que van a sobrevivir. Estos lo mas grande que han matado ha sido una ostra al comérsela :XX:


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Dic 2013)

Para el iluso...
Ven. Ven.... que te lo voy a explicar. ..
Jeje


Gracias
Sigamos con cosas serias...
Hemos hablado de medicinas..
Peo sigo dandole vueltas a los antibióticos. ..
¿naturales?...me pareció leer algo el otro día. .de plantas naturales...
Pero lo he perdido. ..
Gracias. .

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 22:31 ----------

Uff..
No puedo aguantarme. .
Entonces que propones. . Que no nos preparemos para nada. .
Y si nadie se prepara. . Que vas a intentar robar tu?...
A recuerdame quien eres si pones un anuncio en compraventa entre usuarios...
No se me olvide tu calidad como persona. .. y si lo haces para fastidiar..lo mismo..
Paso de ti...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2013)

# trasgukoke: No te "calientes"... Este la única experiencia que tiene es en "saquear" containers... 

Saludos.


----------



## RVR60 (30 Dic 2013)

A mi este post de fernando en el otro hilo me ha dejao tieso...

Un confidente del Departamento de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos envía un aviso de emergencia | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## Jorkomboi (30 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # trasgukoke: No te "calientes"... Este la única experiencia que tiene es en "saquear" containers...
> 
> Saludos.



Así es como me gusta que penséis, que los demás no sabemos nada. :XX:

Cuidado con vuestros pozos, solo con llenar de pesticidas los de vuestros vecinos "no preparados" y luego sellarlos, se contaminan la capa freática y las aguas subterráneas durante años.

Seguid subestimando, seguid... :rolleye:


----------



## trasgukoke (31 Dic 2013)

Tienes razón Fernando. .
Me altera quien puede. ..
No quién quiere.... y vaya a mi también me ha dejado el texto que has dejado...
Alterado...
Veis hermanos. . Fernando si puede alterarme...jeje

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 00:17 ----------

Y creo que ni containers....jeje..


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2013)

¡Uy! que se nos ha "colado" en el hilo un experto procedente de las alcantarillas... una ¡RATA! Bueno, no problem, para este "tipo" de rata ya hay "remedios" de todo tipo.


----------



## RVR60 (31 Dic 2013)

Este articulito catastrofista - bélico también está interesante:

Supervivencia Extrema - SURVIVALISTAS Y PREPPERS. ESPAÑA: ¿Para que se prepara China?....


----------



## carloszorro (31 Dic 2013)

Buenos Aires decreta la emergencia energética tras los cortes de luz | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Uy! que se nos ha "colado" en el hilo un experto procedente de las alcantarillas... una ¡RATA! Bueno, no problem, para este "tipo" de rata ya hay "remedios" de todo tipo.



Las únicas ratas que te van a importar son las que se coman a vuestros hijos vivos mientras os obligamos a mirar.

Ya luego decidiremos si despellejar vivas a vuestras mujeres después de violarlas, o despellejarlas y violarlas después, hmm difícil elección...

Va a ser un madmax divertidísimo.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ulisses (31 Dic 2013)

A mi lo que me gusta de entrar en burbuja es encontrar posts como éste.

Algunos creen que llegado el mad max por fin podrán follar. Y si son las hijas y las mujeres de otro forero, mucho mejor. Genuino y auténtico carácter español.


----------



## RVR60 (31 Dic 2013)

Otro gadget interesante, un cargador usb solar y eólico:

2-en-1 de energía solar / USB recargable de 3 palas del ventilador con el 5-LED Linterna de luz blanca - Blanco + Negro - Envío Gratis Mundial - DX

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 01:08 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> Buenos Aires decreta la emergencia energética tras los cortes de luz | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Argentina está siendo un excelente cuaderno de pruebas...


----------



## johnston (31 Dic 2013)

Estoy leyendo el hilo y jugando al fallout3. Para irme acostumbrando y tal


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Cuantas cosas guapas estáis reuniendo que luego podremos robaros :XX:
> 
> Aquí os dejo un regalo, que me apetece que lo hagáis vosotros, así lo tendré siempre disponible después de cada saqueo :
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue el Madmax, lo primero que se hara es quitar del medio a todo el que no sea 100% de fiar.

Para que una comunidad pueda prosperar, no se puede tener a individuos psicópatas, ladrones o asesinos viviendo en la comunidad. Hoy en día estas personas siguen vivas gracias a las leyes y al estado de derecho.

Una vez esto caiga no podrán sobrevivir mucho tiempo. Aun así, lo que habrá que hacer es organizarse en grupos e imponer cierto orden y respeto a los derechos de las personas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Buenos Aires decreta la emergencia energética tras los cortes de luz | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Mas sumemosle los saqueos en dias anteriores...

SAQUEOS Y ROBOS | ARGENTINA 2013 - YouTube


----------



## trasgukoke (31 Dic 2013)

Mira Jorkomboi en argentina estarías a tu gusto...
Si quieres te hacemos una colecta y te vas a estar en tu salsa saqueando....
Jaja
Me sabe mal por los pobres argentinos...
Venga queda menos...
Chin chin...


----------



## carloszorro (31 Dic 2013)

Según esto dicen que el núcleo del reactor 3 de Fukushima podría estar fundiendose en este momento:

http://nsnbc.me/2013/12/30/tepco-quietly-admits-reactor-3-melting-now/

Fukushima meltdown? Mystery steam rising over Reactor 3 - News in Brief - The Ecologist

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 19:20 ----------

El gobierno Chino declara 33000km2 (algo más que un país como Bélgica) de tierras como no aptas para la agricultura por la contaminación. 

China Says 8 Million Acres Of Farmland Now Too Polluted For Food | ThinkProgress


----------



## Ulisses (31 Dic 2013)

A ver si llega el mad max como en Líbano. Masmola eso de ahorrar en petardos y usar el KALAKO para desearle a los vecinos el happy new year


[QUOTELebanon I.M. warns against celebratory gunfire on NYE

December 31, 2013 ⋅ 8:35 pm ⋅ Post a comment 

Filed Under Lebanon, New Year 


cabinet marwan charbel interior ministerLebanon Caretaker Interior Minister Marwan Charbel urged citizens on Tuesday to avoid celebratory gunfire on New Year’s Eve warning that “the bullets might hit their relatives, friends or innocent passersby.”::::::

He issued the warning during the launching of a security plan for the New Year’s Eve from the Dbaye barracks.

He said that the country is going through “a difficult but not dangerous period.” ::::::

“There’s no doubt that we’re going through a difficult period, but it’s not dangerous, and there are indications that dialogue will be held in the new year so that we form a new cabinet and start building the state and its institutions.” 

“We wish you a night free of any security incidents and we hope no one will drive while drunk,” he added.

The minister warned that “Anyone who opens celebratory gunfire will be arrested.” .
][/QUOTE]


----------



## carloszorro (31 Dic 2013)

Indigentes para limpiar Fukushima | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 20:47 ----------

Reclutadores buscan personas sin hogar que cobran menos del salario mínimo


----------



## Ulisses (31 Dic 2013)

Sabemos que los rusos están sufriendo ataques islamistas...pero no nos cuentan nada de China....

Lo de Siria no les va a salir gratis:








> China blames religious extremism for attack in Xinjiang
> 
> December 31, 2013 ⋅ 5:23 am ⋅ Post a comment
> 
> ...


----------



## kemado (1 Ene 2014)

Pongo mi pequeño grano de arena, sacado de SHTF School, y relacionado con el oro.
buen sitio de donde sacar relatos reales.

Lo siento mucho porque tengo que destruir algunas opiniones populares sobre algunas cosas, pero tengo que hacerlo. Cuando he dicho y seguiré diciendo "no hay reglas" me refiero a eso. No se puede tener algo así como los preparativos ideales, sólo se puede tratar de tenerlo (y luego con hambre hombre en el camino todavía puede disparar con su rifle de caza de antigüedades por un poco de harina).

Así que de nuevo en el trueque y el oro y la plata:

No, el oro y la plata no era como segundo de dinero, o el segundo valor durante SHTF, no valía la pena, como en tiempos normales, y en la mayoría de los casos era peligroso tener mucho (en realidad era demasiado peligroso tener nada en grandes cantidades y dejar que otras personas sepan que) Si usted tuviera por ejemplo 1.000 monedas de oro, y vamos s decir que una moneda de valor de 150 USD en tiempos normales, se podría pensar que son ricos en shtf.

Pero, en realidad, era difícil encontrar a alguien que te dan un poco de comida o la batería o lo que sea útil para una moneda. Moneda de oro no era útil para el 90 por ciento de la gente, lo que ellos podrían usar? Cómetelo? Comience el fuego con eso?

Sólo las personas que podrían utilizar ese oro eran personas que tenían conexión al mundo exterior, para que pudieran usarlo para comprar cosas Trough sus conexiones. En la mayoría de los casos, sólo son utilizadas situación de adquirir grandes cantidades de oro para el futuro y, a cambio de algunas cosas simples, como la comida o combustible o ...

Lo hicieron porque tenían todo lo demás.

Pero cosa es que era difícil de hacer comercio con gente así, porque la mala clase de gente tenía conexiones o se reunían de oro, por lo que puede sólo va a tener que el oro de usted y le dará nada, o una bala en su cabeza.

Así que sí el oro era útil y no útil, dependeds qué clase de personas o grupo al que pertenecían.

Si tenemos crisis en todo el mundo y no podemos conseguir comida en cualquier lugar de la primera moneda de elección será la comida o cosas útiles, no en oro o plata. Si usted quiere el oro para mantener algún tipo de valor por un día, después de todo ha terminado asegúrese de que está preparado por mucho tiempo, crisis mucho antes de eso.

Es mejor tener un poco de materia útil en su prepping, después de gastar dinero en oro o plata. Y, por supuesto, si usted todavía desea tener una gran cantidad de oro como parte de sus preparativos, le sugiero que compre los anillos de oro simples montón impares, o collar de oro más barato simple, tiene más sentido que tener monedas de oro.

En prisa que se va a hacer más sentido ofrecer "a sus esposas anillo de oro" a alguien por latas o algo más, entonces para ofrecer a alguien un poco "extraño" moneda de oro por comida o una de las monedas de oro típicos que se pueden comprar de los vendedores de oro en estos días, puede plantear algunas preguntas, y usted no necesitará que plantea interrogantes en situación como esa. Manténgase bajo llave. Sea el tipo con las últimas joyas de la familia y no el individuo con monedas de oro de los vendedores de oro típicos.

Yo diría que en SHTF que va a ser más fácil y más barato para conseguir el oro y luego en tiempos normales. El trueque no era una cosa de algunos precios regulares o lugares regulares, incluso cosas "caros" cambian. Conoce al hombre con dolor de muelas terrible y estás única persona que puede hacer una cirugía dental bien. Él le dará un poco de oro para que si él puede o un montón de otras cosas valiosas simplemente salir de esta situación.

Si no recuerdo mal el café y los cigarrillos era difícil de encontrar y caros a través de todo el tiempo, todo lo demás cambiado, a veces era caro y difícil de encontrar, a veces no.

Pero importante es recordar que para que sea más fácil para ti, así que inconscientemente, es mucho más fácil de llevar y velas comerciales y las baterías de 20 litros de combustible. No hay sentido de dejar que todo el mundo sabe que usted es "el hombre para el comercio", y que tiene una gran cantidad de combustible, por ejemplo, porque entonces usted puede ser que termine terminado robado y probablemente muertos.

Si puede ser, ser un operador de viaje y no el comercio con demasiada frecuencia con las mismas personas si se puede evitar eso. La gente también recibió un disparo después de negociar con una persona un par de veces antes. Otra persona podría simplemente quedarse sin cosas para el comercio y pido que venga con el comercio y todo lo que tiene es bala por ti a cambio de lo que necesita (y lo sabe usted viene con lo que necesita).

En algunos cigarrillos más difíciles del período fueron vendidos en una sola pieza, me refiero a que usted podría comprar un cigarrillo por algo, era tan caro. Igual fue con el café, incluso algunos sucedáneos del café eran caros. Ahora lo que necesita saber que, tradicionalmente, aquí la gente bebe café mucho, así que tal vez alguna otra cosa es tan "importante" en su área, como el té, la cerveza o algo más.

Pero no espere que la gente va a perder sus adicciones, porque los tiempos son difíciles.

Uno de mis familiares mayores fumado cigarrillos mientras él lo tenía, después de que fumó tabaco (pipa), después de que él compró a algunas personas piezas de raíces secas de tabaco o árbol, cuchillo usado para cortar pequeños trozos de eso y que fumaba, y después de que utilizó algunas hojas secas de los árboles y el humo que. Él nunca dejó de fumar.

Así que en resumen en vez de conseguir el oro y la plata para preservar su riqueza es posible considerar la obtención de cosas útiles y si te gusta el oro siempre hay la opción de obtener de la gente sin preparación, a cambio de material útil si usted piensa que necesita esto para momentos después. Si ya tienes todo lo que realmente creo que puedas necesitar entonces el oro y la plata puede ser bueno, mejor que el dinero sólo para asegurarse.

Yo no creo en ninguna recuperación rápida. Incluso con la ayuda de otros estados (gracias a todos por eso) le tomó mucho tiempo antes de que las cosas se hicieron más normal.

Si las cosas no mejoran no desea ser pegado con oro y tener que hacer operaciones de riesgo. No creo que otras personas no ven cuando alguien está desesperado y se aprovechan de ella.

- See more at: On Buying Gold & Silver for Survival Preparedness | SHTF School

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 10:18 ----------

Otro articulo interesante

*10 reglas para el comercio de los escenarios de supervivencia a largo plazo*


Todos nosotros dependemos de nuestras habilidades cuando SHTF. Así que todos esperamos que podemos cubrir todas las principales habilidades que pueden llevar con nosotros a través todas las necesidades básicas para sobrevivir. Así que optamos por aprender muchas cosas, cómo luchar, cómo puede, cómo hacer crecer los alimentos, la forma de curar a la gente. Y nos vamos a comprar equipos y aprender cosas.

Elegimos diferentes enfoques, alguien elige para aprender sólo lo básico de una habilidad, o alguien elige para aprender una habilidad particular en profundidad. Al igual que para ser muy bueno en el cultivo de alimentos cuando SHTF.

Pero la mayoría de las personas toman el comercio y el trueque en los escenarios de supervivencia a largo plazo por sentado. La mayoría de las personas ven el comercio como las escenas de las películas. Así que es una especie de foto aceptado que el hombre va a ser capaz de salir con una bolsa de patatas, por ejemplo, y cambiarlo por algo, por baterías o lo que sea.

O no va a ser algo así como lugar de comercio, donde se puede ir a ver lo que se ofrece allí.

En realidad, es curioso cómo muchas cosas se cubren bien en muchos de los lugares en los foros y blogs cuando se trata de algunas habilidades y el equipo, pero cuando se trata de comercio se acepta más o menos que es de sentido común que va a ser fácil de cosas el comercio.

Cuando SHTF todos nos va a comerciar cosas, no importa lo grande que estamos preparados, porque va a ser forma de vida, una de las pocas maneras de obtener las cosas que necesitamos, sobre todo para la supervivencia a largo plazo.

Tiene sentido pensar hoy sobre el comercio cuando SHTF. Puede ser fuente importante de recursos y proveer para su vida en tiempos difíciles, y si usted se prepara con cuidado y actuar inteligente cuando SHTF, se puede vivir mucho mejor que otras personas a tu alrededor.

Debido a las diferencias entre las regiones en el mundo algunas cosas sobre el comercio no se puede aplicar en todas partes, al igual que consejos sobre qué arma que debe tener.

Pero hay cosas que son comunes en todas partes, al igual que se puede decir que el tiro en la cabeza te puede matar, no importa qué tipo de arma que estamos hablando.

Así que aquí están algunas cosas a tener en cuenta.

1.SHTF (SHTF real) = no hay ley más

Cuando usted está tomando su tiempo hoy y piensa acerca de ser comerciante cuando SHTF, tienes que parar por un momento y aceptar el hecho de que no hay ninguna ley cuando SHTF.

Después de aceptar ese hecho, sólo entonces comenzar con el pensamiento de cómo usted puede mejorar su papel como operador en el mundo se derrumbó. Usted puede ver lo guardo para el comercio de mi lista de materiales en el área de curso . Lo que usted elija para el comercio depende de muchas cosas también que menciono más adelante en este artículo.

El punto aquí es que usted tiene que entender realmente cómo las cosas cambian drásticamente cuando no hay ley. Es difícil de imaginar, pero que ven la vida desde el ángulo completamente diferente y desde ese ángulo que usted tiene que acercarse a la negociación.

2. Mira a tu alrededor, hoy

Algunos de sentido común de nuevo. Cuando la gente lucha por sobrevivir que va a necesitar todo. Pero usar el sentido común. Así que no es demasiado sentido en el almacenamiento de algo que se puede encontrar fácilmente a su alrededor.

3. Las cosas pequeñas, siempre

Sea cual sea el comercio, y siempre que el comercio ver sólo con las cosas pequeñas y pequeñas porciones. Por ejemplo, usted no está ofreciendo 5 litros de alcohol, que está ofreciendo ½ litro de alcohol. Y eso es todo. ¿Tiene botellas adecuadas para eso? ¿Por qué haces esto? Otras personas podrían no toman su vida, ya que no vale la mitad litro de alcohol, pero por más, o cuando se cree que tiene más en su casa que es tal vez vale la pena.

También es mucho más fácil que ir a alguna parte y llevar con usted 50 pedernales para el comercio de ir y llevar 10 litros de combustible.

4. ¿Quieres ser grande comerciante? Dont

Si usted tiene un gran plan para hacer muy bien cuando SHTF y almacenar toda montón de cosas interesantes que hay que tener absolutamente bajo perfil. Así que si quieres ser grande comerciante que eso significa que nadie fuera de su casa puede saber que usted tiene toda montón de cosas para el comercio.

Lo único que se interpone entre mucha gente desagradable y usted y su almacenamiento es hecho de que usted no es interesante para ellos. Se puede decir que usted es muy buena armados y preparados, y que tiene amigos con usted, y que están armados también.

Te diré que tarde o temprano alguien va a venir con más amigos y más armas y ustedes son muertos y tus cosas ido.

Así que se mantenga baja. No puede ser algo parecido a "gran comerciante" para otras personas que te rodean. Lo que usted tiene para el comercio son a tener que tener algún tipo de estrategia inteligente para comercio / distribuir eso. Observe a su ego también. Tener recursos significa poder, pero que muestra que el poder se te maten.

5. Solución de hombre dorado Medio

Para obtener los mejores resultados en las operaciones de más de periodo de tiempo más largo, usted necesita ser algo así como "intermediario" en proceso de negociación, no a un tipo que es dueño de las cosas. Y, por supuesto, esto significa que la gente tiene que pensar que usted es sólo medio hombre, no un hombre que tiene en realidad las cosas.

Así que si usted está preparado para el comercio y tiene muchas cosas diferentes al comercio, no se puede ir y ofrecer cosas como la suya, tiene que ser el tipo que puede obtener cosas.

Si usted tiene 1.000 encendedores para el comercio, y SHTF mañana, y después de un mes te das cuenta de que los encendedores tienen buen precio para el comercio, y que quieren ir y ofrecer encendedores, mejor solución es algo así como un hombre que conoce a un tipo que tiene encendedores para el comercio. Así que cuando usted camina con unos encendedores en el bolsillo y comerciar con ellos, ellos "no son los suyos".

Estás actuando como un tipo que tiene la información en el que algo se puede encontrar para un oficio, puede "ir allí" y encontrar cosas para el comercio.

6. Normas básicas de seguridad

Una y otra vez, tiene que ser no es interesante, por lo que el sentido común de nuevo acerca de la seguridad de las operaciones:

Nunca el comercio en o en frente de su casa
Cuando el comercio con personas desconocidas, siempre observe cuidadosamente si alguien te está siguiendo en su camino a casa
No importa lo mucho que usted puede hacer nunca hacer demasiado comercial con una persona en corto período de tiempo (por ejemplo, no comerciar 10 litros de combustible 3 veces a la semana con una misma persona, o en la misma calle)
Hacer un compromiso. Operando con las personas conocidas incrementa el riesgo porque la gente sabe saben dónde venir si llegan a la conclusión de que tiene muchas cosas interesantes en su casa, por otro lado el comercio con personas desconocidas tiene riesgos también, porque usted no los conoce.
Yo nunca cambiaré grandes cantidades de cosas, o algunas cosas realmente interesantes con la gente de mi barrio muy cerca a menos Confío en ellos al 100%, que por lo general yo no. Si tengo que negociar algo más grande e interesante tomo riesgos e ir en otras partes de la ciudad y hacer comercio con las personas que no saben donde vivo.
7. Precio, valor de las cosas

Puede ser muy específico en función de las regiones lo que las cosas van a tener más valor, y lo más bajo. Usted puede pensar que la comida tendrá mayor valor, pero hay una diferencia con respecto a lo que va a ser siempre quiso y lo que tendrá mayor valor. Así que sí, probablemente será capaz de comerciar alimentos siempre para algo útil, pero mejor idea es quizás tener algunas cosas valiosas interesantes que puedes intercambiar por alimentos.

Las fuentes de luz y energía: lámparas, baterías, velas, quema cubos (cubos de parafina para iniciar el fuego), barras de luz, pedernales, cargadores solares, combustible ...
Siempre han almacenado las cosas que la gente de su región utilizan en todos los días socializar rituales.
Usted puede pensar que cuando la gente va a SHTF hábitos pueden borrar y todo lo relacionado a que se desnudaron para la mera supervivencia Vida sencilla, básica de alimentos y la ingesta de agua. Sí, para gran número de la gente que era así, pero la razón es que debido a que no tiene estas cosas sociales / confort almacenan o no tenían elementos suficientes para el comercio para ellos. Si pudieran, habrían conseguido esas cosas de comodidad.

Lo que quería decir en mi caso, la gente de aquí beben café ... mucho, 3-4 veces al día, y la mayoría de la gente fuma cigarrillos o tabaco. Beber el café es más como ritual donde los buenos amigos o familia sentarse y disfrutar de un tiempo especial.

Cuando las personas estaban en situación SHTF duro, por supuesto, y algunos hábitos o rituales de la vida normal de ganar aún más importancia. Quiero decir, cuando todo se desmorona a su alrededor, para tener un momento especial con su familia con el café se vuelve aún más importante.

Como resultado, el café era muy valiosa. Quiero decir muy, muy valioso. Incluso algunos pobres sustitutos de café eran muy importantes y valiosos. Igual fue con los cigarrillos. Así que dependiendo de donde usted vive, compruebe si hay esas cosas, y tener en su almacenamiento. Puede ser café, cigarrillos, té, cerveza ...

Tener algún tipo de sistema en el almacenamiento para saber qué cosas se utiliza por sí mismo, o para el comercio. Por ejemplo, usted almacena alimentos para usted y su familia solamente, sino que almacena gran cantidad de baterías para usted y para el comercio también.

8. Caridad

No existe una regla de oro sobre el proceso de negociación, que no sean las medidas de seguridad que ya he mencionado. Pero algunas cosas más a tener en cuenta.

Caridad en los buenos tiempos es bueno, la caridad cuando SHTF es erróneo y peligroso. Sé que no estoy de acuerdo aquí con un gran blogger supervivencia, pero mi consejo es nunca hago caridad real cuando SHTF. Quiero decir que es una locura si se le da las cosas de forma gratuita si otros luchan para sobrevivir. ¿Qué piensan?

Este chico tiene mucho por lo que tenemos lo que podemos y luego más aún si eso significa tomar por la fuerza. Usted puede dar cosas a la gente, pero no puede parecerse a la caridad.

Usted necesita conseguir algo si se le da algo. Si lo hace la verdadera caridad y de la palabra ir por ahí, ya está resuelto. Vi que esto ocurra varias veces. Incluso la gente todo el mundo piensa que son siempre buenas salieron a "convencer" a los chicos de caridad para darles algo y esto terminó muy mal a veces.

Si usted ve que sus hijos se mueren de hambre, pero este tipo tiene comida, pero no se le administra el medicamento, ¿qué hacer? Exactamente ...

9. Estafas

Por supuesto que siempre esperan que las estafas, la gente va a hacer muchas cosas mal, a fin de hacer las cosas, de yeso en la comida del bebé es sólo un ejemplo de mi tiempo (que sacan media comida para bebés, material de yeso en allí y lo cubren para que se vea como completo).

Yo sé cómo hacer 1 kg de café con sólo 20% del café y el 80% de otras cosas, y se ve y huele a café de verdad, el 90 por ciento de la gente no se dará cuenta de la diferencia, lo malo es que los tornillos que la mezcla de la presión arterial de las personas realmente mal. Eso es un ejemplo.

Así sentido común es el comercio con personas "sin marcar" sólo para las cosas "enlatados" o sellados. Si el hombre le da media bolsa de leche en polvo para algo, es suficiente con su palabra de que no se mezcla con algo que con el fin de hacerlo más pesado.

Diferentes plantas secas mezcladas con tabaco y se venden como tabaco, diferentes semillas molidas con pequeñas cantidades de café y vendidos como café areal, alcohol ... yo tenemos más ejemplos de esto en mi curso .

10. Elija el momento adecuado para el comercio

Valor de las cosas cambiaron durante mi año en la guerra, en función de la gran cantidad de cosas como entrar de mercancías en el área, los rumores y la palabra en la calle, estado de mercado negro o, simplemente, la situación de seguridad, por lo que en el paquete de primer mes de baterías valían quizás a 5 kilos de harina, pero en el tercer mes que valía 15 kilos de harina.

U otro buen ejemplo sería que las velas tenían más valor en los primeros meses de SHTF después de eso. Un ejemplo sería que la gente encuentra un sustituto para la luz en casa como lámparas de aceite, y también se dan cuenta de tener luz en cada habitación es un lujo superfluo.

Tener cuidado con los rumores y la palabra en la calle. Quiero decir que no voy y la cambio algunas de tus cosas preciosas por unos máscaras de gas sólo porque alguien te dijo en la calle que va a los necesita realmente duro. Por suerte, él es conocer a alguien que tenga unos pocos de ellos, por supuesto.

Palabra en la calle o rumores funcionará para usted, sino también en contra de usted y habrá momentos en los que las personas o grupos de personas que producen noticias específicas con el fin de ganar algo o vender algo.

Este es un consejo básico para la negociación durante escenarios de supervivencia a largo plazo.

¿Cómo te preparas para la parte comercial de SHTF?


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Indigentes para limpiar Fukushima | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 20:47 ----------
> 
> Reclutadores buscan personas sin hogar que cobran menos del salario mínimo



Cada vez me da mas reparo comer pescado...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Cada vez me da mas reparo comer pescado...



Ja,ja,ja... oro y plata forever, me imagino que tu "reparo" a comer pescado no se deberá únicamente a lo sucedido en Fukushima... Te recuerdo que antes del desastre ocurrido allí, en España se consumían y se consumen grandes cantidades de Panga, un pescado procedente del río Mekong, por tanto de China y Vietnam... Creo que es uno de los ríos más contaminados del mundo.

Respecto a Fukushima parece increíble cómo se está ocultando "oficialmente" el alcance de lo que allí ha y está ocurriendo. No me extraña nada el "cabreo" que tiene China con Japón... Y, por cierto, porqué no "amplían" un poco más la información sobre las partículas radiactivas de Cesio-137 que se liberaron al mar. Mira, mejor os dejo un buen enlace científico al respecto:

- Multi-decadal projections of surface and interior pathways of the Fukushima Cesium-137 radioactive plume

Por cierto, muy bueno el articulo aportado por kemado sobre el SFTF. Podría ponerle algunos "peros", entre otras cosas porque está pensado más bien para una sociedad como la anglosajona y que son más individualistas. En cuanto a moneda o "equivalentes" siempre han existido. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes en la II WW, la moneda "oficial" eran los cigarrillos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2014)

Más que fijarse en Hollywood o en las series catastrofistas tan de moda... yo lo haría en libros antiguos que encierran una gran sabiduría. Uno de los mejores, y que se sigue estudiando en todas las academias militares de prestigio, es "El Arte de la Guerra", de Sun Tzu.

Dejo una cita suya:

"Conoce a tu enemigo y conocéte a ti mismo: en cien batallas nunca saldrás derrotado. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo pero te conoces a ti mismo, tus oportunidades de ganar o perder son las mismas. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo y de ti mismo, puedes estar seguro de ser derrotado en cada batalla."


----------



## RVR60 (1 Ene 2014)

clapham dijo:


> One Year In Hell



Impresionante. 

Estos son los testimonios que interesan :Aplauso:


----------



## Hiro (1 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos y.....feliz año nuevo.

Empiezo con mi lista de buenos propòsitos: el primero de ellos es venir a visitaros màs a menudo y escribir de vez en cuando. El segundo es ir pooco a poco llenando mi bodega de conservas y cartuchos. es un placer leeros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2014)

clapham dijo:


> One Year In Hell



Es demoledor.


----------



## johnston (2 Ene 2014)

clapham dijo:


> One Year In Hell



brutal. +10 caracteres


----------



## kemado (2 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, muy bueno el articulo aportado por kemado sobre el SFTF. Podría ponerle algunos "peros", entre otras cosas porque está pensado más bien para una sociedad como la anglosajona y que son más individualistas. En cuanto a moneda o "equivalentes" siempre han existido. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes en la II WW, la moneda "oficial" eran los cigarrillos...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para nada Fernando, el que relata estos hechos es un superviviente de la guerra de los Balcanes. Tiene muchos relatos sobre situaciones que se dieron allí y como las solventaban. estuvieron sitiados en su ciudad durante un año y las historias ponen los pelos de punta.
Una de las cosas que dice que les salvo a él y su familia es que se juntaron bastantes familiares y entre todos tenían armas, cosa que les salvo de las bandas de saqueadores.

Por supuesto que donde tiene éxito este blog es en Norteamerica.
Creo que la famosa lista de las 100 cosas que antes se acaban en un colapso la hizo él

Para los que no saben lo que quiere decir SHTF, la traduccion seria *"Cuando la mierda cae en el ventilador"*

Y para los que hablan de refugios seguros, bunkers, sotanos...Mirad lo que cuenta del refugio que uso un pariente.

*Perfecto refugio de supervivencia*​
Publicado por SELCO en 07 DE JUNIO 2012

Para la supervivencia de tener un refugio seguro fue por supuesto una prioridad una vez SHTF.

Pero estos refugios no siempre se ven como si tal vez imaginar.

Al principio de todo, cuando todos los bombardeos y tiroteos comenzaron la mayoría de la gente quería un sótano seguro. Los que tenían una, a menudo se mudaron allí de forma permanente, para evitar el infierno fuera.

Otras personas comenzaron con todo tipo de ideas de cómo crear sus propias pequeñas fortalezas. Lo primero era conseguir cualquier tipo de aberturas de las casas. Piensa en esas escenas cuando las personas huyen del huracán y clavan sus ventanas con planchas de madera, sólo en caso de SHTF tienes que proteger todas las aberturas no sólo a partir del viento, sino de balas, metralla y las personas que quieren entrar

En la mayoría de los casos las personas utilizan bolsas de arena, sacos de tierra o cualquier tipo de pilas de basura, combinados con madera laminada sobre eso. Luego se agregaron un pequeño agujero para algo así como un tubo de escape o chimenea y adjunta una especie de estufa de leña improvisada o reales, etc

Recuerdo la historia de que si se ha utilizado dos piezas de madera contrachapada, y poner almohada entre las que hiciste dispositivo perfecto para detener las balas de pequeño calibre, y pequeñas piezas de artefactos explosivos. La amortiguación hizo el truco. La gente usaba mucho.

Después de algún tiempo, cuando la gente empezó a aprender de las malas experiencias e historias que escucharon sobre las cosas cambiaron. La gente se dio cuenta de que al estar en el sótano no es una buena opción, ya que pueden ser fácilmente atrapados en el interior.

Estoy hablando de la situación en que usted y su familia están ocultos en el interior del sótano, incluso si usted tiene suficiente comida, agua, incluso si usted es bastante bueno con las armas y tiene suficiente munición, puede ser difícil si usted no tiene pocas más salidas de el sótano, que podría fácilmente quedar atrapados allí y mató (o como en algunos casos se quemó o se fuma fuera).

En algunas partes de la ciudad, dependiendo de la situación y si estaban bajo intenso fuego de artillería o no, las personas decidieron quedarse a veces en los pisos superiores de los edificios más altos de las casas parcialmente destruidas. Utilizaron estos lugares como su base, y se trasladó a través de apartamentos destruido a otras casas.

En el momento en que se llega a saber lo suficiente de ese edificio con todos los agujeros y pasajes entre pisos se podía fácilmente ser algo así como un "rey" del lugar. 
Quiero decir que sería la pesadilla de alguien, o incluso un grupo de personas para atacar allí, sobre todo porque todo el edificio fue cambiando casi cada día cuando las cosas se rompieron o nuevos proyectiles impactaron. Me refiero a los nuevos agujeros y pasajes abrirían, los antiguos habrían cerrado etc

Si usted vio el vídeo en el área del curso en el que me visita una casa en primera línea con Jay, estas casas también tienen muchos pequeños agujeros lo suficientemente grandes como para empujar a través de rifle y disparar a la gente. Ahora imagine no saber este edificio y tener que pasar por la noche en la oscuridad ...

Yo tenía un familiar que tenía un apartamento en el edificio de 10 pisos. Debido a la construcción de un fuerte bombardeo fue quemado parcialmente, algunos pisos completamente destruidos, desde el edificio por fuera parecía que va a desmoronarse en cualquier momento, en realidad parece que comenzó a derrumbarse en el centro del edificio y de repente parar. La mayoría de las personas van desde el edificio, se quedó, desde hace meses, y sobrevivió.

Me dijo que a pesar de todas las cosas horribles pasando él tenía algún tipo de sentimientos que él era un hombre rico, que tenía todo el edificio por sí mismo, todas las entradas y salidas normales fueron cerradas, enterrado bajo los escombros, principalmente debido a la destrucción, pero también se trasladó una gran cantidad de suciedad y basura para algunos para cerrarlas.

Mientras que otros estaban en sus pequeñas habitaciones pequeñas, familias enteras apiñadas, tenía un complejo de apartamentos de todo por sí mismo. Inspeccionó su "reino" todos los días durante el día para buscar cambios y comprobar sus trampas.

Hizo trampas primitivas y algunas trampas explosivas, la mayoría de las veces se quedó solo por nadie. Nunca tuvo problemas con las pandillas. Sólo unas pocas personas desesperadas querían introducir una ruina que parecía romper en cualquier momento.

Cuando alguien entró en la construcción con el fin de comprobar si hay algo útil dentro de él agujeros sólo se utilizan entre apartamentos y pisos para alejarse de ellos. Nadie trató de llegar a los pisos superiores.

Era imposible moverse A través de la construcción y sobre todo más arriba para los demás sin saberlo y, probablemente, porque la gente constantemente temían que se vendría abajo, nadie se tomó el tiempo para averiguar mis parientes caminos secretos.

Después de que todo terminó y nos ponemos en contacto, me llega a ese edificio y me llevó a una especie de tour.

Tenía su propio nuevo sistema entero cómo se puede obtener de primer piso para el 8 ° piso, donde tuvo algún tipo de base. Entrada normal fue sepultado, se utilizó un balcón, agujero luego se cubre a otro apartamento, y luego disfrazada agujero y la cuerda hasta el segundo piso, etc como una gran zona de juegos, al igual que todos los peligros eran muy reales.

Para llegar hasta su base nos tomó cerca de dos horas de rastreo, el descubrimiento de los agujeros, la escalada, el dijo que era tanto tiempo porque me miraba así que no correría en las trampas que hizo, en su mayoría paces de grandes rocas que puso así que si alguien camina o se arrastra o se pone la mano en algún lugar y que se entierran bajo chatarra.

Fue buena idea, porque cada vez que alguien corría en una de sus trampas que sólo se veía como un accidente y si esa persona estaba con un grupo pequeño que se fue rápidamente en el temor que esto pueda suceder a más de ellos.

Dijo que para él le tomó unos 20 minutos para él desde el suelo de base a su base el 8 piso. 
En la azotea del edificio que tenía algo así como parque infantil, supongo, porque dijo que cada vez que sentía por él va allí por la noche y montar en bicicleta que tomó de algún apartamento. Espeluznante y un poco loco.

Él no quería salir tan a menudo, dijo, sospecho que tiene algo que ver con el hecho de que tenía un montón de oportunidad de atrapar a la gente cuando vinieron a revisar el edificio y recoger sus suministros. Él nunca habló de cómo llegó a sus suministros para sobrevivir, pero que estaba solo y que es la única manera que veo.

Lo curioso es que ese edificio no se derrumbó debido a los daños y los bombardeos, pero después todo terminó autoridades nivelado con centro explosivo y construido allí.

Perdí contacto con mi pariente, me enteré de que él se convirtió más y más raro. Supongo que tiene algo con la espera de meses todos los días que la construcción de colapso va en la cabeza.

*Punto de todo en esta historia es que refugio perfecto no tiene por qué parecerse refugio perfecto.*

*A veces refugio perfecto no tiene por qué parecerse a refugio en absoluto, y todavía es sólo refugio perfecto. Puede ser un lugar donde nadie más puede y quiere ser salvo usted.*

Refugio perfecto puede ser un lugar donde, en todo el caos que hace las reglas.

- See more at: Security | SHTF School

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 09:58 ----------

Mas artículos de interés..

*Los 5 primeros síntomas de SHTF*​Publicado por SELCO en 17 DE MAYO 2012

Es crucial entender cuando SHTF comienza. Creo que es una de las cosas más importantes, a reconocer que, en algunos casos es más importante reconocer que el evento y el momento correcto que estar preparados para eso, no importa lo extraño que suena esto.

Creo que esto es la verdad, porque saber cuándo las cosas se ponen mal le puede dar la oportunidad de escapar.



Pero incluso si es demasiado tarde para escapar, no sé si esto es una situación de supervivencia que piensa diferente. Tomar decisiones diferentes, pensar dos veces cuando se trata de extraños necesitados o aceptar la ayuda de extraño que "quieren lo mejor" o al menos lo dice.

¿Cómo me preparo para saber cuando el modo de supervivencia tiene que patear? Aquí hay 5 síntomas que muestran que es posible que tenga una terrible enfermedad en su área que puede matar y que la enfermedad se llama SHTF, el colapso de la sociedad o luchar para sobrevivir. Viene con muchos nombres, pero si usted sabe los primeros síntomas que usted puede luchar mejor, antes y más inteligente o evitarla.

*Síntoma 1: Más violencia en su área*

Mejor información es la clave para la supervivencia.

Personalmente no me importa mucho sobre la prensa y los medios de comunicación más. Si has oído cómo la situación fue de mal en peor en mis entrevistas en zona de golf ya sabes por qué.

Luego están las noticias globales de los grandes eventos. Son buenos para mantener un ojo sobre ellos y me leen, pero lo que realmente importa para mí son las noticias locales. Me pongo muy pocos de importantes noticias de los periódicos locales, pero más de los oficiales de policía que chatear.

También trabajo en el campo de la medicina así que cuando las cosas en mi ciudad empeoran lo que sé de él. Más asesinatos, disturbios, peleas u otros eventos en los que la gente se lastima. 
Es posible que no funcione en el campo así, pero conocer a alguien, entonces hablar con ellos. Hice una investigación rápida y para los EE.UU. Por ejemplo, hay foros de aplicación de la ley que usted podría tratar de conectar con algunos funcionarios de su área.

Si encuentras a alguien en su área, charlar con ellos. Dígales que usted quiere saber su opinión. Las personas que trabajan en estos campos tienen idea mucho mejor de cómo la situación local es de lo que cualquier medio de comunicación pueden decir.

Medios tiene que jugar bien con los políticos, los políticos necesitan una buena noticia. Barack Obama ordenó la operación para matar a Osama Bin Laden. He oído hablar de él? Es año de elecciones, se oye mucho más a menudo de ello.

Pero las personas que ayudan a las víctimas o de luchar contra el crimen y que dan su opinión será capaz de decirle lo que realmente está pasando. ¿Es la violencia en su área? ¿El material está exagerando sólo un incidente o hay muchos más hechos violentos "normales", como peleas o apuñalamientos nadie escribe sobre.

Olvídese de los medios de comunicación de desastre que escriben sobre nuevo desglose todos los días. A menos que sea realmente algo local que tomará tiempo antes de que le afecta. Tal vez usted tiene blogger supervivencia local o funcionario en su área que mantiene informada a la gente, entonces estás de suerte. Leer los sitios web, si los tiene.

Así que además de noticias reales local de la calle lo que puede ayudar a detectar signos de SHTF?
*
Síntoma 2: cambios en el comportamiento del grupo, la supervivencia acerca a las personas y hace que otros menos humanos*

Primero que hay que tratar de entender ese evento SHTF trae nuevo conjunto de cosas, y las leyes, así como la ausencia total de leyes antiguas. 
Lo más importante es que da miedo y cuando algo es de miedo o de la gente simplemente sentir las cosas van mal se unirse.

Ellos tratan de seguir con la gente más similares a ellos. Eso está en las cárceles y que es en todas partes una vez que los signos muestran que algo malo puede ocurrir. 
Parte de la violencia o por qué la violencia es fácil es porque el depredador por un ser violento considera a su víctima como una persona muy diferente. Casi como una cosa. Él es un poco más, casi no humano. En estos casos, es mucho más fácil hacer cosas malas.

Esto ocurrió durante la guerra, que pasa ahora en las cárceles y ha sucedido a través de toda la historia. Así que la gente una vez que se unen y forman grupos y hay tal vez su grupo o grupo de vecinos y luego está esto muy diferente "otro grupo", entonces la oportunidad de conseguir las cosas más feo es más grande.

*Síntoma 3: calles muertas*

Junto con la formación de grupos de personas tratan de permanecer con gente de su confianza. Menos gente sale y si a continuación, también en grupo. La gente se presenta con menos frecuencia a las reuniones y muchas actividades sociales.

Activitys casuales como ir a aparcar el cambio a los vecinos que visitan. Cuando el miedo se ha extendido hasta el momento de que las calles se vuelven menos poblada en determinados momentos del día, entonces es hora de prepararse para el desastre.

Esto significa que algunas personas ya viven en el modo de supervivencia, pero no lo saben. Es probable que no se han dado cuenta que tienen muy poco almacenamiento de alimentos y otras cosas. El miedo sólo los hace menos social.

*Síntoma 4: Nuevos líderes surgen*

Algunas personas usan el miedo generalizado a su favor. El miedo es poderoso para masas de control. Algunas campañas electorales de los políticos utilizan el miedo para influir en los votantes y lograr que de su lado. Esto funciona con muchas personas que no saben sobre él.

En el nivel local, esto significa que la persona en voz alta en su bar favorito reúne a más gente a su alrededor. Algunas personas se organizan grupos para diferentes cosas también inofensivas para hacer la situación mejor. En tiempos de la gente teme buscar líder para mantenerse en el. Cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles esos líderes a su vez a ser líderes de la banda.

Incluso algunos de los que hicieron cosas buenas y se convirtió en líder del buen grupo para, por ejemplo, mejorar la situación local se convirtieron en líderes de bandas duras que hicieron todo lo posible para sobrevivir. Estoy seguro de que algunos de ellos nunca esperaron que pero cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles, todo cambia.

*Síntoma 5: Nadie a confiar más*

Explico esto con la historia de lo que resultamos a un amigo.

Al igual que una gran mayoría de personas de mi amigo vio en primera día de la situación de deterioro. Hablé con él hace unos días y le pregunté ¿puede recordar momento justo, o un acontecimiento justo que él puede llamar como algo parecido a un punto sin vuelta atrás, o punto, cuando vio claramente que todo va a sh .. y algo completamente nuevo está llegando.

Vivió en edificio de apartamentos en el séptimo piso con su familia, y él dijo que como la gran mayoría de personas vieron en primera o segunda semana de cómo las cosas van hacia abajo, historias de asesinatos esporádicos en la ciudad impulsado por la rabia y el odio, el miedo poco a poco comenzaron a fluencia en la mente de la gente, el miedo del desconocido, todavía la gente cree cosas de alguna manera va a volver a la normalidad, nadie quería pensar demasiado en cosas peores, era de alguna manera inimaginable.

En una tarde o por la noche, oyó los tiros, los frenos y los sonidos del accidente de coche. Él va a la ventana y vio el camión se salió de la carretera a la tierra al lado de la carretera, el conductor se cayó de la camioneta, y gritó el francotirador le disparó. Vehículos iban en la carretera cerca del chico, pero nadie quería parar y ayudar a él.

Después de 10 minutos, 10 o 12 policía llegó con rifles, y toma posición cerca del camión y de un individuo herido, supongo que tratando de averiguar dónde estaba francotirador. Los bomberos también llegaron, pero se quedan 100 o 150 metros de la camioneta. También ponerse a cubierto de posibles francotiradores.

Fue en los primeros días en que muy pocas personas sabían que está luchando con quién y por qué y quién es enemigo, nadie mencionó la palabra guerra demasiado, la gente todavía cree que las cosas eran algunos disturbios locales que va a cesar pronto.

En la intersección, justo al otro lado que la quema de camiones y gritando conductor, hubo pequeña tienda ", los periódicos tienda" que venden cigarrillos, periódicos, mecheros, caramelos y cosas por el estilo.

Cuando el camión se estrelló vendedor huyó con miedo de todo, supongo.

De todos modos los chicos de la policía estaban escondidos y acostado en todas partes, mientras que el chico gritó, después de algún tiempo, uno de ellos llegó a la tienda, utilizan su batuta y vidrio destrozaron y se llevaron cajas par de cigarrillos, después de él algunos otros también lo hizo, le dijo un aún tuvo gran caja de chicles.

Chicos de la policía no sabían qué hacer con ese francotirador, después de algún tiempo mi amigo dice que llegó la oscuridad y alguien empezó a disparar contra ellos también, así que huyeron llevando un hombre Policía que fue herido. Los bomberos se escaparon antes, todo el mundo se olvidó del hombre gritando.

Mi amigo me dijo que ni siquiera se dio cuenta cuando el conductor del camión que ha recibido un disparo detuvo con gritos. Dijo que la imagen de los agentes de policía en plena marcha con arma de robar cosas de esa tienda era tan nuevo para él y tan aplastante que tomó claramente ese evento y ese momento como punto de inicio real, momento en SHTF y su mundo se rompieron.

Desde ese momento supo que era una cuestión de supervivencia ahora y las reglas habían cambiado.

Cuando usted cree desde hace años que los chicos con uniformes están allí sólo para servir y proteger usted, despertando a algo como eso puede ser grosero. 
Así síntoma 5 es cuando el comportamiento de las autoridades de cambiar. Signos claros ahora las cosas están mal. Esas podrían ser cambios pequeños primero y no tan extremas como en mi caso, amigos, pero al final del día el policía también son padres e hijos y tienen familia que cuidar.

Esa noche, él y su familia salieron de ese departamento, y se trasladó a algunas partes más seguras de la ciudad, en ese momento se pensó que S. había golpeado el ventilador. No tanto porque de chico gritando, que murió pronto, pero mucho más porque la imagen de los policías que roban las cosas.

Además, pocas horas después de que agentes de policía se habían ido, él se escabulló a la tienda y tomó algunas cosas, no muchas cosas se quedaron, pero algunas cajas de cigarrillos por valor de fortuna en los próximos meses.

Son 5 importantes señales de alerta temprana o síntomas de SHTF. Hay muchos detalles más finos para prestar atención, por supuesto. Hablo en detalle acerca de todos los eventos que sucedieron antes de que nos dimos cuenta de que estábamos en un escenario SHTF en mi curso .

¿Cuáles son sus signos de alerta temprana que tener en cuenta?

- See more at: Security | SHTF School



Un clásico, ya ha aparecido varias veces por el foro. Creo recordar que es de un post de un foro de preppers, postearon el original por aquí. Le llovieron millones de thanks, como no podía ser de otra forma.

Siempre viene bien recordarlo. Me hubiese gustado que hablase más acerca de cómo llevaba la higiene con las heces en un entorno urbano.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 08:24 ----------

Lo de tener la capacidad de vivir al margen de la red debería ser un derecho constitucional. No para prepararte para el madmax o una tormenta solar o lo que sea, sino como principio político: tener la capacidad de ser independiente hace que veas la vida de forma diferente y que no seas tan dependiente de la prestación del estado ni del trabajo asalariado.[/QUOTE]


*Creo que la entrevista es de la persona que estoy poniendo parte de su blog. Para mi no tiene desperdicio.
*


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ene 2014)

Corea del Norte...Promete liarla en este 2014...

Corea del Norte amenaza con un "desastre nuclear" en 2014 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Creo que con lo de hollywood me has entendido al revés.
> 
> Sun Tzu está muy bien traido, lo lei hace tiempo, a la ligera y con un enfoque completamente diferente al que ahora. Lo de conocer el terreno como lo más importante lo aprendí de ahí.
> 
> ...



# kemado: Muy bueno tu comentario. No es relevante el lugar donde se hayan producido los hechos porque, desgraciadamente, las pautas suelen ser muy similares en este tipo de conflictos. Del tema de la extinta Yugoeslavia sé bastante porque varios amigos míos estuvieron allí, en especial del IV Tercio de la Legión. Esta unidad tuvo una destacada actuación en mantener segura la ruta del río Neretva, indispensable para los convoyes que iban a Mostar y Sarajevo desde Croacia. Antes de la llegada de nuestras tropas, era denominada como la "ruta de la muerte" y luego cambio a la "ruta de la vida" o "ruta de los españoles".

También tengo amigos que han vivido diferentes conflictos en el continente africano, aunque aquí ya no voy a dar detalles.

# FoSz2: Mis libros de "cabecera" son el referido "El Arte de la Guerra" y el "Tao Te King", de Lao Tse...

En los enlaces que he proporcionado y en los de otros foreros se puede acceder a los libros que forman parte de mi biblioteca. De los grupos especiales militares puedes elegir desde los Spetsnaz -para mí, los mejores-, BOPE, Sayeret Matkal, Delta Force, SAS, Shayatet 13, Marsoc -¡ojo! a éstos-, etc., etc. Y lo más práctico sería irse directamente al Manual de Supervivencia del Ejército Español.

Por supuesto que te podría dar titulos muy específicos, y los mejores fueron escritos por preppers en las décadas de los 80 y 90, pero no quiero buscarme problemas de carácter legal. Y con eso queda claro a qué tipo de libros me refiero y que no faltan en ninguna biblioteca de un prepper americano.

De todas formas, insisto en que por la red se pueden encontrar y también a través de los enlaces proporcionados en este hilo. Es una simple cuestión de paciencia e ir buscando.

Bueno, ya que conoces "El Arte de la Guerra" ya tienes mucho ganado, porque como bien dices es un libro que se puede aplicar a cualquier problema que requiera estrategia y, por tanto, no necesariamente para situaciones bélicas.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2014)

kemado dijo:


> Un clásico, ya ha aparecido varias veces por el foro. Creo recordar que es de un post de un foro de preppers, postearon el original por aquí. Le llovieron millones de thanks, como no podía ser de otra forma.
> 
> Siempre viene bien recordarlo. Me hubiese gustado que hablase más acerca de cómo llevaba la higiene con las heces en un entorno urbano.
> 
> ...




*Creo que la entrevista es de la persona que estoy poniendo parte de su blog. Para mi no tiene desperdicio.
*[/QUOTE]


Buffffff, vaya enganchada me acabo de pegar a ese blog que comentáis. Yo no sabía que existía, y lo poco que llevo leído es heroína pura. Algunas cosas de las que cuenta dan escalofríos sólo de imaginarlas. Van mis cinco estrellas al hilo. :Aplauso:


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Yo estoy ahorrando. Ya que estoy en.paro ...
> Pero había unaque si enviaba a España. .
> No recuerdo cual..
> Luego lo miro..
> ...




Me ha contestado una empresa. .
Me dice esto el chico..




We have real meats in our freeze dried food, so it becomes hard to ship meat through customs to international locations. Our only gentleman that speaks spanish is not here right now, but could possibly speak with you later.

Thanks,

Sherwin
---------------------------
Le he dicho que en cuánto llegue la persona que habla Español. Me avisen por mail. Y les llamo yo a USA a ver que se cuentan. .
Los tienen la duda por la carne... y la aduana..
Pero yo he mandado hasta jamon ibérico envasado al vacío. A ecuador a un amiguete. Y a londres a mi cuñado. ..
¿alguien sabe si en la aduana pondrian problemas. Para pasar la comida liofilizada? 

Para saber que decirles.. 
Gracias. .
Un saludo

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 22:18 ----------

Ah se me olvidaba. .
La traducción del Google. . Por si alguien le cuesta un poco el Inglés. ..
Como a mi..


Tenemos carnes reales en nuestra comida liofilizada, por lo que se hace difícil para el envío de carne por la aduana a destinos internacionales. Nuestro único caballero que hablan 
español no está aquí en este momento, pero posiblemente podría hablar con usted más tarde.

Gracias,

Sherwin


----------



## RVR60 (2 Ene 2014)

Cada vez que veo los vídeos del asedio de Sarajevo, se me ponen los pelos de punta

[youtube]ZJKZ8QrdJpo[/youtube]


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2014)

Mucho peor está siendo lo que lleva años pasando en el Congo... Por no hablar de Ruanda y otros países africanos y eso está sucediendo un día sí y otro también, de manera que nos extraño lo de las "pateras"... Quizás, en vez de llevar guerras donde no hacía falta y destruir países que eran prósperos dentro de su estándar, la ONU y las grandes potencias tendrían que centrarse en el continente africano y "purgar" a los "señores de la guerra" que campan por allí y favorecer que la gente se quede en sus países y pueda ganarse la vida sin tener que mirar atrás por si viene un machete...


----------



## RVR60 (3 Ene 2014)

Para quien quiera invertir en coches:

12 Best Vehicles For Surviving The Zombie Apocalypse | HiConsumption

Sin duda para mi, el mejor este marauder:
[youtube]cDoRmT0iRic[/youtube]


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Me ha contestado una empresa. .
> Me dice esto el chico..
> 
> 
> ...



Tomo nota.

Pillo sitio.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Según esto dicen que el núcleo del reactor 3 de Fukushima podría estar fundiendose en este momento:
> 
> http://nsnbc.me/2013/12/30/tepco-quietly-admits-reactor-3-melting-now/
> 
> ...



La Sexta Noche: Tepco admite que el reactor 3 de Fukushima se esta fundiéndo

La nueva columna de vapor radiactivo que surge del reactor 3 significaría el inicio de la reacción de las 89 toneladas de combustible nuclear gastado. 

Algunas de las barras expulsadas en la explosión inicial habrían caído en la piscina de combustible gastado, donde se encuentran fundiéndose. Los altísimos niveles de radiación impiden la observación directa. 
Turner Radio Network (TRN) ha publicado un informe en relación con la planta nuclear de Fukushima en la que se concluye que irremediablemente afectará a todo el hemisferio norte del planeta. Según el informe, las personas que residen en la costa oeste de América del Norte deberían de comenzar a prepararse para otra "colosal" emisión de radiación.
La compañía ha confirmado que a través de las cámaras de vigilancia el vapor ha comenzado a salir del Reactor 3.
Los expertos concluyen que esto puede ser el comienzo de la fundición de la piscina de combustible.
Hasta 89 toneladas de combustible nuclear se dispersará por toda la atmósfera.TEPCO ha admitido que no sabe por qué se está generando este vapor. El mismo fue visto por primera vez el 19 de diciembre por un corto período de tiempo, y de nuevo surgió los días 24 y 25 de diciembre. 
La conclusión es que el combustible radiactivo que fue expulsado cuando el reactor explotó, entró en la piscina situada encima del reactor y ha comenzado a fundir la misma al punto de que el agua de la piscina hierve. 
TRN está advirtiendo de medidas preparatorias que deben ser tomadas por las personas que viven en la costa oeste de América, porque tras la liberación de 89 toneladas a la atmósfera de combustible radiactivo mortal solo tardará de 2 a 3 días en "freír" a América del Norte y poco más al resto del hemisferio.


----------



## 0absoluto (3 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> La Sexta Noche: Tepco admite que el reactor 3 de Fukushima se esta fundiéndo
> 
> La nueva columna de vapor radiactivo que surge del reactor 3 significaría el inicio de la reacción de las 89 toneladas de combustible nuclear gastado.
> ...



Parece que la novela "The Beginning Of The End" de Michael Snyder se va cumpliendo paso a paso:
"_The Beginning of the End is a mystery/thriller set in the United States in the near future. *It is a time of unprecedented economic collapse, deep political corruption, accelerating social decay, out of control rioting in the cities and great natural disasters*._" 
...


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

The Corralito Obama Style...

¿Un


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Me ha contestado una empresa. .
> Me dice esto el chico..
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpa por no haberte contestado antes. En un repaso al hilo os he visto. Yo la compré aquí Menús completos - LYOPHILISE y todo perfecto. Parece cara pero no lo es...echa cuentas. Lo ideal es comprar los botes grandes que dan para decenas de raciones.
Compré mayoritariamente Mountain House que es la que mejor fama tiene en USA. Creo que la envían desde allí pero vía Francia con lo que todo el tema de portes y demás es asunto de ellos (yo compré carnes, gambas...sin problemas). 
Fíjate bien en las fechas de caducidad. Hay algunos alimentos, como el pan, que caducan a los 5 años más o menos. Para mí, lo ideal son los de más larga caducidad (25-30 años).
Hay una chica francesa (con la que yo me comuniqué vía e-mail) con un muy buen castellano. Muy recomendables.

Añado: tienes que mirar en ALIMENTOS BÁSICOS. Es lo que creo que mejor cubre "nuestras necesidades"


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Ene 2014)

Gracias...
Moviendome... a ver que me dicen...
Mil gracias. ..
Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (4 Ene 2014)

"La UE se dirige hacia el estancamiento de larga duración que sufrió Japón, lo que podría destruirla" - elEconomista.es

La Unión Europea se dirige hacia un estancamiento de larga duración, como del que trata de escapar Japón. Así de contundente se mostró el inversor George Soros, que predice que los estados pueden sobrevivir a una década perdida o más; pero la Unión, una asociación incompleta, podría ser fácilmente destruida por dicha crisis.

Soros explica en un artículo en Project Syndicate que el diseño del euro tiene un defecto fatal: la creación de un Banco Central común que sin embargo no tiene un tesoro común, por lo que las deudas de los gobiernos están denominadas en una moneda que no controla ningún país miembro en concreto. De esta manera, se disparan los riesgos de impago. De hecho, con la crisis se dispararon las diferencias entre los países acreedores de la zona euro y los deudores permanentes.

Se trata de un defecto que podía haber sido resuelto sustituyendo los bonos de los distintos países por eurobonos, según Soros. Pero la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, descartó dicha posibilidad, reflejando el cambio de la actitud germana hacia la integración europea.

La canciller alemana insiste ahora en que cada país debe cuidar sus propias instituciones financieras, y las deudas deben ser pagadas en su totalidad. "Alemania está repitiendo el trágico error que cometió Francia tras la I Guerra Mundial, cuando la insistencia sobre la responsabilidad de las reparaciones condujeron al ascenso de Hitler", apunta Soros, que pone de manifiesto que las políticas de Merkel provocan movimientos extremistas en el resto de Europa.

Según el inversor la fase aguda de la crisis ya ha terminado, y las autoridades han reconcido que la austeridad es contraproducente, lo que ha dado un respiro a los países periféricos.


*Crisis políticas*

Soros apunta a que las próximas crisis serán de origen político, algo que ya es evidente en casos como los de Siria o Ucrania, donde ha sido incapaz de responder correctamente. La crisis ha transformado la UE desde el "fantástico objeto" inspirador de un primer momento en algo muy diferente. Lo que estaba llamado a ser una asociación voluntaria de estados iguales, cediendo parte de su soberanía por el bien común, se ha transformado en una relación entre países deudores y acreedores que ni es voluntaria, ni mucho menos igual. De hecho, el euro podría llegar a destruir toda la UE, sentencia Soros.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ene 2014)

Creo que esta noticia es importante porque tiene un significado especial para todos los metaleros. El conflicto sirio se ha cerrado en falso y el dólar no puede sobrevivir sin eliminar a ese incómodo país y a Irán. De hecho, la guerra sigue y se extiende (no hay más que ver los telediarios) a Líbano, Irak, etc.


Qué poco les duran las lealtades a los amos del mundo....
En vez de comprar dólares....::::::





> Silver Perks Up as Turkey Imports Most Silver Since 1999
> 
> Thursday January 2, 2014, 4:30pm PST
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> "La UE se dirige hacia el estancamiento de larga duración que sufrió Japón, lo que podría destruirla" - elEconomista.es
> 
> La Unión Europea se dirige hacia un estancamiento de larga duración, como del que trata de escapar Japón. Así de contundente se mostró el inversor George Soros, que predice que los estados pueden sobrevivir a una década perdida o más; pero la Unión, una asociación incompleta, podría ser fácilmente destruida por dicha crisis.
> 
> ...



Si pero japon tiene 400 por ciento menos de paro que la media europea, y 600 que España...geográficamente no estamos bien ubicados...


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

Los Chinos y Nipones se estan empezando a enfadar segun comentan en el principal...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eptar-avion-chino-cerca-de-islas-disputa.html

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 13:32 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Los Chinos y Nipones se estan empezando a enfadar segun comentan en el principal...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eptar-avion-chino-cerca-de-islas-disputa.html



Japón se prepara para la guerra, enciende las alertas [Japón] - 29/12/2013 | Periódico Zócalo


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Los Chinos y Nipones se estan empezando a enfadar segun comentan en el principal...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eptar-avion-chino-cerca-de-islas-disputa.html
> 
> ...



Vamos que se acaban...

máscara de gas de China de venta al por mayor con una óptima relación costo - beneficio.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2014)

Nunca me compraría una máscara de gas china... De hecho, casi nada que proceda de allí si lo que buscamos es CALIDAD...


----------



## RVR60 (8 Ene 2014)

Vamos que llega!

Un bombazo solar alcanzar maana jueves 9 de enero la Tierra - ABC.es


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Ene 2014)

RVR60 dijo:


> Vamos que llega!
> 
> Un bombazo solar alcanzar maana jueves 9 de enero la Tierra - ABC.es



Sin demasiadas consecuencias a priori...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ene 2014)

Noticia de calado...

Al menos 35 personas están hospitalizadas por gripe A en Aragón

Al menos 35 personas estn hospitalizadas por gripe A en Aragn - Nacional - El Adelantado


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

Y encima con cepa rusa.. Según dicen los noticiarios. ..
Mira que no los trago... ahora menos..


----------



## Aro (14 Ene 2014)

PACK MEDICO:
- A) Material de aplicación sanitaria.
- B) Material auxiliar sanitario.
- C) Medicamentos.
- D) Medicamentos de Confort.

PACK SUPERVIVIENTE:
- E) Básico / Imprescindible.
- F) Muy Recomendable.
- G) Especializado.

PACK ALIMENTACIÓN/CONFORT:
- H) Alimentación.
- I) Confort.


A) Material de aplicación sanitaria:
- Termómetro de mercurio (los eléctricos requieren baterías).
- Linterna de Luz UV (antibiótico y antibacterias, para alimentos).
- Manta Térmica (para proteger del frío o del calor a enfermos).
- Bisturí (envasado y esterilizado).
- Jeringa (para inyectar o extraer fluidos).
- Lupa (para observar con detalle heridas, para intervenciones).
- Pinzas y tijeras pequeñas.
- Mascarilla de protección (antipolen, antibacterias, etc).
- Mascarilla desechable para realizar RCP.
- Cucharilla (dosificaciones).
- Imperdibles para sujetar vendas.
- Costura sanitaria (aguja e hilo para hacer puntos).
- Maquinilla de afeitar desechable.

B) Material auxiliar sanitario:
- Esparadrapo ancho de tela (lámina adhesiva, p.e.: hypafix 15cms).
- Venda adhesiva (p.e.: thensoplast).
- Parches y tiritas Impermeables (lluvia..)
- Puntos adhesivos para suturas accidentales (p.e.: leukostrip, steritrip).
- Parches antiampollas (p.e.: compeed).
- Guantes desechables.
- Venda de gasa.
- Venda elástica para vendajes compresivos (p.e.: tensoplast).
- Algodón hemostático.
- Gasas estériles para limpieza y apósitos en heridas.
- Toallas antisépticas para limpiar y desinfectar.
- Gasas cicatrizantes.
- Parches almohadillados para callos y rozaduras.
- Venda triangular para cabestrillos.
- Venda de crepe, para inmovilizaciones y curas.
- Cinta elástica de goma: para torniquetes, presión en miembros y vías.
- Cinta adhesiva.
- Compresas.
- Tampones (además de su uso, son recomendados para heridas incisivas/de bala).
- Tiritas.
- Apósito plástico aerosol, para heridas, quemaduras, etc (p.e.: novecutan).

C) Medicamentos:
- Antiácido: protector de estómago: Sucralfato DCI.
(p.e.: almax, parizac, urbal suspensión).
- AntiAnsiedad (p.e: lexatín, bromazepan, valiun, diacepan).
- Antibiótico: para infecciones, máximo 3grs/día. (p.e.: amoxicilina, clamoxil,
ardine 500mg.,pantomicina, aumentine; caducan al año o 9 meses).
- Antidiarréicos: diarrea sin fiebre: fortasec / loperamina clorhidrato.
diarrea con fiebre: septrin forte / sulfamida + trimetropin.
- Antihistamínicos: p.e.: polaramine, meleato de dexclorfeniramina, zamene (corticoide),
urbasón 80 mg inyectable, pomada local para urticarias y picaduras: menaderm simple,
synalar pomada, alergical.
- Antiinflamatorios: máximo 2 gramos/día, caducan al de 1 o 2 años.
voltarén, zamene, ibuprofeno, en spray reflex.
- Antimareo: dimenhidrinato, biodramina.
- AntiPeríticos/Analgésicos: Hay de dos tipos:
normales: aspirina, paracetamol, duorol, gelocatil, termalgil. (máximo 1gr/8horas).
fuertes: nolotil (noramitopirinometansulfanato de Mg), voltaren 50 (diclofenac sódico).
- Antiséptico/Desinfectante: Betadine, alcohol, agua oxigenada.

D) Medicamentos de Confort:
- Pomada antiquemaduras.
- Crema de alta protección solar, p.e.: ISDIN 20.
- Cacao labial.
- Pomada vaselina.
- Suero fisiológico líquido (para efectuar limpiezas sanitarias).
- Suero oral hiposódico (para deshidratación por diarreas).
- Colirio ocular.
- Laxantes (p.e.: microenema, micralax).
- Cafeína (estimulante, con suave efecto deshidratante).
- Complejo vitamínico (para evitar el escorbuto).
- Frío líquido: para traumatismos, torceduras,... p.e.: cloroetilo.
- Pastillas potabilizadoras de agua.
- Codeína: para crisis de tos, y para diarreas.
- Antimosquitos.

E) Básico / Imprescindible:
- Brújula.
- Navaja resistente y multiusos.
- Silbato
- Espejo para señales.
- Linterna sin batería (de dinamo o solar).

F) Muy Recomendable:
- Alambre.
- Al menos 10 metros de cuerda resistente.
- Imperdibles.
- Luces Químicas.
- Abrelatas (puede ser parte de la navaja).
- Cubiertos.
- Pastilla de jabón.
- Pedernal o piedra de magnesio.
- Desinfectante de manos.
- Utensilios de cocina (fiambrera y taza de aluminio).

G) Especializado:
- Material de costura (hilos, aguja, tijeras pequeñas).
- Material de pesca (hilo, anzuelos, plomos, alicates).
- Sierra de cuerda.
- Bolsas estancas.
- Lápiz y sacapuntas.
- Globos o preservativos sin lubricante (para transportar agua).
- Toldo del mercadona (improvisar campaña).
- Bridas.
- Velas pequeñas.
- Pinzas de la ropa.
- Papel de aluminio.
- Encendedor/mechero.
- Superglue/pegamento.
- Vomitivo.
- Minitoalla.
- Ganzúas.
- Tenacillas.
- Tijeras fuertes.
- Radio (a ser posible, sin batería).

H) Alimentación:

de esto ya hablare en otro momento, de mis raciones de emergencia y demás

I) Confort:
- Ropa de recambio. (Habrá que cambiar de ropa para no auto-apestarnos, y aprovechar agua para lavarla).
- Cuchillo de supervivencia.
- Saco de dormir.
- Para caza y/o defensa: Tirachinas de potencia.


Fuente:
http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=3505513


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Ene 2014)

Gracias aro...


----------



## marquen2303 (14 Ene 2014)

*Video: Presentan un fusil de precisión que da en el blanco en el 100% de casos*

Lo que nos llevaría un largo entrenamiento y a pesar de ello creo que la mayoría no podríamos lograrlo nunca!!! jejeje 
Que opinan los experto del invento??? Fernandojcg??

Texto completo en: http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/117001-video-fusil-precision-impacta


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ene 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> *Video: Presentan un fusil de precisión que da en el blanco en el 100% de casos*
> 
> Lo que nos llevaría un largo entrenamiento y a pesar de ello creo que la mayoría no podríamos lograrlo nunca!!! jejeje
> Que opinan los experto del invento??? Fernandojcg??
> ...



Habrá que seguirlo e intentar estar atentos, es una pasada.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2014)

marquen2303 dijo:


> *Video: Presentan un fusil de precisión que da en el blanco en el 100% de casos*
> 
> Lo que nos llevaría un largo entrenamiento y a pesar de ello creo que la mayoría no podríamos lograrlo nunca!!! jejeje
> Que opinan los experto del invento??? Fernandojcg??
> ...



Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, creo que habrá que verlo... ¿No? De momento, no creo que pueda superar al Barret M82... No lo conoces, ¿verdad? Os dejo un enlace sobre el mismo.

- Barrett M82 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, creo que habrá que verlo... ¿No? De momento, no creo que pueda superar al Barret M82... No lo conoces, ¿verdad? Os dejo un enlace sobre el mismo.
> 
> - Barrett M82 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Saludos.



Buen bicho

Solo una pequeña pega sus 14 kilos...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Buen bicho
> 
> Solo una pequeña pega sus 14 kilos...



Me parece que conoces poco las armas... Tiene que pesar eso o no te has fijado en el tipo de munición que utiliza.

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (19 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, creo que habrá que verlo... ¿No? De momento, no creo que pueda superar al Barret M82... No lo conoces, ¿verdad? Os dejo un enlace sobre el mismo.
> 
> - Barrett M82 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Saludos.



Qué interesante. ¿Cuánto costará?
Fernando, ¿por qué el cañón tiene esa pieza en el extremo?
Hoy he visto tanques con una pieza similar en el extremo del cañón y me he preguntado también porqué.
Otra duda: ¿cuál es la munición más barata del mercado? Pienso a veces que lo ideal será la mejor arma que utilice la munición más barata.


----------



## fyahball (19 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Voy a ir poniendo algunos pinceladas de la teoría de olduvai por si quieren comentar los datos tan escalofriantes que aparecen.
> 
> 
> Sabemos que con el ritmo que llevamos vamos a tener por lo menos 3 colapsos; el energético, el alimentario y el monetario. El inicio de la cuenta atrás hacia el colapso ya lo estamos notando con las subidas de precios, cuanto más nos acerquemos al colapso los precios más tenderán a subir. La teoría de olduvai dice que el 2030 será el año del fin de la era industrial y que volveremos a un sistema anterior al del petroleo, la producción de energía per cápita en ese año será similar a la que había en 1930.
> ...




En la gran mortandad de 2050, espero que antes les de tiempo de "apagar" las centrales nucleares para mayor seguridad :rolleye: más que nada pq si durante esos caóticos momentos no se mantienen las centrales nucleares, en 24/48 hrs la biosfera estará completamente devastada. :ouch:


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me parece que conoces poco las armas... Tiene que pesar eso o no te has fijado en el tipo de munición que utiliza.
> 
> Saludos.



No te creas

En arma corta o modo caza, estoy muy familiarizado...en tipo militar estoy bastante desconectado

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2014)

Aro dijo:


> Qué interesante. ¿Cuánto costará?
> Fernando, ¿por qué el cañón tiene esa pieza en el extremo?
> Hoy he visto tanques con una pieza similar en el extremo del cañón y me he preguntado también porqué.
> Otra duda: ¿cuál es la munición más barata del mercado? Pienso a veces que lo ideal será la mejor arma que utilice la munición más barata.



Hola, Aro: No te extrañe lo que me comentas porque las ametralladoras coaxiales del 12,70 suelen ser habituales en los carros de combate.

El precio de esa arma hace un par de años creo que era de $8300.

No, cuando tienes un arma muy buena lo que me menos condiciona es el precio del tipo de munición. Se buscan los resultados y es muy fácil de entender: a lo mejor con un disparo más "caro" se consigue lo mismo que gastando varios más baratos. Depende de lo que se quiera, por tanto del objetivo a batir...

Te voy a poner un ejemplo: la Barret M82 puede batir a un individuo que se encuentre protegido por un muro, mientras que otro tipo de armamento "ligero" no perforaría el material de construcción.

Saludos.


----------



## dg1988 (19 Ene 2014)

Puestos en plan mad-max.Y viendo que no contais con la gran masa poblacional que no gana mas de 800 euros brutos al mes o no tiene ni sueldo( Que estos seran los chacales, porque si no hay nada que perder, todo está por ganar, y habrá ocupación de viviendas, etc .

¿Y la ocupación de cocheras? O de plantas enteras de viviendas?









Puestos en plan "dinero infinito"
¿No es mejor comprar un "bosque" y hacerse "ilegal" un cortijillo-zulo. Con gran extension subterranea? Con bodega, almacenaje de butano, respiraderos diversificados y camuflados, pequeños depositos de gasolina, un buen botiquin con antibioticos de amplio espectro, tablillas, diversos medicamentos, vendas, etc, comida deshidratada y productos no perecederos, sistemas para potabilizar agua,etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2014)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Situaciones madmaxistas como las que se ven en las películas que últimamente nos invaden (¿nos están "preparando"?), pues qué quiere que le diga, pero yo no las veo.

Realmente, la mortandad entre la población sería muy rápida por la carencia de los elementos más básicos: agua, alimentos, medicinas, etc. Por tanto, la vida en las urbes no tendría mucho sentido y sí que habría actos de vandalismo y otras barbaridades propias de los seres "humanos", pero su duración sería muy limitada.

Lo que Vd. propone ya se ha realizado a lo largo de la Historia. Por ejemplo, ha sido el modelo utilizado por las guerrillas que se han opuesto a diferentes regímenes y también contra los ejércitos de ocupación. También es el sistema que preparan los preppers americanos y de otros países.

Saludos.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (21 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg, creo que a lo que se refiere Aro con la pieza similar en los cañones, es al freno de boca (la pieza perpendicular al cañon del arma en la punta), que sirve para reducir el retroceso... ametralladoras coaxiales con freno de boca en un tanque me parece un poco innecesario (el tanque ni lo va a notar), si acaso en alguna desmontada tipo Kord 12,7


----------



## Aro (21 Ene 2014)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> fernandojcg, creo que a lo que se refiere Aro con la pieza similar en los cañones, es al freno de boca (la pieza perpendicular al cañon del arma en la punta), que sirve para reducir el retroceso... ametralladoras coaxiales con freno de boca en un tanque me parece un poco innecesario (el tanque ni lo va a notar), si acaso en alguna desmontada tipo Kord 12,7



Eso era, gracias.
¿Osea que reduce el retroceso? mmm
No imagino cómo funciona.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2014)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> fernandojcg, creo que a lo que se refiere Aro con la pieza similar en los cañones, es al freno de boca (la pieza perpendicular al cañon del arma en la punta), que sirve para reducir el retroceso... ametralladoras coaxiales con freno de boca en un tanque me parece un poco innecesario (el tanque ni lo va a notar), si acaso en alguna desmontada tipo Kord 12,7



Hola, Gol D. Roger: Hoy en día las ametralladoras coaxiales del 12,70 se utilizan poco en los carros de combate, aunque siguen haciéndose servir en los modelos menos modernos. Hombre, sí que tenía sentido en tiempos más lejananos porque ese tipo de ametralladoras se hacían servir básicamente como defensa antiaérea, aunque eran bastante ineficaces para ello. Hoy en día ya se han desarrollado mejores métodos de defensa contra la aviación y en los carros de combate se suelen utilizar más las coaxiales del 7,62.

Dejo un enlace sobre una de las mejores ametralladoras que se han utilizado como coaxiales:

- Browning M2 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aquí un vídeo sobre la M2 Calibre 50:

- 50 CAL MACHINE GUN SUPPRESSING TALIBAN IN AFGHANISTAN | FUNKER530 - YouTube

# Aro: Un vídeo sobre la Barrot M82 durante unos ejercicios de francotiradores de los marines americanos:

- www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3bBvnBkkw

Y para todos aquellos que tengan interés les dejo un buen documental dedicado a los francotiradores, aunque advierto que es muy largo:

- Las misiones más peligrosas: Francotiradores - HD - YouTube

Saludos a los dos.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 13:19 ----------

- YouTube

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 13:37 ----------

Bueno, vamos a ver si entra uno de estos vídeos sobre la Barret M82:

- BARRETT M82 . 50 caliber ein ganz Böses Teil^^ - YouTube

- YouTube

Como podéis ver es un arma de la que disponen y saben utilizar muchos civiles americanos. Pues, no ya os podéis imaginar el nivel de "protección" que tienen muchos preppers y también varias "milicias" americanas...


----------



## Gol D. Roger (21 Ene 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Gol D. Roger: Hoy en día las ametralladoras coaxiales del 12,70 se utilizan poco en los carros de combate, aunque siguen haciéndose servir en los modelos menos modernos. Hombre, sí que tenía sentido en tiempos más lejananos porque ese tipo de ametralladoras se hacían servir básicamente como defensa antiaérea, aunque eran bastante ineficaces para ello. Hoy en día ya se han desarrollado mejores métodos de defensa contra la aviación y en los carros de combate se suelen utilizar más las coaxiales del 7,62.
> 
> Dejo un enlace sobre una de las mejores ametralladoras que se han utilizado como coaxiales:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, para defensa antiaerea tiene más sentido que incorpore el freno (independientemente del apoyo, 4 cacharros de ese calibre disparando simultaneamente deben tener un retroceso tremendo)... para ametralladoras en la torreta de un tanque también se podría llegar a entender para facilitar el manejo del artillero... pero una en ametralladora coaxial no le veo necesidad.

Por cierto, buenos videos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

- Comercializan un rifle inteligente que nunca falla - YouTube

- los mejores fusiles de francotirador completo [documental] - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2014)

No deja de ser información en respuesta a algunas preguntas formuladas... Sobre lo demás no voy a entrar y cada cual sabe lo que sabe o lo que tiene...

A unos tres metros de distancia es más útil un cuchillo que un arma corta de fuego...


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

Id afinando con el Kit

A ESTA HORA CAEN TODOS LOS ACTIVOS...TODOS

Bolsa de España ya sufre caída de moneda argentina - Revista Estrategia & Negocios

Fuerte caída de bolsas europeas, preocupadas por países emergentes - Yahoo Finanzas España

Noticias sobre Bolsas de Valores :: El Informador


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Ene 2014)

Leo mucho el foro pero me prodigo muy poco, tampoco tengo grandes cosas que aportar. Creo que no soy un paranoico, pero tampoco un borregista. Cuando varios paises avisan a su poblacion de que sean precavidos y se preparen,yo , y es una opinion personal, me fio mas de que la cotizacion del oro. En mi opinion estamos en un sociedad tremendamente vulnerable, tenemos apuntes contables que nos dan , al que pueda , una cierta seguridad . Pero si mañana nos quedaramos sin energia electrica durante dos dias, por decir un tiempo, .....


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Disculpa por no haberte contestado antes. En un repaso al hilo os he visto. Yo la compré aquí Menús completos - LYOPHILISE y todo perfecto. Parece cara pero no lo es...echa cuentas. Lo ideal es comprar los botes grandes que dan para decenas de raciones.
> Compré mayoritariamente Mountain House que es la que mejor fama tiene en USA. Creo que la envían desde allí pero vía Francia con lo que todo el tema de portes y demás es asunto de ellos (yo compré carnes, gambas...sin problemas).
> Fíjate bien en las fechas de caducidad. Hay algunos alimentos, como el pan, que caducan a los 5 años más o menos. Para mí, lo ideal son los de más larga caducidad (25-30 años).
> Hay una chica francesa (con la que yo me comuniqué vía e-mail) con un muy buen castellano. Muy recomendables.
> ...





trasgukoke dijo:


> Gracias...
> Moviendome... a ver que me dicen...
> Mil gracias. ..
> Un saludo



Hola..
os comento. . Me están preparando un presupuesto tipo.. Para 2 adultos y un niño. . Para un año..
comida variada. . Aunque lo pueden personalizar a gusto de cada uno. .
con precios realmente interesantes..y descuentos importantes.. Más información mandarme privado..
y os cuento mejor. . Para no ensuciar el hilo..

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 15:45 ----------

Si nos unimos unos cuantos.. podremos sacar mejores ventajas..
la unión. ....


----------



## antonio1960 (1 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola..
> os comento. . Me están preparando un presupuesto tipo.. Para 2 adultos y un niño. . Para un año..
> comida variada. . Aunque lo pueden personalizar a gusto de cada uno. .
> con precios realmente interesantes..y descuentos importantes.. Más información mandarme privado..
> ...



Como te decía.....


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Pues para alguien que aprecia los metales...
me parece muy necesario este hilo.. ojalá nunca se dé el caso...
pero hay que contemplar todos los escenarios posibles. De acuerdo a nuestras percepciones. .

pero no seré yo quien entre en polémica. .
un saludo..


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Feb 2014)

El tema de enfrentarse a un escenario apocaliptico, como dicen los entendidos, es algo que me rondo por la cabeza hace proximadamente año y medio. Empece leyendo aquellas noticias , avisos de gobiernos y extrañas leyes que me indicaban que no era algo descabellado ya os pondre algunas ....
Para ilustrar el tema os recomiendo leer el siguiente relato, lo he sacado de una pagina de internet , pero inicialmente lo lei en otra
Relato de un superviviente de la guerra de Bosnia - El blog de skiper


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Gracias.. au que alguien no recuerdo ahora mismo quién. . Ya nos trajo el relato..
vaya.... tela...muy interesante. .
gracias un saludo


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Feb 2014)

Algunos paises como Alemania no solo hace recomendaciones a sus habitantes sino que toman sus precauciones
Alemania destina 200 millones de euros para caso de gran emergencia - Sociedad - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2014)

Ahí os dejo un buen enlace y en el que se tratan situaciones que no llegan al "Madmaxismo" extremo y que son más fáciles de "encontrar"... aunque tampoco hay que descartar lo "otro"...

- SUPERVIVENCIA : Cómo hacer un plan de emergencia para tu familia en caso de desastre ver alimentacion y mas | LA VOZ DEL VIENTO


----------



## skifi (1 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola..
> os comento. . Me están preparando un presupuesto tipo.. Para 2 adultos y un niño. . Para un año..
> comida variada. . Aunque lo pueden personalizar a gusto de cada uno. .
> con precios realmente interesantes..y descuentos importantes.. Más información mandarme privado..
> ...



Yo también había contactado con ellos, para personalizar un kit, aunque algo más modesto... Son superamables. Si haciendo pedido conjunto hay descuentos, me uno de cabeza


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Perfecto esa es la idea.. ahorranos algo...


----------



## makokillo (1 Feb 2014)

Me apunto :fiufiu:


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Gracias.. au que alguien no recuerdo ahora mismo quién. . Ya nos trajo el relato..
> vaya.... tela...muy interesante. .
> gracias un saludo



De ese relato me sorprendieron dos cosas:
La importancia de la higiene, la tengo muy bien aprovisionada, pero desconocia su relevancia en esas situaciones.
Los mecheros como elemento de trueque , y lo baratos que son si compras una buena cantidad por internet


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Feb 2014)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Algunos paises como Alemania no solo hace recomendaciones a sus habitantes sino que toman sus precauciones
> Alemania destina 200 millones de euros para caso de gran emergencia - Sociedad - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna



Debería ser pot ley, en España habría una carencia muy evidente.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Feb 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Yo también había contactado con ellos, para personalizar un kit, aunque algo más modesto... Son superamables. Si haciendo pedido conjunto hay descuentos, me uno de cabeza





makokillo dijo:


> Me apunto :fiufiu:



Ok.. somos los tres del Apocalipsis...
a ver si se une alguien más. . Y sacamos un buen descuento. .
un saludo os mantengo informados...
si hay algo en especial que os gusgaria saber el precio.. decídmelo. . Y lo añado en la lista.. aver como nos lo dejan..
un saludo. .


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Feb 2014)

No puedo apuntarme porque hace tiempo que tome cartas en el asunto y me considero bastante bien preparado, pero os animo a leer informacion veraz y actuar en consecuencia


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Feb 2014)

Ok.. gracias. ..
un saludo


----------



## Nómada65 (3 Feb 2014)

Sin querer (buscando un kit para saber si el agua es potable ) he encontrado este Kit de Emergencia, a ver que os parece.

AQUAZUL | Kits para emergencias


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Sin querer (buscando un kit para saber si el agua es potable ) he encontrado este Kit de Emergencia, a ver que os parece.
> 
> AQUAZUL | Kits para emergencias



Bueno, muy bueno...pero el precio me ofrece dudas...


----------



## Nómada65 (3 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Bueno, muy bueno...pero el precio me ofrece dudas...



Ni idea, ya que no buscaba esto. No sabría decirte. ienso:


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Bueno, muy bueno...pero el precio me ofrece dudas...




Tambien es muy interesante un medidor de TDS del agua


----------



## rory (3 Feb 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Yo también había contactado con ellos, para personalizar un kit, aunque algo más modesto... Son superamables. Si haciendo pedido conjunto hay descuentos, me uno de cabeza



¿Qué empresa es?


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Feb 2014)

Si te refieres a la comida.. ahí está. .
un saludo
Menús completos - LYOPHILISE


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Feb 2014)

Otra posibilidad a la hora de prepararse una reserva de comida importante, es pensar que no sea una posición, como dirían los economistas, a corto plazo. 
En mi caso durante varios meses fuimos comprando aquellos alimentos de caducidad larga en cantidades muy superiores a las normales. Nos permitio aprovecharnos de buenas ofertas y tener caducidades escalonadas. Son alimentos que normalmente consumimos en casa pasta, arroz, maiz, guisantes, aceite ... si bien tambien tenemos ciertos alimentos que dificilmente consumiremos, algunos de ello liofilizados como huevo, pero son los . menos.
LLevamos un control FIFO de dichos alimentos, no es tan complejo y una vez hecha esta primera inversión , cuando lees cierto tipo de noticias alarmantes, con mayor o menor grado de probabilidad, sabes que tienes tus deberes hechos


----------



## trasgukoke (4 Feb 2014)

Si.. eso hago yo.. compras lo grande.. y repongo..
perl mi idea es tener en productos liofilizados. . Para un año mi mujer. Hijo y yo..
que llegado el caso.. se transformarán en para 4 meses. . 12 personas.. que son los familiares directos.. por si acaso...
Que pasan 20 años y nada..
pues lo voy consumiendo. .acampadas... dias que no quiera cocinar.. ...
y vuelvo a llenar.. 
¿que puedo comprar para tener 12 meses 12 personas?. . Mejor..
mas prevención. ..

total.. no tengo vicios no salgo...
estar preparado...
sale barato...
.Un saludo


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Feb 2014)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Otra posibilidad a la hora de prepararse una reserva de comida importante, es pensar que no sea una posición, como dirían los economistas, a corto plazo.
> En mi caso durante varios meses fuimos comprando aquellos alimentos de caducidad larga en cantidades muy superiores a las normales. Nos permitio aprovecharnos de buenas ofertas y tener caducidades escalonadas. Son alimentos que normalmente consumimos en casa pasta, arroz, maiz, guisantes, aceite ... si bien tambien tenemos ciertos alimentos que dificilmente consumiremos, algunos de ello liofilizados como huevo, pero son los . menos.
> LLevamos un control FIFO de dichos alimentos, no es tan complejo y una vez hecha esta primera inversión , cuando lees cierto tipo de noticias alarmantes, con mayor o menor grado de probabilidad, sabes que tienes tus deberes hechos



Arroz y Maiz nunca pueden faltar tienen una caducidad longeva, buena vista.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Feb 2014)

No os olvideis el acceso al agua potable y al fuego


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Feb 2014)

Hola.. ya tenemos el asunto más de claro...
precios muy competitivos...
enviadme mp...
o si queréis el presupuesto para verlo..
Dadme un mail y os mando el pdf...

un saludo..
tenemos por ahora. . Seguramente. . Descuento importante. . Y portes gratis. 
Y aduanas cero...
lo veo bien..

un saludo




trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola..
> Los comento. . Me están preparando un presupuesto tipo.. Para 2 adultos y un niño. . Para un año..
> comida variada. . Aunque lo pueden personalizar a gusto de cada uno. .
> con precios realmente interesantes..y descuentos importantes.. Más información mandarme privado..
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola.. ya tenemos el asunto más de claro...
> precios muy competitivos...
> enviadme mp...
> o si queréis el presupuesto para verlo..
> ...



Da unas "pinceladas" en el hilo, a ver si se anima el personal...


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Feb 2014)

En cuanto llegue a casa.. os extiendo la información. ...
tienes razón oroyplata...
un saludo...


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> En cuanto llegue a casa.. os extiendo la información. ...
> tienes razón oroyplata...
> un saludo...



Pillo sitio

Saludos.


----------



## skifi (12 Feb 2014)

Sigo interesado, te he contestado el MP. A ver si las cosas llegan a buen puerto. Un saludo y gracias por el tiempo que le estás echando en la gestión


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Feb 2014)

Hola. Ya te envié todo lo que llevo avanzado. .
y vaya.. en cuanto duerma al nano.. extiendo un poco de info...
un saludo..


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Si alguien está interesado en comprar comida liofilizada.. estamos preparando una compra conjunta. ...
mas barato... y con ventajas..


----------



## Leunam (14 Feb 2014)

Buenas, ¿puedes darnos más detalles? 
Saludos


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿puedes darnos más detalles?
> Saludos



Hola. Te acabo de enviar un mp...
un abrazo


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿puedes darnos más detalles?
> Saludos



Aunque sea algun dato...algo...


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

No hay mucho que contar. .
tengo un presupuesto en Pdf ...
dadme un mail.. y os lo mando...
no se como poner pdf aqui...
y sobre ese presupuesto de guia.. falta hacer descuento.. Según lo que pidamos...
mandadme mail.. y reenvio correos y presupuesto...

un saludo

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 16:01 ----------

Como hay productos variados...pasta . arroz.. fruta.. postres...
un ejemplo.. seria una ración de comida para un adulto....a 1.90€ y falta hacer el descuento. ..


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Aunque sea algun dato...algo...



Hola.. os adjunto copia de los correos... asi sabreis lo mismo que yo...

Queríamos pedir presupuesto de comida liofilizada tipo...
Familias de 2 adultos y un niño. Para un año. 12 meses . Mas o menos... para poder hacer cálculos y ver si nos interesa.. somos unas 10 familias minimo...
Muchas gracias. .
Un abrazo. Y Feliz Año Nuevo

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buenas tardes,

Muchas gracias por su interés en nuestra empresa y nuestros productos!
Somos especialistas en comidas outdoor para deportistas y tambien de las comidas o raciones para el almacenamiento.
Tenemos una gama muy amplia con varias marcas, pero supongo que lo habrá visto ne nuestro sitio web?
En duración 25 años tenemos la Marca Mountain House que propone desayunos, platos completos, postres, e ingredientes básicos (arroz, carne de vacuno picada, guisantes, maiz, cubitos de pollo).
Y una marca francesa Voyager que propone latas que contienen sobres individuales, de duración 25 años tambien.
Tenemos otra marca que es Emergency Food de Katadyn, con una bella gama pero una duración de vida de 15 años.
Y por final, tenemos varias raciones compactas de emergencia/sobrevivencia que duran 10 años y son muy interesante en relación precio/aporte en calorías.

Dicho esto, si claro que puedo hacerle un presupuesto.
Tenemos kits completos "standard" que se pueden ver aqui
es.lyophilise.fr/CT-339-kits-completos-90-d-as-y-mas.aspx?AP_Tri=ALPHAASC
Y tambien a solemos hacer kits "a medida" tomando en cuenta los deseos de cada cliente.

Lo que necesito saber para proponerle algo adaptado a sus deseos es :
- Que aporte en calorías por día necesita por adultos y niños (o que aporte tiene en las otras ofertas, asi le puedo proponer algo que se puede comparar, ya que hay que comparar los precios seguro pero tambien el aporte diario y el número de comidas diarias)
- Si quiere que el kit contenga desayuno, platos completos y postres o solo platos completos, o platos completos y postres...

Y para terminar, si piensa en hacer un pedido grupado con las otras familias, entonces le propongo hacerle una propuesta para 10 familias, o mas si hay mas interesadas, para proponerle el mejor precio posible. Pero si prefiere, le puedo hacer una propuesta para una familia solamente.

Le agradezco confirmarme la buena recepción de este correo.
Si quiere que hablemos por telefono, no dude en llamarme al 0033 297 872 373 (lunes a viernes de 9h30 hasta 16h30 sin discontinuación), o le puedo llamar a su conveniencia si prefiere.

Tambien le deseo un muy Feliz Año Nuevo 
Un abrazo,
Marie

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola.confirmo que nos llegó su correo..
Voy a estudiar lo que nos ha comentado. . Y hablar con grupo. . Para ver que les interesa más. .
En breve le envío los datos...
Muchas gracias. . Y felicitar por la atención al cliente. ..
Gracias. .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perfecto, hasta pronto entonces!
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola,

Espero que esté bien, y le agradezco si me puede decir si ha podido hablar con sus compañeros?

Tambien pensando de nuevo en el facto que había sido en contacto con empresas en los Estados Unidos, me permito decirle que es necesario plantear la cuestión de la entrega a España, ya que las reglas de importe de comida desde los Estados Unidos son suficientemente complicadas y restrictivas para no render posibles las entregas en Europa (nosotros hemos sido en contacto con una marca muy conocida en los USA por ejemplo para poder comercializar sus productos en Europa, y no ha sido posible al final por estas razones, pero tal vez será diferente para los particulares).

En la espera de su repuesta, le deseo un ben fin de semana.
Un saludo muy cordial,
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola.. si estoy en ello.. esperando un presupuesto de dos empresas. .
Y aqui en el grupo hay polémica. . Por lo que me has comentado. .
Unos dicen de comprar en usa. Y si hace falta traer un container o contenedor.. otros dicen que sois mejor opción vosotros aunque más caro..
Este fin de semana te envio un desglose dd productos para una familia.. y que decidan luego entre todos...
Muchas gracias. Y enhorabuena por la atención al cliente. ..
Un abrazo. .

Warren

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Warren,

Muchas gracias por tu repuesta.

Te aconsejo bien mirar lo que te van a poder enviar, dudo que sea posible pero ellos saben seguro mejor que yo. Lo que yo te puedo decir es que un equipo de vela oceánica española que son clientes nuestros han hecho un pedido de liofilizado importante en los USA y tuvieron la mala sorpresa cuando fue destruida por los servicios aduaneros españoles a la llegada.
Dicho esto te dejo ver con tus compañeros con las empresas de USA.

Por mi lado, como te lo había dicho, los precios que veis en nuestra tienda web son para el público. Evidentemente cuando tenemos demandas como la tuya, los precios serán por supuesto mas bajo que el precio público.
Ya te puedo decir que para un pedido de este tamaño tenndríais una entrega gratuita, y no tendreís derechos aduaneros o comisiones que añadir al precio de los productos.
Para que podaís comparar, me gustaría haceros una propuesta (sin compromiso ninguno por supuesto!) asi que espero a tu desglose para poder hacerlo.

Te agradezco tu confianza, y de nada para la atención al cliente, nos gusta trabajar así como un "e-comercio de proximidad" y no una silple plataforma de ventas ;-)
Un abrazo,
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buenos días Warren,
Has podido er para el desglose por familia con tus compañeros?
Gracias por informarme
Un abrazo,
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me parecen muy buenas ventajas con vosotros...

Te adjunto capturas de pantalla con los precios mas o menos que estan negociando en USA..

Para hacer un ejemplo..
Son unos 720 servicios. De comida variada liofilizada con caducidad 25 o 30 años. .
Estoy muy enfadado con el grupo..
Yo no hago negocio. Busco lo mejor para el grupo. .
Pero algunos españoles son como los políticos. .

He preguntado. . Y no hay problema por los productos. .
Carne ternera. Arroz. Pasta. Pollo ....
lo que tu veas mejor. ..
En raciones. . O en paquete grande..
Confío en ti que entiendes más de esto..
Eso sí. . Caducidad 20, 25 o 30 años. ..

Un abrazo. ..
Y siento el retraso. .
Gracias. .

Warren.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Warren,

Muchas gracias por estos datos que son de mucha ayuda.
He reconocido al kit de Wise Company en la oferta de 720 Serving Package ya hemos estado en contacto con esta empresa en los EEUU para poder comercializar sus productos en Europa, y al final no pudimos concluir una collaboración con ellos, ya que no han podido encontrar soluciones para poder legalmente exportar productos hacia Europa por razones de restriciones sanitarias y aduaneras de los alimentos importados desde los EEUU, en particular todas las comidas que contienen ingredientes de origen animal.

Con la base de lo que se puede encontrar como comidas y aportes energéticos de las raciones de 720 "comidas" de esta marca, te propongo una oferta idéntica con las latas de la marca Mountain House con duración de vida 25 años, para que podaís comparar.
Wise propone 720 porciones con un total de 171960kcal o sea 471kcal/día para 1 persona y 1 año.
Las porciones de la oferta Wise aportan una medida de 231kcal por porción. En nuestras ofertas de kits y en nuestro sitio web, las porciones medida de Mountain House aportan 471kcal/porción.
Para poder comparar, he convertido los aportes para que sean igual a los del kit 720 porciones en calorías y porciones.

El kit que te propongo contiene total de 168739Kcal para 730 porciones y un aporte diario de 462kcal para 1 persona 1 año.
Peso alrededor de 45kg
Volumen : 0.171m³
Precio : 1395.45€ + 8.95€ de gastos de transporte

Dime si es un kit asi que te interesa/os interesa pedir. Si lo es entonces yo te prodré decir mejor que oferta hacemos en precio y transporte segun las cantidades que deseais.
Si prefieres un kit diferente, lo podemos modificar para adaptarnos.

Por favor notais que una oferta así con un aporte de 470kcal/día no es suficiente para alimentar a una persona que sea adulto o niño. Está claro que el aporte calorifico diario va variando segun si somos hombres o mujeres, adultos o niños, segun la edad, el peso y la talla... pero de manera general, se estima como míinimo para sobrevivir alrededor de 1100kcal/día por un niño, 1300 para una mujer y 1700 para un hombre, todos en situación de sedentarismo (o sea sin ninguna actividad física que aumentaría el aporte necesario). Se encuantran diferentes datos sobre este punto de calorías necesarias a la sobrevivencia asi que cada uno deberá decidir por si mismo lo que le es necesario, si quiere un kit alimenticio completo, o si consta con otras fuentes de alimentos para su sobrevivencia.
Sobre el tema de los niños, no os olvidais que un niño de 8 años hoy comerá como un adulto en menos de 8 años

Se podría completar un kit de sobrevivencia como el propuesto con raciones compactas de emergencía, que permiten aumentar el aporte diarío con un precio menor al precio de las comidas.
Estas raciones se conservan 5 o 10 años. Las que se conservan 10 años, las puedes ver aqui.
Nosotros las hemos testeado todas, son bastante similares a galletas dulces que estarían compactadas, se comen facilmente, se pueden disolvar con agua... Hay un testeo de nuestras diferentes raciones en el Fory Supervivencia y Naturaleza que tal vez habrás visto.

Gracias por decirme si puede convenir la oferta que te incluyo, o si prefieres que trabajemos sobre algo diferente para responder a tu demanda.
Si tienes preguntas o si no estoy suficientemente clara no dudes en decirme.
Un saludo muy cordial,
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola...
Me ha llegado bien la información. ....
Si no he entendido mal... con los productos que propones habria el mismo aporte energético. .
Una duda.
Las
730÷3 adultos=243.33 días con una comida diaria por persona y un aporte de 462kcal para 1 persona al día. .. ¿correcto?
O sea que...

730÷2 comidas diarias por persona=365 dias
365 dias ÷3 personas adultas =121.66 dias 2 comidas diarias para 3 personas.. ¿es correcto?

Al final seria 1,400€÷730 raciones=1.91€ por ración
¿correcto?

Otra duda..
¿que productos serían exactamente.? . Para explicarles yo mejor..
¿Paquetes individuales, botes grandes a granel...?

Y de paso si algo no les convence... les preguntaré al grupo.. preferencias. ..

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo. .
Un abrazo

Juan.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola... espera... acabo de ver el archivo adjunto. ..
Con el telefono no lo veia bien...
Lo acabo de descargar.. veo que ya viene explicado el desglose listado de productos. .
Gracias. .
Juan

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola,

Mis repuestas en azul en tu texto!
No dudes en solicitarme de nuevo para otras preguntas si necesario.
Un saludo y seguimos en contacto,
Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

> Hola...
> Me ha llegado bien la información. ....
> Si no he entendido mal... con los productos que propones habria el mismo aporte energético.
si correcto
>
> Una duda.
> Las
> 730÷3 adultos=243.33 días con una comida diaria por persona y un aporte de 462kcal para 1 persona al día. .. ¿correcto?
> O sea que...
730 porciones / 3 adultos = 243.33 días con una comida diaria si correcto, pero cada porción de comida aporta 231kcal o sea que si constas con una porción de comida diaria tu aporte será de 231 kcal y no 462.
>
> 730÷2 comidas diarias por persona=365 dias
> 365 dias ÷3 personas adultas =121.66 dias 2 comidas diarias para 3 personas.. ¿es correcto?
correcto
>
> Al final seria 1,400€÷730 raciones=1.91€ por ración
> ¿correcto?
correcto
>
> Otra duda..
> ¿que productos serían exactamente.? . Para explicarles yo mejor..
> ¿Paquetes individuales, botes grandes a granel...?
Los productos se presentan en latas de approx 15cm de diametro y 17cm de alto. La cantidad de porciones por lata varía segun las recetas (entre 5 y 10 para las comidas saladas por ejemplo, y mas porciones en los desayunos y postres
>
> Y de paso si algo no les convence... les preguntaré al grupo.. preferencias. ..
sin problema podemos adaptar para los gustos de cada uno. Podría entonces variar un poco el precio ya que segun las recetas, las latas pueden tener diferecias en precio.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola. Perdona.. ya pasé la info.. están mirándola...
Una duda.. .me pregunta un compañero. . Si se podría algo parecudo con raciones individuales. . O ¿sería muy caro?
Gracias. .

Juan

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonjour Juan ;-)

Una sola opción existe en Europa con bolsas individuales que se conserven 25 años pero si son muy caras por eso no te la había propuesto.
Son latas que contienen bolsas individuales con 4 comidas y 4 postres. Valor enegético de la lata es 2500kcal, asi que para llegar a las 168000kcal de la oferta que te he hecho, necesitarías 67 latas x 54.90€ = 3670€ approx!
Me parecía demasiado caro comparado con lo que tu me habías enviado de las otras ofertas, pero si os puede interesar díme y te preparo un presuspuesto con estas latas.

La primera oferta con las latas de Mountain House de interés para ti y tus compañeros? y si lo es cuantas familias serían interesadas?
Un saludo,
Marie

Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Y como no se como compartir el PDF del presupuesto tipo.. SIN NINGUN DESCUENTO...
FALTA APLICAR LOS DESCUENTOS...

Os pongo dos capturas de pantalla de dicho presupuesto...
animaros el que quiera algo.. que cuantos más seamos, mejores precios sacaremos.. para todos...




Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Feb 2014)

Algo nuevo de los kit de comida ?

Saludos.


----------



## japiluser (20 Feb 2014)

Ya puestos....y con la bebida..que pasa?


----------



## trasgukoke (21 Feb 2014)

Buenas...
pues.. somos 4 interesados por ahora..
yo estoy en espera de coger un dinero..
y los que estén interesados.. ya habeis visto lo que recomiendan..os pongo el correo que me ha mandado hoy.
los interesados.. aunque sean menos productos. .. decidme lo que os interesaria.. y podamos ver que nos haria falta a todos....




Para el presupuesto del kit de supervivencia en latas Mountain House que te hé enviado, te propongo los descuentos siguientes
De 1 à 4 kits : entrega gratis a cada compañero.
De 5 à 9 kits : entrega gratis a cada compañero y descuento de 4%
De 10 a 15 kits : entrega gratis a cada compañero y descuento de 8%
Si hay mas de 15 kits dime haré otros cálculos ;-)

Si cada compañero quiere un kit a medida diferente uno del otro, podré calcular el descuento una vez que conozco la composición que cada uno tiene.
Si quereis hacer testeos de composición personal de kits, podeis llenar una cesta en nuestro sitio internet y tramitarmelo con vuestras preguntas utilizando la zona de comentario.
Verás que en el sitio tienes que "Tramitar" la cesta y aceptar las condiciones del sitio, despues tienes el botón que permite pedir un presupuesto.

Si son tambien de interés los kits con bolsas individuales, puedo proponeros
De 1 à 4 kits : entrega gratis a cada compañero.
De 5 à 9 kits : entrega gratis a cada compañero y descuento de 5%
10 kits o mas : entrega gratis a cada compañero y descuento de 10%

Esperando que te ayudará esto para aclarar tus compañeros ;-)
Un abrazo,
Marie


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke eres un crack.


----------



## lufelepe (21 Feb 2014)

Estoy interesado,sería para 3 pax

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Feb 2014)

Buenas. . Te he mandado privado. .

un saludo. .


----------



## skifi (22 Feb 2014)

Hoy mismo te mando lo que yo tenía en mente. Un saludo,


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Feb 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Hoy mismo te mando lo que yo tenía en mente. Un saludo,



Perfecto, así voy preparando el listado... 
El resto compañeros.. id mirando que os interesa.. por si hay que pedir otras cosas..
Para gustos.. los colores..
os espero
un saludo


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Feb 2014)

Up y te mando un privado.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Feb 2014)

NIJAS dijo:


> Up y te mando un privado.



Hola. Gracias. Te mando privado...
en dos semanas mas o menos estamos haciendo el pedido.. seguramente de esta casa americana.. a través de esta empresa....por ahora ya somos suficientes.... para...
1° tenemos portes gratis a casa de cada uno directo del distribuidor. .Sin centralizar la entrega... y luego redistribuir los pedidos.. A cada uno le llega lo que pida..
2° sin tasas aduanas

A ver si podemos conseguir más ventajas...
un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Mar 2014)

Up...
y avisaros....
En 12 dias empezamos a cursar pedidos...
un saludo..


----------



## jlvljlvl (2 Mar 2014)

¿Que pasa?, alguna guerra próxima en ciernes. Y yo comprando corderos a 6 euros el kilo...


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Mar 2014)

Humm que ricoooo .. con sus patatitas...jeje..
no es por tener.. si surge un picnic.. ya estamos preparados. ...
nunca se sabe....

un saludo


----------



## Eyman (6 Mar 2014)

Me interesa el tema de la comida.

Te he enviado un privado.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Mar 2014)

Te he contestado por privado... 
Bienvenido al equipo...
un saludo. .

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 01:54 ----------

Compañeros. . En unos 10 días, empezaremos el picnic..
os mandaré un mail a todos los que os tengo en lista...
un saludo


----------



## RVR60 (9 Mar 2014)

Para los acongojados con el PeakOil

¿Sabías que?: Con solamente 8 gramos de Torio bastaría para que un auto circule de por vida


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Mar 2014)

Up.. y no olvideis.. en unos 8 dias.. haremos los pedidos. ...
Un saludo. Y que tengais buen inicio de semana. ..


----------



## Ircapo (13 Mar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvWzMzhj51E

Un vecino de Cànoves construye un búnker antizombis


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Mar 2014)

Os he mandado mp a los interesados en la compra conjunta de comida liofilizada...
creo que igual hay mas descuentos de los que creiamos...jeje..si se apunta alguien más...

asi que mejor.. mas para cargar...

Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (17 Mar 2014)

Hola. ..
para avisar que esta semana deberíamos hacer el pedido...
o la siguiente...
Recordad.. portes gratis. 0€ aduana. .. y seguramente un 5% o un 10% de descuento. ..
mejor no lo tenemos...

Mandadme mail o privado... 


warrenagev@gmail.com

un saludo...


----------



## RVR60 (1 Dic 2014)

Como quedo el tema de la comida?


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Dic 2014)

Quedó en que nadie unicamente yo hice el pedido....
Me gaste 2000€... 
y estoy muy contento. .....

se puede volver a organizar. ..

un abrazo


----------



## Eyman (11 Ene 2015)

Hola, yo también me apunté al tema de la compra conjunta de comida, la verdad que no me enteré muy bien de porqué no se concretó.

El caso es que he ahorrado y ahora he comprado más de lo que podía pillar entonces.

Miré en varios sitios, uno inglés (creo que oficial de Mountain House), otro alemán y el francés de El especialista en comidas outdoor, liofilizadas y emergencía - LYOPHILISE que había mirado Trasgukoke y que es el más barato y donde la encargué.

Como eran navidades y tal me ha tardado algo más de lo normal en llegar, pero ya lo tengo.

Comentar que caduca en el 2039, que ocupa menos de lo que pensaba lo cual es bueno, y que en las latas no salen las instrucciones en español (y mira que salen hasta en danés).
Respecto de la comida en sí, pues no la he probado y como son para "por si acaso" espero no probarlas en los próximos 20 años 

No descarto hacer algún otro encargo pero más adelante, de momento hay bastantes otras cosas que preparar.

Por cierto, este hilo estaba muy interesante y parece olvidado, ¿Cómo os habéis ido preparando en estos meses? ¿Consejos, Ideas?

Yo he empezado a cultivar un huertecillo para familiarizarme (y comer sano y barato) y lo último que me he puesto es con el tema del compost.


----------



## ikergutierrez (12 Ene 2015)

Para los urbanitas que sueñan con comidas, equipos de supervivencia, medios de generacion electrica, purificacion de agua por medio de...

No hay como acostumbrarse al medio mediante excursiones al campo o temporadas en entornos rurales donde:

-Aprenderemos que fuentes de la zona son las mejores y beberemos agua sin tratar de ellas para irnos acostumbrando.Las fuentes que no se secan en verano, indican que provienen de aguas profundas, tambien lasutilizadas por personas ancianas sanas de manera habitual, os pueden dar una idea de las mejores aguas.
-Seleccionaremos las frutos, setas y plantas comestibles y las comeremos o produciremos conservas con ellos, a modo de capricho: ensaladas variadas con hierbas comestibles de la zona, tortilla de hortigas, revuelto de setas, moras, ballas fresas,ciruelas, castañas, manzanas, higos, mermeladas, miel...
-Cultivaremos y criaremos algo, a modo de caprich visitaremos a quien lo haga.(ojo con depender de semillas foraneas!!)
-Animaremos a los niños a hacerse chabolas o refugios.
-Aprenderemos a fermentar y producir alcohol para consumo humano.
-Aprenderemos a producir metanol, alcohol a partir de madera, o biodiesel como combustible.
-Tendremos una cocina y chimenea moderna de leña, que no requiera obligatoriamente de electronica.
-Saldremos a cazar o a localizar animales salvajes.Conoceremos el entorno y sus recursos.
...
La idea es utilizar el tiempo libre de manera divertida en aprender cosas gustosas ahora, pero que pueden ser vitales en situaciones adversas.
Entrar en una casa con chimenea cerrada de alto rendimiento, que te ofrezcan una comida con setas de guarnicion, y terminar con una copa de algun licor elaborado en la casa, sera una visita agradable muy lejos de la imagen del superviviente madmaxista.
Pero en realidad estaran mejor preparados que cualquier urbanita amante de las situaciones extremas para afrontar situaciones difiles.


----------

